# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  خبرينا عن اغرب عريس تقدم لج

## khaleejiya

مرحبا بناات هالسؤال موجه مب شرط حق المتزوجات حتى الملاقيف يقدرون يجاوبون (اخيرا ارضينا جميع الاذواق لول) عندي فضول اني اعرف شو اغرب حالة خطبه مرت عليج؟ او سمعتي عنها
يالله شاركونا  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## aammss

اغرب عرسان تقدمولي ::



الاول :: واحد من العرسان اول يوم خطبني قال انا ياي من بوظبي تعبان ابا اتسبح عطوني فوطة

الثاني :: سأل كم تبون سعر غرفة النوم (( في احد يسأل عن سعرها ))


وما عرست وكل واحد ياني اخس عن الثاني

----------


## khaleejiya

ههههههههههههههههههههههه واااو كل واحد اعجب من الثاني
يالله يا بنات وينكم ماشي مشاركات؟!

----------


## أم المر

انا واحد ياني وخذته وفكني من الصدعه وفكيته ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عيون بوعسكور

امممم الصرااحه ما صااار لي شي يعني كلهم عاادي 

اوول ريال يا وخطبني كان مطلق وانا تووني صف ثاني ثنووي ..

والثاني اوونه يبا يعرس بعد شهرين وين يبااا العرس يباله وقت .. الصرااحه انصدمت وفوق هذا يبااا بيسكن برع البلااد  :Frown: 

وعقب ياني بوو عسكوور .. ربي يخليه لي ويحفظه ..

----------


## khaleejiya

خخخخخخخ 
سبحان الله كله قسمه ونصيب
انا اغرب خطبه صارت لي
مره كنت سايره انا واهلي نتغدا بمطعم يوم دشيت اشوف مجموعة رياييل شكلهم طالعين من الدوام ورايحين يتغدون انا طنشت بس سبحان الله كان عندي احساس ان واحد منهم يراقبني المهم طاف ولا التفتت صوبهم
انزين واحنا طالعين الا اسمع صوت حد يزقر الوالد الوالد يوم لفينا اشوف واحد منهم اللي كان يراقب ياي قال لابوي الوالد ممكن اخذ من وقتك لو سمحت؟ انا وامي طالعنا بعض واحنا مصدومين بعدين سأل اهلي هاي بنتكم؟ قالواهيه قال لي طيب اختي ممكن؟ (قصده ممكن اتركهم بروحهم) انا طالعت امي قالت لي سيري السياره
سرت السياره وانا خايفه على اعصابي المهم يوا اهلي وعاد سألتهم شسالفه؟؟ قالوا هذا كان يبا يخطبج -___- عرف عن نفسه طلع يشتغل بالديوان وحاله خخخ بس سألهم بنتكم مرتبطه؟ قالوا هيه مرتبطه قال اسف وراح خخخ فشله
وبس هذا اغرب شي صارلي

----------


## mazyo0na

شعلييييييييييج يالخليجيه مطيحه من اول نظره ههههههههه

تلاقين حالته حاله يوم قالوله مرتبطه ... خخخخ

ام المر عيبتني جملتج هههههههههه فكني وفكيته خخخخخخ الله يخليكم لبعض

انخطبت من قبل واااايد بس ما صار لي نصيب الا ويا بو شهاب الله يحفظه وما صار شي غريب من قبل... يه بو شهاب الاربعااا عسب ايي يشووفني واشوفه بعدها بيومين اتصلت اخته حق امي وقالت ترى الاحد بيوون الرياييل عسب لخطبه الرسميه والملجه يوم الاربعااا ههههههههههه ما سألوا حتى شو راي البنت وشووو موافقه على الريال ولا لا ... على طول الملجه يوم الاربعااا

انصدمت كل شي صار بسرعه .. والحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

االله يهينكم ان شااااء...

----------


## lona81

> انا واحد ياني وخذته وفكني من الصدعه وفكيته ههههههههههههههههههه


نفسي لووووووووووووووووووول فديته ولله الحمدلله حظنا حلو من اول ريال

----------


## مرافئ صمت

هههههههههههههههه ويا سوالفكم الحلوة


أنا عندي سالفة بس ما وصلت للخطبة

اممم مرة ياني مسج في العيد من رقم غريب

رديت بمسج وسألت منو ..

طرش لي مسج كاتب فيه اسمه


وطنشت السالفة


وعقب فترة يمكن 10 شهور او أكثر ... 

وصلني مسج من رقم غريب ثاني

رديت سألت منو

قال ما ذكرتوا الرقم؟

قلت لا والله منو وياي

قال (...) اسمه طبعا <<< نفس اسم الشخص اللي طرش لي اول مسج في العيد

قلت أي (...) فلان بعد

حط اسمه واسم العايلة خخخخ

جان أقوله اتعرفني .. أعرفك عشان اطرش لي مسجات!!

قال انتي فلانة صح .. انا بطلت عيوووني O_o <<< جيه شرات هالويه خخخ

المهم رديت طرشت له لو سمحت مرة ثانية لا اطرش لي مسجات

وقال انتي ليش جيه قاسية وماعرف شو

أنا عاد طنشت

جان يرد يطرش وقال لي ما تبين اتعرفين كيف وصلت لج

عاد انا الفضول ذابحني .. يعرف اسمي وكل شي

جان أسأله كيف

قال انتي ما قدمتي على وظيفة في الأراضي والأملاك من زمان

قلت له هيه امقدمة كذا مرة

قال انا كنت ياي اقدم حق نسيبي وشفتج وشفت في عيوني هلاك خخخخ

ورمست اختي عنج من زمان عساس انكم تتعرفون ع بعض وهي وافقت بس كنت خايف منج <<< جيه وحش

المهم قلت له والزبدة!!

قال تتعرفين على اختي

قلت له ليش اتعرف على اختك خير ان شاء الله <<< اوني استهبل ماعرف شو السالفة خخخ


قال انتي اتعرفي عليها وعقب يصير خير

قلت له عطني وقت افكر

قال خذي راحتج

واليوم اللي عقبه طرشت له مسج قلت فيه: مثل ما طلعت رقمي بتقدر اتطلع البيت .. وذا حصلت حياك الله خخخخ << نذلة


جان يقول انا سويت اللي عليه وشكلي انذليت بما فيه الكفاية <<< زعل الريال حليله

طرشت له: كل شي قسمة ونصيب ونا ما ارضى اتزوج بها الطريقة ههههههه

وبس ... حتى ما رد علي شكله زعل من الخاطر خخخ

برايه .. عيل ياخذ الرقم من وراي!! نحن سايرين اندور شغل ولا خطاطيب خخخخخخ


وبس

----------


## ام بدر

ضحكتوني

كله كوم وراعي بوظبي الي يريد يتسبح كوم هههههههههه

انا اذكر مرة خطبني واحد مدين ..اول ما يت امه شان تقولي جدام حريم تعرفين تطبخين وتسوين غدا ..وله لا؟؟ 

انا فجيت عيوني >>>قلت من اولها هههههههه

ويوم راحو كانت الساعه 10 بليل تقريبا قالت نتريه الرد منكم الساعه 11 >>تفكر ال شغله لعبه خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## غــلاوي

انا ربيعتي كانت تباني حق خالها و تحن علي واااااااااااايد 

بس الشي الغريب اللي قالت لي عنه 


انه كان حاط اسمي بين اسامي بنات يرشحهم و يختار له ورقه خخخخخخخخخخخ

مو كانه عرس !!!!!!!

اخر شي انا رفضته و هي رفضتني اقصد قطعني لاني رديت خالها  :Frown:

----------


## !! غرور !!

ههههههه بقولكم سالفتي مب غريبه بس تضحك ..

السنه الي طافت وكان برمضان بعد تقدمولي ناس وكانو يبون الملجه عقب العيد !! بهالسرعه !! يحددون بكيفهم ونحن اصلا ماردينا عليهم اذا موافقين او لا !! انا قلت مابى اتزوج .. بس اهلي قالولهم البنت اخر سنه لها بالجامعه ويوم بتتخرج الله كريم واليوم الثاني مطرشين هدايا لامي واختي !! هههههههه اقولهم شو ها رشوه يعني !! اصلا انا مب موافقه..

المهم تخرجت بشهر 6 وباخر الشهر رجعوا تقدمولي >>> حشى يعرفون متى اتخرج بعد !! وبكيفهم حددو ان الملجه بشهر 7 والعرس بعد ها الرمضان !! ياناس مب موافقه وانتو تحددون بكيفكم !! لاوبعد كنا مجهزين للسفر يبون يخربون سفرتي خخخخخ بس اهلي ردوهم والحمدلله افتكيت منهم لووول تقدمولي ناس بس مثل هالناس ماشفت !! ربيعتي تقول حشى مطيحتنهم هههههههه

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*.
.
 

ممم . .

تقدملي واحد قالولي عمره 35 ,
و أنا أصلا مابا أعرس . .
فــ رشحنالهم وحده من العايله,
ويـــوم اتيســـرت أمورهـا . .
انصدمت انه عمره "الصدقي" قـــريب الــ 50 !!!!

 
.
.*

----------


## fatoome

ههههههههههه

ما عندي قصة خطوبة غريبه لوووووووول


للرفع 


يالله كملوووووووووو^____^

----------


## عيميه دبي

انا واحد خطبني .....وكان يتكلم بالعربي الفصحه جني يالسه في المدرسه......بس رفضت....

هههههههههههههههههههههه





عـــيـــمـــيــــه دبــــــــــــــي

2008

----------


## شيخة العربان

والله سوالفكم عجيبه ^^
يلا كملووووووووو..
UP
UP

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

,,, أكثر خطوبتي اتكون ,,,
انا واخواتي ,,
يعني يوم يبوا يخطبو يخطبوني أنا وإختي الاولى وفي ناس يخطبوني انا واختي الثانية ... ,, 
.. يعني حد من خواتي وياي خخخخخ ترا اخوان يخطبونا ,, إلي توأم وإلي ..إلخ ،،،
... بس ما شي نصييييبــ .. ويا الاخوان ..في الزين وفي الشين 
و خواتي انخطبن وحده مالجة وحده مخطوبة ما شاء الله عليهن هن اصلا اكبر عني وانا ماشي خخخ ,,
.. بعدني ياههللل لاحقة على العرس وعوار الراس،، بعيش حياتي خخخخخ ..
,, الحمدلله على كل حااال ,,
شكلي طلعت برع الموضوع ههه

----------


## بنت الهوامير

والله اغرب واحد ياني

خخخخخ قال والله ابها تلبس برقع >> شو وين عايشين ام خماس وشلتها 

قلت حشى عليه ما اباااه 

برقع قال خخخخ

----------


## سما نجد

هههههههههههههههههه راعي بوظبي اللي يبغى يتسبح الحاله وين يبي ههههههههههههههههههه
أنا ماصارلي شي غريب بس أختي دوم يوم يتقدملها أحد يصيرون أثنين بنفس الوقت يعني يتقدم لها أثنين..!!


أبوي يحليله يتعجب ومايدري يسأل عن أي واحد فيهم ^^ بس تزوجت الحين الله يسعدها
وتسلمين ع الموضوع الممتع^^

----------


## dark nigh

ههههههههههههههههههههه

للرفع ^^

----------


## هـنـد

الله يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## Back 2 Home

هههههههههههه مواقفكم تحفهههههههه .. كملوووو

----------


## لولو21

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يرزقكم ازواج صالحين^^

----------


## doooba

اغرب خطبه مرت علي او ملجه ،، الاخ ثاني يوم من الملجه قال لي اتسلفي 300 الف عشان نعرس ،، وقال لي عطيني سيارتج لانه سيارتي قديمه ،، وقال لي بنعيش في بيتكم لانه حلو واكبر من بيتنا... وانا طبعا لبسته الباب من ثالث يوم ... والحمد لله ياني الغالي وبوعيالي ان شاءالله وعرسي الشهر الجاي( وككل شيء مكتوب علينا وقسمه ونصيب)

----------


## احلى بدويه

اغرب خطبه مرت علي او ملجه ،، الاخ ثاني يوم من الملجه قال لي اتسلفي 300 الف عشان نعرس ،، وقال لي عطيني سيارتج لانه سيارتي قديمه ،، وقال لي بنعيش في بيتكم لانه حلو واكبر من بيتنا... وانا طبعا لبسته الباب من ثالث يوم ... والحمد لله ياني الغالي وبوعيالي ان شاءالله وعرسي الشهر الجاي( وككل شيء مكتوب علينا وقسمه ونصيب)


O _ * خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ صدق ما يستحي يتحرا عمره في الهند ماخذنج تصريفين عليه والا شوو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انه مصخره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


المهم انه الله وفقج باللي احسن عنه بمليوون مره ^^

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

سوالفكم وايد حلوه

كملو

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

هههههههههههههههه والله تذكّرت واحد كل ما أبى أقهر ريلي أقول سالفته !
هو يستوي ولد ربيعتي . . كنا معزومين أنا وربيعتي وباقي ربعي عند حرمة . .
ونحن طالعين . . كان ولد ربيعتي ياي يشلها ، قال لها : لوووووووو تبى اللي
تبى . . بعطيها ، بس اخطبيها لي . . وأشر عليّه . . قالت له : هيه عادي أفا 
عليك . . بس عاد تصرف عليها هيه وولدها ! انصدم جان يكفخ الرصيف !
.
.
وواحد كان ياي يتقدم لي . . بس أهلي ما وصفوا لي شكله ! ويوم الشوفة 
أول ما دخلت عند باب الميلس . . يت عيني عليه شويّ . . بس من الصدمة 
تخرطفت  :12 (61): 
وييت أيلس حذال ابويه ، قال لي : عافانا الله تمشين بدون ملايكة ؟
قلت له : كله منكم قلتوا لي مطوّع جان ألبس عباة أختي <--- أطول عني . .
وأنا أصلا من الصدمة بغيت أنجلب على خشمي  :12 (61): 
أوه . . ما قلت لكم ليش انصدمت ؟
متيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــن
متين متين متين متين متين متين متين متين متين لأبعد حد . . وطووووويل
بشكل ؟؟؟ عاد أمي يوم طلع جان تقول : أنا ما أستغنى عن بنتي الصراحة 
هههههههههههههه
أوي . . قلت قصة طفولتي  :Big Grin:

----------


## khaleejiya

> شعلييييييييييج يالخليجيه مطيحه من اول نظره ههههههههه
> 
> تلاقين حالته حاله يوم قالوله مرتبطه ... خخخخ
> 
> ام المر عيبتني جملتج هههههههههه فكني وفكيته خخخخخخ الله يخليكم لبعض
> 
> انخطبت من قبل واااايد بس ما صار لي نصيب الا ويا بو شهاب الله يحفظه وما صار شي غريب من قبل... يه بو شهاب الاربعااا عسب ايي يشووفني واشوفه بعدها بيومين اتصلت اخته حق امي وقالت ترى الاحد بيوون الرياييل عسب لخطبه الرسميه والملجه يوم الاربعااا ههههههههههه ما سألوا حتى شو راي البنت وشووو موافقه على الريال ولا لا ... على طول الملجه يوم الاربعااا
> 
> انصدمت كل شي صار بسرعه .. والحمدلله رب العالمين


خخخخ هيه شفتي  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ياعيني ماشاءالله عليج زييين احسن شي كله حار بحار مافي واحد ثنين خخخ

----------


## حياتي هم

انا انخطب من خلصت الثانوية والحين انا اشتغل..بس لين الحين ما يا النصيب..
من اللي خطبوني..عقب ما اشتغلت..واحد كل يوم يطرش مسج..في نفس الوقت.. وحسيت من لهجة المسجات انه عراقي..بس ما سويت سالفة وطاااااف..
عقب ما كمل اسبوعين من المسجات اليومية..( الساعة 9 الصبح بالضبط..ضابطها على الدقيقة ما شاء الله عليه) ..جان يدق عليه.. وانا من الفضول رديت.. واكتشفت انه دكتور عراقي يشتغل معانا..وانصدمت صدمة .!؟
اكبر عني ب15 سنة ومعرس بعد..
وعلى طول الحبيب يقول انه يبا يتقدم لي...فرحت وبلغت عليه ادارة المستشفى.. وانتهى الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## khaleejiya

^^ وييييي ههههههههههههههههههههههه واااو زييين سويتي فيه يستااهل

----------


## BinT [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههه سوالف خخخخ

أذكر أغرب موقف صار لي يوم خطبني أول واحد .. طلب يشوفني و طبعا نحن عادي عندنا النظره الشرعيه .. شافني بس أنا من القفطه مارمت أرفع راسي !_!

و يوم خلاص بيظهر اخته تقول لي شفتيه قلت لها لا .. قالت انزين شوفيه جان أقول لها ماروم .. خليه يلف على صوب عسب أروم أشوفه و والله خلوه يلف راسه ع صوب عسب أروم أشوفه خخخخخخخخخ مصخره والله ^_*

----------


## بهلولة

ولد عمتي المصرقع دق على ابوي الساعه 2 بالليل
ويقول لابوي اسمي...عاد اهلي عبالهم في شي عووووود
طلع يبى يخطبني..صدق انه مصرقع
طبعا ابوي يباني اخذه لانه ولد اخته
بس انا وامي قلنا لا والف لا
ما فينا على هالخبال

وبعد صار موقف يوم اختي حضرت عرس ناس كباريه
ويوم شافوا اختي وايد عيبتهم بس طبعا هي معرسه
وكلموا حميتها وقالولها ما عندها اخت..وقالت بلى (طبعا تقصدني)
وتموا يدقون على حميت اختي عسب يشوفوني...بس اهل كانوا مسافرين
وعقب قالوا لحميت اختي احنا بنسير بنشوفها ...يعني بييون واهلي مو موجودين
طبعا امي رفضت رفض قاطع وقالت لحميت اختي قوليلهم ما يبون هالخطبه كلها
يعني القهر في الموضوع انهم واثقين من اعمارهم وان احنا بنوافق عليهم بس من ناقص غير موافقتهم
يالقهر

----------


## سراب الشوق

هههههههههههههههه بنت زايد ,, بسووي شراتج

----------


## khaleejiya

ههههههههههههههههه بنت زايد حلوه الحركه خخخ

----------


## الصــادقة

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## الصهبا

حلوة سوااااالفكم

----------


## ام محمد ونعم

هههههه سوالف والله 



انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 

مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي  :12 (81): 

زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو :12 (18): 

المهم دشيت الميلس والا واشوف اخوووي راقد  :12 (17): >> فخاطري شلي رقده هني بالميلس !!  :12 (29): 

المهم بيدي مكنستي السحريه  :12 (11):  وجان اضرب فيه قووم خس الله بليسك  :12 (82):  >> معصبة الاخت 

ويالسة عداله واجووف كشته بس ... وجان امسك ذيك الكشة واشد فيه شد  :12 (100): 

اطلع حرتي فيه ههههه 







واصاارخ عبووود قم لوعت جبدي... 



عــــــــــــبـــــدالــلـــــــه ؟؟ 




وشوي واشووفه ياخذ اللحاف عن ويه 

ويقولي : هااااااا ؟؟؟؟ 








 :12 (61): 
هني الصااعقة ضربت فيني 




لاني يالسة انش عبدالله واحد من الاهل بايت الليل عندنا  :12 (68): 


تخيلو شكلي 
<< بغيت اصييييييييح 


طبعا ما قدرت ارمس 

كله حرووف هجاء ولا كلمة صح ولا جملة مفيدة 

وجان اهرب صاااروووووووخ 


وعقب بفترة اتفااجئ انه خطبني ههههههه عقب الضرب 

وقلت فخاطرية والله ما خذته اخاف يعايرني عقب :44 (28): 



سموحة على الاطالة 

اختكم ام محمد

----------


## Back 2 Home

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...


 
ههههههه

----------


## ظبي النفوذ

السلام عليكم 

أغرب خطبه اممممممممم كنت رايحه اشتري ساعه 
من المحل وكانت في وحده هناك تشتري وصاااااااامته 
وانا كنت ابااشتريها الساعه وعابتني واخر شي 
خذتها وكتبنا الفاتوره وروحت المهم انا اتغشى بس 
كان في مكان خاص نقدر نرفع الغشوه ونطالع طبعا رفعتها 
مره وحده وشوي ومن تحت لان معروف محلات المجوهرات فيها كيمرات مراقبه 
ردينا البيت اتصلت راعيت المحل بامي قالتلها في موضوع خاص ابا اقولج عليه 
امي استغربت قالت الحرمه الفلانيه اسمها كذا كذا قالت امي ونعم معروفين قالت 
تبا رقمج على اساس تخطب بنتج لخوها بس قبل تبا تعرف اذا بنتج مخطوبه ولالا
سبحان الله دوم انخطب بالطريقه هذي ماعرف ليش لوووووووول محل ولا مستشفى !!!

هذي اغرب خطبه لين اليوووووم اذا في شي يديد بقولكن هههههه

----------


## سجـ الروح ـايا

أغرب خطبة صارت لي يوم كنت مسافرة للهند..

كنت سايرة ويا خواتي وخالي واخويه وولد خالتي..العايلة الكريمة يعني..لمكان كلمة روووعة شوية عليه..بحيرة في الوسط والغابة محاوطتنها..والمكان وايد رومانسي..مب جني سويت دعاية للمكان خخخخ.. المهم.. ونحن نمشي..نسمع حد يزاعق في القارب اللي وسط البحيرة.. وحسينا انا واختي انه من رمسته خليجي..المهم يوم وصلنا لمنطقة القوراب..الريال توه واصل وياه وحدة..انا عاد قلت لعمري هاييل اكيد معاريس يداد..المهم الريال شكله جريء ع طول سلم على اخويه..شحالك شخبارك..انا من بوظبي وانتوا من وين..واخويه قاله نحن من راس الخيمة..جان يقولنا قصة حياته اونه نحن يايين هنيه عشان الوالد بيسوي عملية بس الحمدلله الحينه هوه بخير..مادري اللي يسمعه نحن انعرف ابوه خخخخخ..وقال هاي رضيعتي ويايا..وانا كنت واقفة ويا اخويه..وعقب لبستهم وسرت ايلس..في الكافتيريا..المهم انا الوحيدة اللي كنت يالسة صوب البحيرة..وباقي خواتي يالسات ع داخل في الكافتيريا..المهم الريال واخته ساروا.. واشوفهم عقب ردوا صوبنا بس عقب غيروا الوجهة وطلعوا من المكان..شوي ونحن طالعين جان اتيني الاخت..تسلم علي..وتقول انها تبا تتعرف علي..ويابت لي هدية تذكارية من هالمكان..وجدام اهلي طبعا اللي ويايا وانا قلت لها افا عليج عادي..وتبادلنا الارقام..شوي الا الحبيبة تقول..شفتي اخويه..يبا يخطبج وانتي عيبتيه ودخلتي خاطره..وانا مصدومة..قلت لها انتي تقصديني انا..قالت هيه اخويه قال اللي داشة خاطره يالسة صوب البحيرة..رومانسي الحبيب.. ما حلت له الخطبة الا في هالمكان الرومانسي..هنيه اتوترت..ماعرفت شو ارد عليها..وطول الدرب نضحك ع السالفة .. تدرون ليشششششششش ؟؟ في هالفترة كنت توني منفصلة عن طليقي..وكنت حزتها حامل بالشهر السادس.. يعني معقولة ما شافت الكرشة..خخخخخخ حليلهم غمصوني..ويوم رديت البيت..اتصلت وع طول رمست الوالدة..بس اميه قالت لها..بنتي اصلا مطلقة وحامل..وبعدها بالعدة..وماشي نصيب..

تبون الصدق..استانست على هالسالفة..قلت لخواتي زين سوقي بعده ماشي..حتى بكرشة ماشي خخخخخ وبسس وطبعا ما صار نصيب..وخلص الفيلم الهندي اللي صارت في الهند..^___^

----------


## روحي تحبـك

ممم أنا يـوووم خطوبتي ع ريـلي الله يحـفظه ..
قال يبا يشـوووفنـي والمهم بعد الشوفة توني رادة بيلس عند هله
وهـلي ما مدااه إلا دآق ع تلفـوون أخته أسـألي ( أنا طبعاً ) وافقت عليه ولا ....؟
طلـع الرياااال عيبته ومستعيييييييل خخخخخخ جنى ماشي صلاة أستخاره ووتفكير

----------


## hoooor

شو هالتنقيع

----------


## بدون روح

انتي وين تبين 

الله يهديج

----------


## إحـساس قلب

خخخخخ احلىىىىى لا يوقف الصرااحه .. انا الحمدالله انخطبت وايد << قولوا ما شاء الله  :Big Grin:  .. بس كلهم عادية بس مرة يوم كنت مسافرة بروحي مع ابوي السعوديه .. رحت بيت يدتي وكانت ام يدتي متوفية وعزا وكذي .. وانا اول مرة يشوفوني هناك فطبعا الحريم كل وحده منهم تسحبني وتسلم وتسوولف معاي  :12 (61):  .. وعاادي وبعدين يوم زرت بيت يدتي مرة ثانيه قالوا انه وحده من الحريم يوم نزلت من العزا وراده مع ولدها بالسيارة قعدت تمدحني وحالتها حاله .. والولد طبعا ما صدق خخ رد رويس قال يلا بنررد خطبيلي اياها اللحييين تعرفون شباب السعوديه عليهم صرقعه غيير شكل .. خخخ انا الصراحه ويهي استوى اشكال هندسية نقعت وين يبا .. وبس هذا اغرب موقف استوالي  :Smile:  .. وسالفة اللي من بوظبي يبا يتسبح خخخ تحفه  :12 (42):

----------


## بنت الهوامير

> سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك
> 
> الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
> عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
> THE END


رمتي تكتبين فالتوقيع صوماليه وافتخر >> صح وبدون اخطاء

انتي ريال صح ؟ >>> امره بتقولج

----------


## تسونامي

> سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك
> 
> الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
> عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
> THE END


 :Ast Green:

----------


## تسونامي

ام محمد والنعم 0000 هههههههههههههههههههه تضحك قصتج بلنسب لي من اول ماتولدت وهم يقولولي لولد عمك في ايام الدراسه بنات يكلموني اتلخبط اقولهم انا لولد عميي خخخخ <<استحي كنت غبيه طيرت عرسان ههههههههههههههه

----------


## دبي1212

انا خطبني واحد لا سأل عن اصلي ولا فصلي ولا مالي ولا جمالي

يســــــــــــــــأل كم نسبتها في الثانويه ومتى متخرجه و يلس يحسب لي و عرف اني كنت راسبه سنه <<< سايره اقدم على وظيف شوو 


المهم صليت استخاره وما ارتحت وماصار نصيب اصلن ماحبيته >_<

----------


## دبي1212

> اغرب خطبه مرت علي او ملجه ،، الاخ ثاني يوم من الملجه قال لي اتسلفي 300 الف عشان نعرس ،، وقال لي عطيني سيارتج لانه سيارتي قديمه ،، وقال لي بنعيش في بيتكم لانه حلو واكبر من بيتنا... وانا طبعا لبسته الباب من ثالث يوم ... والحمد لله ياني الغالي وبوعيالي ان شاءالله وعرسي الشهر الجاي( وككل شيء مكتوب علينا وقسمه ونصيب)


واكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك كككككككككككككككككك
كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك ككككككككك

وين يبى

----------


## دلHوعة امها

دبي 1212

قصتج حلوووووووووووه قال كام نسبتها خخخخخخخخ

----------


## عيناويهVIP

امه كانت ياييه اشوفني و حرمت عمي قالت حق امه اني انا محيره 

بس محيره حق منوه ما ادري خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اصلا انا لا محيره و لا مخطوبه

----------


## نورا1

اغرب عريس اتقدملى ربيع ابويه شيبه
وانا كان عمرى 15 وطبعا ابوي رفض بس سمعته
يخبر امى

----------


## عالية الغالية

تقدم لي شخص معاق ويالس ع كرسي حتى رقبته ما يقدر يحركها ---------- الله يعافيه ان شاء الله 

شافني في الحديقة مع اختي وبنت اخته 


وخبر بنت اخته ورمست اختي واختي رمستني ورمست اهلي 


كنت صغيرة يمكن 3 اعدادي ----- يعني تاسع 


هو ولد عايلة معروفة جدا لكن اهلي رفضوا هالخطوبة 







وخطوبه ثانية تفشششششششششششششششششل ما اقدر اقولها 

بس صدق قصة غرييييييييييييييييييييييييبة 

وما اظني مرت ع وحدة منكن 


تفشل ما اقدر اقولها






واخيرا ياني الحب بو عبدالله وخذته وتزوجنا وافتكينا  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## khaleejiya

عاااااااااليه الله يخليج قولي عادي عادي ما تفشل ولا شياته بس قووولي XD
شوقتينا

----------


## المــــدام

تقدم لي واحد من الأهل وبعدين امي تذكرت انها راضعتنه يعني يستوي اخوي من الرضاعه 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## الموقره

> اغرب خطبه مرت علي او ملجه ،، الاخ ثاني يوم من الملجه قال لي اتسلفي 300 الف عشان نعرس ،، وقال لي عطيني سيارتج لانه سيارتي قديمه ،، وقال لي بنعيش في بيتكم لانه حلو واكبر من بيتنا... وانا طبعا لبسته الباب من ثالث يوم ... والحمد لله ياني الغالي وبوعيالي ان شاءالله وعرسي الشهر الجاي( وككل شيء مكتوب علينا وقسمه ونصيب)


صدق مت من الضحك ما يستحي... وقريتها لزوجي قالي امف عليه مب ريال... خخخخخ والله ضحكنا من الخاطر

----------


## الموقره

> سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك
> 
> الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
> عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
> THE END





بسم الله شو ها الطلاسم

----------


## mezna

انا بصراحة لما كنت في الجامعة ...عقب ما رديت البيت ..قالت لي امي ولد فلان يبى يخطبج ..فجيت عيوني لاني ما كنت متوقعة انه بيي اليوم اللي بنخطب فيه وقتلها شو امي ما شي شغلة خخخخخخخخخخ ما ادري كيف كان الرد....بس الحمدلله توفجت مع بو محمد الله يخليه حقي..انا وعيالي....

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

انا عااد خطبتي خطبة كنت أدرب وقتها في محطة تحلية قبل تخرجي بسنة وهذاك الوقت كانوا الاهل ناوييين يخطبون لأخوي العود .... وفي يوم من الأيام أميه كانت فبيت يدتي ويا الحريم وتقول انهم يبون يخطبون لاخوي وجييه وفي وحدة من الحريم قالت في بنية مهندسة تدرب في محطة جيه وجيه واسمها جيه وامي عااااااد بطلت عيونها ...
تخيلو تخطبني لأخوي لا وبعد كنت معرسة وبالشهر التااااااااااااااااااسع خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

> تقدم لي واحد من الأهل وبعدين امي تذكرت انها راضعتنه يعني يستوي اخوي من الرضاعه


*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

هاي مشكلة الاخوان بالرضاعة*

----------


## عود منثور

انا اغرب واحد كان ريال عود قد يدي وانا قد ولده العود ويحليله كان على كرسي متحرك

----------


## parwana

> مين يولع شلق


>> ثرج وااااايد تستهبلين يالنرجسيه..اصلااا لعبتج مكشوووووفه مكشوووووفه...ولا انتي ياللي ما اتعرفين الألف من الباء>> يووم قالت hoooor شو هالتنقيع ...عرفتي كيف اتردين عليها ولاااا بعد اتحاولين اتنكتين و لااااا نقعتي ... ياااا انج ترمسين شراااااات الاوااااادم يااا انج تكرمينا ابسكووووووتج..شوهتي اصوووول اللغه العربيه حشى...خلووووووني علييييهاااا ... لااااا حلفتكم اتهدوووووني ( جااااان اعصب) :@

----------


## missuae3003

انا ما صارلي موقف ابد الحمدلله .. 

بس اذكر موقف اخو ربيعتي ... 

شاف وحده في المول .. والسنه الي بعدها شافها في مطار دبي .. وبعد شهر شافها في ماليزيا ....
وبعد سنتين شافها في تركيا ... ويوم رد البلاد ... شافها في سيتي سنتر ..

وعاد هالمره وقف ورمسها وقالها اني شفتج كذا مره وهالشي مو طبيعي .. !
هذا قدر .. 
وهي طنشته ع باله يلعب ومغازلجي 
وتم يحلف لها .. وهي شوي اوبن مايد .. المهم وصارت بينهم علاقه حب ..
على فكره البنت ابداااااااااا مب حلوة والريال العكس ... ماشاء الله ملك جمال
وبعد مشارك في كذا فيديوكليب يمثل ...

و بغى يتزوجها بس ابوه رفض .. لنه البنت من دبي واحضريه واااااايد .. اوبن مايد .. 
وهو ابدووووي قح من قوم بوظبي ... 

المهم تمو مع بعض 6 سنوات .. يحاولون في ابوه .. ماشي فايده .. 
سبحان الله بعدها بسنه او سنتين ..
مات الابو ..

وعلى طول بعدها بسنه خذا حبيبة قلبه ..

والحين صارلهم 4 سنوات معرسين وعندهم بنوته ..
.
.

^_^
الله يحفظهم لبعض

----------


## الوفيه

روعـــــه القصص ^^ 

برب بقولكم قصه وحده بعد شويه

----------


## مرت المهيري

يالله يا دوري الحين .. السالفة كانت يوم عمريه 15 سنة كنت امشي في حوي بيتنا سايرة المطبخ شفت ريال عود واقف عند باب بيتنا يبى يحدر على ابويه الله يرحمه .. عقب ما حدر عند ابويه قال يبى يخطبيني اونه يوم شافني قلبه طار .. خواتي الصغار كانو يالسين عند ابويه في الميلس يوم سمعوا الريال يقول هالكلام ماتو عليه من الضحك وابويه ضحك بعد فديتك يابويه .. وعقب كمن سنه لقيت الريال في عيادة خاصة ومبين عليه الكبر في السن حتى والله يالله يالله يمشي لا ويدور عروس...

----------


## مرت المهيري

ومن فترة قبل لا اعرس داومت في مكان يديد وحطوني في مكتب المدير العام .. مرة يانا واحد طلع ربيع المدير دخلته على المدير وحسيت انه نظراته غريبه والصراحة شكله خبيث ومرة كان يالس وانا واقفه شفته يطالع جسمي عند خواصري وانا عباتي وسيعه وكرهته من هذاك اليوم ومرة يقولي انتي تشبهين بنت خالي وايد ويالني عن اسمي وفي الاسبوع الواحد يمر على المدير العام كل يوم تقريبا ملينا من ويهه من يشوفني يوزع ابتسامات ومرة اتصل عيه وقالي انتي مرتبطه قلت له لا وبند عني وعقب شهر الريال متصل عليه ويقولي تذكرين يوم اقولج انتي مخطوبه او مرتبطه قلت له زين شو السالفة قالي انا ابى اتقدم لج وانا قلت له للاسف انا من اسبوع ملجت والله حسيت انه بيصيح يقولي معقوله معقوله وانا اقوله هيه خلاص وبندت عني وانا ميته عليه من الضحك والحين كل ما يشوفني ضارب بوز لا وخبر المدير العام والموظفين عرفوا السالفة والله انحرجت بسبته

----------


## زهرة السوسن

اغرب موقف صار لي كنت في الدوام وكان واحد يراجع عشان موضوع يخص زوجته وتم الموضوع تقريباً شهر وهو اتصال وييه عندي تقريباً 7 مرات في الشهر بعدها بفتره قام يتصل ويبارك في المناسبات والاعياد ويذكر فضلي ف انهاء المعاملة وفي يوم دخل عليه كاشخ بكندورة سودا ونظارة سودا وانعال اسود هو شكله زين بس ابدوي المهم الا صدمني انه قعد وطلب تركش كوفي وقال انا ياي في موضوع قلته خير ان شاء الله محد غيري بيخلصك ..... ( راعية فزعه ) قال انا طالب الغرب لج واباج حليله لي ( انا قلت اكيد مسلسل بدوي ) انصدمت وقلت له اول مره اشوف واحد يخطب وحده في المكتب قال دليني بيت هلج وبايكم خطاب بس لازم تعرفين شي انا متزوج وعندي حرمتين وعندي 14 من العيال فششت اعيوني وحلجي وقلت ياهي بلوووووووه وقال شو رايج فقلت له اوكي انته سر دور الثالثة وبعد ما تاخذها خلني انا الرابع احسن هههههههه والفريق 14 يكفيك انا ما اقدر اكمله الله يعطيك العافية وما قصرت وانا مخطوبة بس شي عشان يشلني من باله وتم مصر 3 شهور وهو يقول ما غيرتي رايج

----------


## HATAAN

> والله اغرب واحد ياني
> 
> خخخخخ قال والله ابها تلبس برقع >> شو وين عايشين ام خماس وشلتها 
> 
> قلت حشى عليه ما اباااه 
> 
> برقع قال خخخخ


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حلوه

عاادي لبسي برقع وسروال تلي خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

ام محمد والنعم >> نقعتيني من الضحك

سوالفكن حــــــــلوه  :Smile:

----------


## Back 2 Home

> اغرب موقف صار لي كنت في الدوام وكان واحد يراجع عشان موضوع يخص زوجته وتم الموضوع تقريباً شهر وهو اتصال وييه عندي تقريباً 7 مرات في الشهر بعدها بفتره قام يتصل ويبارك في المناسبات والاعياد ويذكر فضلي ف انهاء المعاملة وفي يوم دخل عليه كاشخ بكندورة سودا ونظارة سودا وانعال اسود هو شكله زين بس ابدوي المهم الا صدمني انه قعد وطلب تركش كوفي وقال انا ياي في موضوع قلته خير ان شاء الله محد غيري بيخلصك ..... ( راعية فزعه ) قال انا طالب الغرب لج واباج حليله لي ( انا قلت اكيد مسلسل بدوي ) انصدمت وقلت له اول مره اشوف واحد يخطب وحده في المكتب قال دليني بيت هلج وبايكم خطاب بس لازم تعرفين شي انا متزوج وعندي حرمتين وعندي 14 من العيال فششت اعيوني وحلجي وقلت ياهي بلوووووووه وقال شو رايج فقلت له اوكي انته سر دور الثالثة وبعد ما تاخذها خلني انا الرابع احسن هههههههه والفريق 14 يكفيك انا ما اقدر اكمله الله يعطيك العافية وما قصرت وانا مخطوبة بس شي عشان يشلني من باله وتم مصر 3 شهور وهو يقول ما غيرتي رايج


 
*ككككككككك شكله متأثر بمسلسل نمر بن عدوان لووووول*

----------


## الحب الاول

> انا ما صارلي موقف ابد الحمدلله .. 
> 
> بس اذكر موقف اخو ربيعتي ... 
> 
> شاف وحده في المول .. والسنه الي بعدها شافها في مطار دبي .. وبعد شهر شافها في ماليزيا ....
> وبعد سنتين شافها في تركيا ... ويوم رد البلاد ... شافها في سيتي سنتر ..
> 
> وعاد هالمره وقف ورمسها وقالها اني شفتج كذا مره وهالشي مو طبيعي .. !
> هذا قدر .. 
> ...


مسوووووه ياني فضول هههههه خاطري اعرف منو المقصوود ,,والله يهنيهم يارب

عاالخاص عالخاص ههههههه

----------


## GLA RAK

هههههههههههه

والله سوالفكم اضحك

----------


## mu3anah

بــــــــــنات والله سووووالفكن اتضحك وحلوة

ام محمد
ومسوه"روعه القصه"
ومنو بعد،امممممممممم،،نسيت...بس قريتهن كلهن

سواااالف

انا خطبني ولد خالي...بس ما صار نصيب

----------


## المغتربة

مرة كنت اداوم ف مكان و يى خطبني واحد من الدوام بس انا رفضت لانه متزوج و مغازجي بعد معروف ف الدوام

وبعدين طلق حرمته و رجع تقدم مرة ثانية و انا رفضت بشده 

و ودرت المكان و داومت ف مكان ثاني 


ومرة تقدم لي ريال اكبر مني ب 30 سنة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ما ادري ليش انا منحوسة 

وي كبر ابوي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



امي كله تقولي ما لج نصيب ف الخطاب هههههههههههههههههههههه برايهم

----------


## فراولة راك

up


up


up

----------


## nosa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم_أسماء

ههههههه سوالفكم حلوة والله
انا نصيبي ياني من اول دقة باب ولله الحمد

----------


## om mohd

> بسم الله شو ها الطلاسم


واخييرا فكيت الطلاسم ... نقول بسم الله 

*الترجـمـــــــــــــه:*


زوجي أغرب عريس تقدم لي ،نحن من عاداتنا ناكل الموز البنانا مع كل وجبه. فلما دخل زوجي غسل ايده وحطينا الغدا وحطينا موز فوق العيش. طبعا هو مواطن قال :ايش هذا تريدون بطني يلعب؟ طبعا خايف ان بطنه تمشي، طيب يا زوجي نحن عندننا حمام اذا بطنك يعورك .
المهم ما رضى يتغدى عقب روحت (افسع>> ما عرفت اترجمها  :12 (9): ).. المهم.. رحت افسع لزوجي غسلت ايدي بالماي وخوزت الموز من قدامه وجلست أاكله لقمه لقمه واخر لقمه عضني في صبعي وانا قلت له:انت زوج مفترس وقال يا غابة حياتي انا مثل الاسد ملك الغابه مومفترس بس، وحمش (بالمصري يعني شجاع جدا).
عقب يوم الملجه انا وصيت اهلي وقلت لاتحطون موز جدام زوجي بس هم ما رضو وقالو هذي عاداتنا.واكل زوجي وتعود على عادات الصواميل >>جمع صوماليين.
عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموز وراح اتضارب مع مدير القاعه وضرب المدير بكسات بس لأنه نسى الموز. مسكين مايريد الصواميل ينقدون علينا. (عجبتني ينقدو علينا خخخ) :12 (3): 
وهذي قصة زواجي الغريبه المحزنه شدا... قصدي..جدا..

^
^
^
الترجمه الحرفيه لطلاسم الاخ او الاخت هريسه خخخخ


اقتباس:
هرجيسه 
سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك

الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
THE END

----------


## ~ رهــف ~

ام محمد برافو عليج الصراحة هههههه


مواقفكم عجيبة والله .. الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## زمن زايد

اسميها سوالفكم طررررررررررررررر هلكت من الضحك 
كله كوم والصوماليه كوووووم ثاني لا وتفتخر بعد
الله المستعان

----------


## RoOo7_UAQ

*متـــــابعـــهـ، بصمـــتــ،*

----------


## sarah love

ا م محمد

افسع يعني (افزع) 

لا تعلييييييييييييق

----------


## khaleejiya

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه الترجمه مشكوره ام محمد XD

----------


## مرت المهيري

المهم ما رضى يتغدى عقب روحت (افسع>> ما عرفت اترجمها ).. المهم.. رحت افسع لزوجي 


sarah loveصدقج اختيه انا كنت بقول نفس الكلمة افزع راعية فزعة الاخت

----------


## مريوم ش

> مين يولع شلق


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ههههههههه شكلها تستهبل الاخت 

أنا بقولكم أغرب خطبه قبل شهر سافرنا سوريا وتعرفنا على عراقين المهم مره كنت سايره عندهم بس عشان عيالهم الصغار حبيتهم وتعرفنا على امهم المهم كنت عندهم حليلي على نياتي جفت واحد عدهم قالتلي هذا ولد عمي <<<<<<<انزين أنا اشلي فيه <<<<<<<< المهم اليوم الثاني قالتي والله فلان تخبل عليج وقال حق ريلي الله شوها الشامه اذا ماتزوجها راح ازت نفسي من البرندى اونه بيعق عمر من البلكونه عطتني رقمه قلتلها والله أهلي ماقصرو فيني ليش اسير اخونهم قالت انزين بيكلمج دقيقه عند الباب قتلها لا ما أقدر واليوم الثاني اتقولي والله من سمع انج بتين رد من مادري وين عشاان كله يفكر فيج وبعدين قتلها المواطنه الي تااخذ واافد يسحبون الجواز والجنسيه واذا استوت ارمه ماطالب البلاد بشيء وسكتت هههههههه

----------


## الموقره

> واخييرا فكيت الطلاسم ... نقول بسم الله 
> 
> *الترجـمـــــــــــــه:*
> 
> 
> زوجي أغرب عريس تقدم لي ،نحن من عاداتنا ناكل الموز البنانا مع كل وجبه. فلما دخل زوجي غسل ايده وحطينا الغدا وحطينا موز فوق العيش. طبعا هو مواطن قال :ايش هذا تريدون بطني يلعب؟ طبعا خايف ان بطنه تمشي، طيب يا زوجي نحن عندننا حمام اذا بطنك يعورك .
> المهم ما رضى يتغدى عقب روحت (افسع>> ما عرفت اترجمها ).. المهم.. رحت افسع لزوجي غسلت ايدي بالماي وخوزت الموز من قدامه وجلست أاكله لقمه لقمه واخر لقمه عضني في صبعي وانا قلت له:انت زوج مفترس وقال يا غابة حياتي انا مثل الاسد ملك الغابه مومفترس بس، وحمش (بالمصري يعني شجاع جدا).
> عقب يوم الملجه انا وصيت اهلي وقلت لاتحطون موز جدام زوجي بس هم ما رضو وقالو هذي عاداتنا.واكل زوجي وتعود على عادات الصواميل >>جمع صوماليين.
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموز وراح اتضارب مع مدير القاعه وضرب المدير بكسات بس لأنه نسى الموز. مسكين مايريد الصواميل ينقدون علينا. (عجبتني ينقدو علينا خخخ)
> ...





مشكوره فديتج الحين فهمت بس سالفتها مثل ويهها او ويهه ...

----------


## :AMNA:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يهديكم حليلها مسوتلكن جو >.<

----------


## همس الاماك

هههههههههههههههههههه وربي مت من الضحك على الصوماليه وسالفه الموز هاي عجيبه الصراحه الله يخس بليسها..

----------


## بنت المزروعي

خخخخخخخ تسوي جو الاخت الله يهديكم .. بلاكم عليهااا خليها تظهر الي بخاطرها لووووول


انا بخبركم عن اختي يوم يه ريلها يخطبها .... مطرش امه وابوووووه وهو محد ..

يوم سألهم ابويه وين المعرس ؟؟؟؟؟



تخيلوو وين كااان ؟؟




كان في مباراة العين والوحدة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..

----------


## nosa

[QUOTE=بنت المزروعي;8278994








كان في مباراة العين والوحدة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مستقبلها وااااااااضح
ايام المباريات ولا تحلم تكلمه ولو كلمه  :Smile:

----------


## غلا المحبة

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...


 







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياربيييييييييييييييييي

فظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييعة

هلكتيني من الضحك

----------


## تسونامي

ام محمد مشكوره على مجهودك الرائعه من الترجمه خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مريوم ش

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يا الله up up up

----------


## العذوب

أنا وين كنت عن هالموضوع 


الصراحة قريت أبرز الأحداث .. ما رمت اقراه كله وااااااااااااااااااااايد 



ما علينا بخبركم عن تحفة زمانه اللي خطبني قبل ريلي .. 


انا انخطبت كمن مرة .. بس هذا من النوع اللي لااااااااااااااااينسى 


اسمه خالد .. وودي اقول اسم قبيلته واهله واشهر فيه .. يلوع الجبد 


طبعا هو ما شافني قبل الخطبة ..

كيف عرفني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا كنت رايحة أخلص معاملة وتدرون ف بوظبي أغلب البنات أسود بأسود ,, وأنا اصير اسود بأسود حتى موب نقاب لا غشوة تغطي كل الوجه لا بغيت أخلص شيء في الدواير الحكومية 


وكنت اخلص معامله بالجوازات .. وحظي الردي عقني ف مكتبه ..


طبعا هو أخذ رقم الموبايل من الملف واتصل .. وردت عليه أمي <<<< كنت حاطة رقم امي !!


من بعدها طلب يخطب .. ويا .. هو وأهله 


شفته عقب الخطبة .. 


وامي تمدح فيه وهو شكله كان مقبول نوعا ما بس كان عنده لحمية .. وقال بسوي عملية وبشيلها 


بعد 10 أيام يتصل فيني وأنا ما أرد .. ( ما أعرف الرقم ) عقب عرفت انه هو هالمزعج ! 


عقب امي اتصلت قالت لي خالد يتصل بدج وما تردين .. ويقول إنه يايب لج شراي للسيارة .!!


اتصلت له وقلت له : من طلب من حضرتك تدور لي شراي ؟؟ اصلا أنا ما اريد أبيع ..


قال الأخ: بتعرسين وبنستعمل سيارة وحدة ما يحتاج سيارتين ؛<<<<<<<<<<<<<< عشتواااااا




طبعا قلت له : اطلع من هالموضوع وما يخصك ف هالامور .. حلالي أنا ابخص فيه,,


عقبها بيومين يتصل بالليل .. ما رديـت .. للفجر يتصل وأنا ما أرد ..


عقب كلمته الصبح قلت له ما بترمسني الا بعد الملجة ولا تتصل بي لو سمحت 


وسكرت الخط بويهه ..


والا الأخ ع الساعة 3 الظهر رجع يتصل .. وأنا ما أرد .. 


الساعة 4 ونص أنا طالعة من الدوام وهو يتصل وحارق الموبايل اتصالات و أنا مطنشة 


ييت اركب السيارة ما حسيت الا بسيارة تويتا فور ويل تسكر علي الطلعة والا هو ينزل الجامة ويصارخ ( ليش ما تردين علي !!!!! )


انال بكل هدوء رجعت ريوس واتحاشيته وطلعت .. وهو وراي يضرب علي بالفول ليت يباني اوقف ..

عطيت اشارة يمين ووقفت ..

اول ما يا جنبي قلت له ( اسمع يا ولد الناس انا سايرة البيت وان مشت سيارتك وراي عقب الاشارة ما تلوم الا نفسك .. والله مخيرز ما يكفيني فيك ) "مخيرز اعتقد تعرفوونه "


وتحركت .. وهو يتصل ما رديت عليه ..

عقب شفته وراي .. بلغت الشرطة ان فيه واحد يلف علي وعطيت ارقام سيارته ورحت البيت لقيت امي محتشرة ومعصبة ( الأخ مخبرنها ) .,,


انا قلت لها : ما اريد اي كلام في هالموضوع ...


وسرت غرفتي واذكر كان ويك اند .. سكرت الموبايل وقعدت بالغرفة لين يوم السبت ..

ونزلت لأمي يوم السبت قلت لها امي ترضين انه يغلط علي بالشارع ؟؟ ترضين انه يتدخل فيما لا يعينه ؟؟


طبعا امي زعلت مني وقالت له : انتي مقرودة ومنحوسة وبتعنسين وهالريال زين وغيره وغيره ..



وانا طنشت الموضوع كله وقلت لها ما اباه لو يموووت 


واتصلت بأخته وقلت لها مالنا نصيب وخلاص هالموضوع ينتهي 



عقب اسبوعين شفته يتصل على رقم امي رديت عليه وصارخت عليه وقلت له الظاهر ما تبت .. الشرطة هذاك اليوم ما ترست عينك .. لازم تتشرشح مرة ثانية .. 


قال لي انتي اللي بلغتي الشرطة .. قلت له هيه واعلى ما ف خيلك اركبه .. وسديت الخط ومسحت رقمه وارتحت منه للأبد 




طبعا الله رزقني سيده وتاج راسه

----------


## احلى بدويه

والله انج من ظهر ريال يا العذوووب تسلمين على هالاخلاق عيبتيني ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام مريوومة

انا من استويت وانا محيرة لولد عمي 
بس مرة وحده اربيعتي في الكليه قالت لي واحد من اهلها يبى يتقدم لج هو ماشافني بس هي وصفتني له
قلت لها اوكي هههههههه نسيت اني محيرة 
وهي قالت لي انه مستعيل ويبى ايي بسرعه يخطب 


واتفقت وياها على موعد عسب ايون بيتنا ههههه مستعيله وماخبرت حد من هلي 

ويت البيت 
قلت يلا بخبر امي هههههه جنه اتصدق عليهم

قلت لها امي اربيعتي ويا اهلها بيزورونا هاليوم وانا مبتسمه انا اقول يمكن يبون يخطبوني خخخخخخخخخخخ


وماشفت الا ويه امي احمر وازرق واخضر وبنفسجي

تقول اتصلي فيها وقولي لها انتي محيرررررررررررررررررره
اهني تذكرت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قلت لها انزين مابا ولد عمي خلاص >>نذله ههههه

قالت لي لو تموتين تاخذينه وماتاخذين غيره 

سنين وهو يترياج
اخر شي عسب واحد مانعرفه تبين نرده ولد عمج

وانا مب امج وانا بتبرا منج لو سويتي اللي براسج
هههههههههههههه

خيبه خيبه مايسوى علينا 
انا اوني زعلت وتضايقت قلبي تعلق في الريل حبيته ياجماعه ههههههه

استحيت اخبر اربيعتي 

ثاني يوم في الكليه قلت لربيعتي خلاص ماشي نصيب قالت لي ليش قلت لها انا محيرة 

هههههههههههههههههه

جان تقولي توج تذكرين انج محيرة والله انج ياهل وزعلت مني لانها كانت مخبره الريال عن موعد الزياره خخخخخخخ


مادري احس تصرفت بغباء هاك الايام عقولنا شوي صغيره كانت
المهم تميت محيرة لولد عمي 



وكنت ماحبه مول وماكنت ارتاح له وايد

حتى يوم قالولي عن تاريخ ملجتي تمييييييييت اصيح وعفست الدنيا وفريت الشبكه في الحوي هههههههههههههه

عقب الملجه سبحان الله حبيته حب غير طبيعي 

وعقب الزواج اكثر واكثر 

وطلع هو يموت فيني بعد كل هالمده ومتخبل علي خخخخخخ وماكان يفكر في غيري 


والحمدلله الحين متزوجه من 2006 ونحب بعض كل يوم اكثر عن قبل والله يخليه لي ولبنته يارب العالمين 


وكل يوم احمد ربي على النعمه واقول الحمدلله ماخذت غيره 

وبس

سوري طولت خخخ

----------


## زمن زايد

والله مواقفكم تموت من الضحك بخبركم عن سالفة ربيعتي

سايره هي وامها كارفور وطبعا مب امغطيه ويها شافها واحد وتم ايلاحقها بس ما اهتمت وتمو بسيرهم لين وصلو البيت
ومن ادخلو البيت قالت الها امها نفسي اعرف ليش كان يلحقنا 
وبعد اسبوع ياهم شيبه ويااااه ولده
وقربوبهم وقهويوهم وقالهم الشيبه نحن ياين نخطب بنتكم لودنا استغرب ابوها وقالهم منو نعتكم ابنا من وين اتعرفونا قاله الشيبه يابوك الولد شافهها في الدكان وحشرني الا ايي واخطبها له 
ابو ربيعتي مستغرب وفي نفس الوقت يبا يضحك قاله اي دكان بنتي حرمه عوده ما اتسيير الدكان قاله الولد لا عمي اسمحلنا الوالد يقصد كارفور وتم ابوها يضحك
واتخبرهم من وين وشو من القبايل وطلعوا بدو قح المهم قلهم ابوها عطونا فرصه وبرد الكم خبر
الشيبه عاد قبل لا يروح جاااان يحط فايد ابوها 1000 درهم وقاله هذا مصروفها وحلف على ابوها ما يردهن
وكملو اسبوع ورد عليهم الشيبه وقالهم يايين نشوف بنتنا عاد هذاك اليوم شغل اعيله ما شفناها 
ومب امخلي شي ما يايبنه وما طااع ابوها لان بعد ما اتخبر عنهم وروحو وكملوا بعد اسبوع ولنهم مويهين الشيبه والعيوز والمعرس وخواته وعمته ويايبين هدايا للعروس وبعد اسبوعين رد عليهم ابوها بالموافقه طلعوا ناس وعرب والمعرس ونعم وكملوا شهرين من هذا كله وعرسو

----------


## سما قطر

> والله مواقفكم تموت من الضحك بخبركم عن سالفة ربيعتي
> 
> سايره هي وامها كارفور وطبعا مب امغطيه ويها شافها واحد وتم ايلاحقها بس ما اهتمت وتمو بسيرهم لين وصلو البيت
> ومن ادخلو البيت قالت الها امها نفسي اعرف ليش كان يلحقنا 
> وبعد اسبوع ياهم شيبه ويااااه ولده
> وقربوبهم وقهويوهم وقالهم الشيبه نحن ياين نخطب بنتكم لودنا استغرب ابوها وقالهم منو نعتكم ابنا من وين اتعرفونا قاله الشيبه يابوك الولد شافهها في الدكان وحشرني الا ايي واخطبها له 
> ابو ربيعتي مستغرب وفي نفس الوقت يبا يضحك قاله اي دكان بنتي حرمه عوده ما اتسيير الدكان قاله الولد لا عمي اسمحلنا الوالد يقصد كارفور وتم ابوها يضحك
> واتخبرهم من وين وشو من القبايل وطلعوا بدو قح المهم قلهم ابوها عطونا فرصه وبرد الكم خبر
> الشيبه عاد قبل لا يروح جاااان يحط فايد ابوها 1000 درهم وقاله هذا مصروفها وحلف على ابوها ما يردهن
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه حلوه شافها في الدكان

----------


## سما قطر

وحليلها الصوماليه راعية الموز وقفوها هههههههههههههههههه وقفت الميه بزورك

----------


## سما قطر

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مت عليج ظحك لو منج باخذه 
كانج ماصعتله قطوه بليلة الدخله

----------


## سما قطر

> شو هالتنقيع



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يقولون طلاسم

----------


## مريوم ش

هههههههههههههههههههه سوالف up up up

----------


## khaleejiya

هههههههههههههههههه قصصكم تضضضضضحك خصوصا العذوب و زمن زايد خخخ

----------


## lo0ola27

ههههههههههه .. موضوع حلوو وسوالفكم الاحــلى

انا استوت لي خطوبــة غريبة ..

مرة اختــي يتني وقالت لي فيه واحــد ع تلفون البيت يباااج .. استغربت قلت لهاا منو .. قال لي يمكن خااالي يباااج
قلت كيف جي .. عندي تلفون واذا يباني بيتصل ع رقمــي .. المهم رحت ورديت .. وجان يطلع واحد ما اعرفه .. حتى زغت من صوته .. صوته كان يخرع .. وصكرت التلفون بويهه .. ورد اتصل بس اختــي رمسته .. لاني وايد ارتبكت وخفت ما قدرت ارمسه .. آخر شي طلع يحبني وانا من صف ثالث .. واونه شافنــي مع ابويه وخوانــي ..

انزين اختــي قالت له .. الشور شو ابوي .. انته كلم ابوي وان شاء الله خييير 

اصلا انا عرفته على طوول .. احيده يمكن اصغيرة يطرش رسايل حب وغرام ويا اخته في المدرسة وانا كنت اعصب واروح افرهم في الزباله بدون ما اقراهم .. انا ما كنت احيه اصلا ..
يو الجماعه وتقدمو رسمــي .. في البدايه ابوي رفض .. بس لانه من الاهــل رد يفكر وشارونــي وشاور الاهــل .. طبعــا بعد حنه وزنة .. وافقت ع اساس بكلمه وبشوف كيف شخصيته .. طلع واحــد ياهــل بس يبي يعرس .. حتى انواع السيايير ما يعرفهــا .. اتخيلو الرمسه اللي كانت من بينا يروح يخبر اهله بكل شي .. لين ما وصلنــي الخبر وعصبت عليه واتصلت فيه وكنسلت كل شي .. ابوي غايتهاا ما قدر يقول شي لانــي كلمته وما ارتحت له مووول .. وبــث

اسمحولي طولت عليــكم ..

----------


## راعية اللكزس

> اغرب عرسان تقدمولي ::
> 
> 
> 
> الاول :: واحد من العرسان اول يوم خطبني قال انا ياي من بوظبي تعبان ابا اتسبح عطوني فوطة
> 
> الثاني :: سأل كم تبون سعر غرفة النوم (( في احد يسأل عن سعرها ))
> 
> 
> وما عرست وكل واحد ياني اخس عن الثاني


تعرفين اختي عشان غرفه النوم ..سمعت وحده من فترة يوم خطبها واحد من المعارف ..
تشرطت عليه شروط الدنيا ...ومن بينها قالت ابي غرفه النوم ما يقل سعرها عن عشر الاف ..ظنتي جي قالت ....اخرتها ودرها الريال خخخ




المهم من السوالف اللي استوت بخطبتي ..انه بنت اخطبتني من اربيعتي ...

لا و اربيعتي ردتهم قالت مو موافقين هههه..


و بعدين يتني خبرتني ..قالت لي تعرفين البنت الفلانيه اللي كانت بقاعتي زمان ؟؟

ترى بغتج لاخوها ونا ما وافقت ...مو زينين هههههههههههه


على كيفها !!!

فديتها تبالي الزين ..حتى انا ما كنت بوافق عليه ولا حد اصلا بيوافق عليه ...

بس استغربت منها صراحه ..

----------


## khaleejiya

للرررررررررفع

----------


## ام شامه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله رآعية الموز هلكتني من الضحك هههههههههههههه

سوآلفكم حلوه والله

next

 :Big Grin:

----------


## بسمه سحاب

ههههههههههههه سوالفكم حلوه ....

----------


## كريمة المهيري

أغرب معرس تقدم ليه عمره 50سنه ومصغر نفسه يقول انه عمره 35يبا يتزوجنيه في السر مع انه عنده اعيال وحرمه واول ماعرفت عن هالخطبه رفضت صراحه واشفقت على حال حرمته ماتدريبه حليلها والحين سمعنا من واحد من هلنا انه هالريال كل يوم يخطب وحده وكله يسير عند قبايل معينه ومعروفه مب اي قبيله لااااااااا ويرفضونه وقريبنا كان دوووم يقولنا اتحملوا تقبلون فيه
اساسا انا كنت رافضه 1000% و هليه رفضوه و الحمدلله لقيت نصيب احسن عنه

----------


## fantk_z3ab

up

up

----------


## ظبي عفاري

هههههههههههههه اسميهم هالرياييل مفلع 

انا اغرب موقف صارلي يوم كنت في لندن في محل H&M انا وامي وشوي دخلو ثنين شباب مواطنين 
واحد منهم قرب صوب امي تم يقولها هاي بنتج قالتله هيه خير ؟؟ (وامي معصبه) قالها خالوه انا قصدي شريف وابا اخطبها
هزبته ولعنت خيره هههههههههههه وانا اضحك وشرد  :Big Grin:

----------


## همس الاماك

هههههههههههههه راعيه الدكان سالفتج طررررر

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

منو يزييييييييييييييييد

----------


## بهلولة

uppppppppp

----------


## fantk_z3ab

فوق فوق 

^.^ 

دعواتكم ^__*

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

أنا واحد خطبني ضروسه تطيح اععععع عنده نقص ف الكالسوم <<<هو عرس الحين وانا بعدني شاده حيلي معنسه هع

وثاني خطبني شيبه وعنده الظهر تعبان وكل سنه لازم يروح بريطانيا يتعالج وجني سمعت عنه انه فيه السل عفان الله <<<هذا بعد عرس وانا بعدني شاده حيلي معنسه هع هع هع...الخ


وكلهم مرضى وكللللل اللي خطبووووني ميتين وكحيانين بس معضمهم مب كلهم عرسو وعندهم عيال وانا لسااااتي معنسههههههه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت امها

موفقااااااااااااات

----------


## عتوقة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فديتكن سوالفن امررره حلوة .. خليتني طول الوقت اضحك الله يسعدكن 

ولا سالفه راعيه الموز خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ هلكتني ضحك

----------


## om mohd

> أنا واحد خطبني ضروسه تطيح اععععع عنده نقص ف الكالسوم <<<هو عرس الحين وانا بعدني شاده حيلي معنسه هع
> 
> وثاني خطبني شيبه وعنده الظهر تعبان وكل سنه لازم يروح بريطانيا يتعالج وجني سمعت عنه انه فيه السل عفان الله <<<هذا بعد عرس وانا بعدني شاده حيلي معنسه هع هع هع...الخ
> 
> 
> وكلهم مرضى وكللللل اللي خطبووووني ميتين وكحيانين بس معضمهم مب كلهم عرسو وعندهم عيال وانا لسااااتي معنسههههههه



خليييج شاده حيييييييييلج قد ما تقدرين ..العزوبيه حلوه ..

بس سوالفج موتتني من الضحك اعععععععععععععععع خخخخخخخخ

----------


## غُـوآنـيْ *~

سوالفكن حلوه ^_^ ..

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

حلوة سوالفكن  :Smile:

----------


## khaleejiya

يله بنااات نبا تفاااااااااعل  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## نورحور

انا خطبني واحد دوم اقوله ياعمي ............وطبعا طاف بالقو

----------


## loOvely

up

up

----------


## دموع الورد

ههههههههههههههههه

موااقفكم خطيـــــــــــره خخخخ

انا كل ماتستوي خطبه ماطيع ماارتااح لهم بس الاخير على طوول رفضته ماشي واحد ثنين خخخ

انا بقوولكم سالفة احدى الخطاطيب <<<< الى 3 هم هع 

المهم 

اول ثنين ماستوى شي كانت خطبه عاديه 

والاخير يوم امه يالسه اترمس امي عقب السلام وجذه ونبى بنتكم لولدنا 

قالت سمعي ياام فلان نحن مطاااااااااعم وسينماااااااات ماعندنا 
وطلع وييه 

*_*

شووووووو انتو من اولها جذه انا ماخذه ولد اهله متحكمين فيه ويبون يحبسوني في البيت

يوم قالتلي امي جذه بدون مقدمااااااات لااااااااااااااا والف لاااااااااااااا

انا بعرس عشان اعيش حياتي مب عشاان احرس البيت له 

اوكي قلنا ماشي مطاعم وسينما بشكل يومي لكن في الشهر او الشهرين مره مافيها شي 

يتحروني بواااافق عشاان فلوووسهم ضامنني هع ماحزرو 

قتلهم الفلووس ماهمتني اذا بعيش جذه ورديتهم

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مواقف حللللللللللوه

الله يرزقنا بالازواج الصالحيــــــن ^_^*

----------


## همس الاماك

متابعه بصمت منيه عندها اكثر

----------


## extra

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موااقفكم خطيـــــــــــره خخخخ
> 
> انا كل ماتستوي خطبه ماطيع ماارتااح لهم بس الاخير على طوول رفضته ماشي واحد ثنين خخخ
> 
> انا بقوولكم سالفة احدى الخطاطيب <<<< الى 3 هم هع 
> 
> المهم 
> ...


خيبة ماأتخيل أتم فالبيت بتخبل إذا ماطلعت بمووووووووووووووووووووووت خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دخوون

الحين مو وقت السوالف خل نروح نجهز الفطور هع هع

راجعه لكم  :Smile:

----------


## دخوون

السلام عليكم الحين ياني الدور ^^
انا مافي قصه خطبه تضحك الا كلهم يقهرون ويفقعون المراره بعد :12 (100): 

عاد ف وحده للحين اتذكرها وصدق صدق للحين قاهرتني  :12 (82): 
مره دقت وحده لامي انها تبا تخطبني لولدها
عاد انا احيد الناس لين يبون يخطبون يقولون والله اليوم الفلاني بنييكم
عاد هاي قامت تتفلسف وتتشرط من او مكالمه اونه شو
انا بغيت اخطب بنتج بس لاني سمعت انها جميله
وانا ولدي ماشاااااء الله عليه وااااااااايد جميل :12 (99): 
ومانبي نخطب له الا وحده ف مستواه او ازيد عنه 
واحنه مايينا خطابين الا لان نعرف عمة البنت 
ووايد ناس يرمسون عن بنتج بحلاوتها
بس اقولج يعني يمكن ماتعجبنا اول شي نشوفها
بعدين بنقرر نكمل خطبه ولا لا<<<<<< ياواثقه انتي  :12 (47): 
وانا ولدي عيونه خظر ومدري شووو وتمدح فيه :12 (34): 
عاد هي قهرت بامي فامي تبي تقهرها
قالت لها انتوا من منو ؟؟
الصراحه بنتي ماتبا الا ناس معيينين
وانتوا ماتوقع تريدكم لانكم مو من مواخيذنا <<< فديت امي كاااااااااااااك :13 (51): 
ووعصبت الحرممممممه تعصييييييييييب ع امي كااااااااااااااااااك :12 (89): 
انا روحي ماصدقت ان امي قالت لها جي
بس لان قهرت بها يالسه تتشرط وجنها تتمنن ان بيخطبوني

وقلت لامي جان قلتيلها انا مستحيل اخذ ريال عينه خظره
صج خلقه ربي بس ماحس في رجووووله كااااااااااااك :12 (3): 

وهاي سالفه خخخخخخخخ

الخطبه الثانيه 
ولد خالي يصير بس نحن مالنا علاقه بهم وايد 
يوم توفى خالي قمت اسير لهم بشكل يومي
ماطاف شهر الا ولد خالي يبا يخطبني
عاد انا قهر بي للحين ماي قبر ابوه مانشف
سيده يبا يخطب ويوم رفضت يلسوا يقولون اوني متكبره ومدري شو


الموقف الثالث
والخطبه اللي تحسفت اني وافقت عليها
وصارت الملجه صار شي يوم يوو يخطبوني ويشوفني الشوفه الشرعيه
وامي خبرتني به بس قلتلها لا تاخذين الموضوع بسوء نيه 
امي تقول يوم هو دخل اخته قالتله تعال شوف *بضاااااعتـــــــك* :12 (93): 

امييييييييييييي انقهررررررررررت مسكينه لكن قهرها مايه من عبث
صدق مارتاحت له وف الاخير انفصلنا من ملجه
والحمدلله الحييييييييين مرتاااحه ^^

----------


## ريلي مخبلبي

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## A M N A

ههههههههههههههههه 

والله موضوع عجييييييييييييييب قريته من اول صفحة لين اخر صحفة 
ما رمت الا اخلصه مواقف تمووووووت من الضحك والله اني تميت اضحك بصوت عالي
اهلي مستغربين شووو بلاها هذي ... 


انا صارت كذا خطبة غريبة 

المرة الاولى انا كنت في اول ثانوي يعني السالفة قبل كم سنه ... 
الجماعة كانوا يايين يخطبون اختي وتفاجئوا انها كانت مالجة المهم قالوا ماعندنا مشكلة اختها اللي اصغرها عنها
(أنا يعني خخخ ) واسمعوا عن عرضهم قالوا اذا تبون ولدنا يسكن عندهم ما عندنا مانع واذا تبون مادري شو ماعندنا مانع و و و .. لأن الوالد ( الله يرحمه ) كان كبير في السن ومريض وما نقدر نتركه .. 
قالت مرت اخوي العود (حسبة امنا) فديتها شووووو من اولها بيحتلون البيت ؟؟؟ ويتشرطووون علينا 
انا ماعرف شووو اللي صاير بس سمعت اني مخطوبة قعدت اصيح مابي اترك المدرسة خخخخخ اونه قلبي ع الدراسة
اخوي الثاني ( اكبر اخواني) رفض وقال البنت اصلا صغيره هي خلها تعرف تنسل شعرها علشان تعرس هههههههههه سوالف طبعا خخخخخخ 

المهم وراحووو في حالهم ووايد حالات خطبة صارت ومادري عنها الا عقب لوووول 
لهدرجة اهلي مستهينين فيني خخخخخخخخ 

المهم عقب ماتخرجت واول سنة وظيفة (على ايام النقاب الله يذكره بالخير) 

دق علي واحد على تلفون المكتب اونه مغلط اعتذر وسكر الموقف طبيعي سويت له طااف 
عقبها بربع ساعه دق التلفون مرة ثانية وقام الاخ يتأتأ قلت له خير اخوي شووو فيه ؟؟ 

قام يقص علي قصة حياته وانا ويهي علامة تعجب شووو السالفة ؟؟ 

في الاخير قال اختي انا بسألج سؤال. اهنيه انا بطني حاسني هههههههه 
قال انتي مرتبطة ؟؟؟ انا ساكته !!!!! 
قال هيه مب انتي الطويلة المنقبة <<<< ييييييممممههههه هذا منووو وين شافني 
ما يمديه يكمل كلامه الا اسد الخط بويهه خخخخخ 
وتميت خايفة ما اعرف شووو اسوي شوي وبصيح 
اول ما وصلت البيت خذيت اختي بروحنا وقلت لها السالفة وانا اصيييييح 
تمت تضحك علي وقالت لي انزين ليش تصيحين الحين ؟؟؟؟ قلت لها مادري احس انه يني مب ريال ههههههه 
صج والله ماعمري انتبهت انه في ريال يراقبني في الدوام ولا شكيت في احد ولا 1% الا اذا كان فعلا يني خخخخخ
بس انا شاكة بواحد ومب متأكده عقب هو ولا لا 

الحين عقب ما امنعوا النقاب في الدوااام 
صاروا كل اللي يخطبون ولا يلمحوون للخطبة من اخوانا العرب هههههههههههه 
شافوا الاخت بيضا وخدود حمرررر يتحروووني زلماااايه خخخخخخخخخ يحليلهم 

الخطيب اليني اللي خبرتكم عنه اشوووفه يتردد وايد عقب ما شلت النقاب 
بس كأنه متشكك وبنفس الوقت يدور ام النقااااااب وانا اسوي نفسي ما اشوف ولا اسمع ولا اتكلم خخخخخخ 

يحليله ما يجي حتى طووول ركبتي ... استغفر الله خخخخخ 


الله يرزقنا بأزواج صالحين يارب العالمين 

اسمحووو لي طولت عليكم >.<

----------


## عفيير

توني شفت الموضوع وعجبني..وجريته كله وحبيت اِارك معاكم..
الحمدلله انخطبت وايد لكن بعدي صامده..وبسبب رفضي للخطاطيب..اهلى يحطوني جدام الأمر الواقع..شايفه عمري...صح..
وأغرب خطبه كنت ايامها ادرس في الجامعه وثاني العيد.....و(((الصبح)))
من معارفنا..ويايين مستعيلين الصبح..طبعا اول يوم العيد الناس كلها تسهر تسلم ع الأهل..ويتأخر شوي الواحد في النوم ثاني يوم..المهم مااشوف إلا الوالده تدق علي الباب تجعدي..تجول ناس يايين..!!! انا مستغربه منها..تعرفني ما أحب اجعد مع الحريم..بس جلت يمكن تباني اساعدها بشي..وجمت..الويه منفخ ومايتشاهد..وما اشوفلج إلا أم المعرس جاعده وخوات المعرس صغار..طبعا كنت مصعبه..ومب فاهمه شو السالفه..
عقب اشوف عمتي الكبيره بعد داخله..واسمعها تجول احنا ماعدنا بنات يشوفونهم رياييل..ولا حتى صور..وعرفت ان السالفه فيها خطبه..ياناس الصبح..واشوي ومروحين..
ماعندهم وقت..يبون يلحقون يسيرون العين يباركون على اهلهم بالعيد عشان جي يايين الصبح ويمكن ماطولوا اكثر عن نص ساعه.. ونعم الخطبه
المثير في الموضوع إني انخطبتله سنه بدون ما ايشوفني وبعد يوا يبون يحددون الملجه ويعرسون..طبعا..كان رفضي قاطع..لأني وايد كنت مخبصه في الجامعه والنفسيه زفت..وباجيلي سنه واخلص..وهو يبى يسافر عشان شغله..وماصار نصيب

والخطبه الثانيه :عيال الجيران(اثنين اخوان!!!!!) هاهاها
الكبير..كان معجب..وماتجرأ يرمس أهله ..بس خواته..والوالد حس في الموضوع وهزبه
والصغير..اصغرعني بسنه وشوي..ما اشوف إلا خالته متصله وتجول..جولي هيه..والحين ابوه وامه بيغسلون إيدهم من الغدا وبيون يخطبونج..انا هنيه نجعت من الضحك..
جالت ..احنا نخطبله وهو مب عايبنه حد..ويوم سالناه منو في خاطرك جال فلانه..جالوله أكبر عنك..جال اباها..جلتلها..اعتبره اخويه الصغير لانه دووم مع اخوي اللي اصغر عني..
بس ماكنت ادري ان الريال متولع..وكاتب اشعار وقصايد..وكان طيار..وجالت عنده رحله الحين وتريا ردج..الصراحه خفت عليه يصيره شي في رحلته وانا اكون السبب..جلتلها عطوني وقت افكر..وهو اعتبر هذي الكلمه موافقه..وماخلا حد من اهله وربعه الإ وخبرهم..
بس انا من عرفت انه رجع بالسلامه..رديت عليهم ..وجلتلهم مالكم نصيب
وشي بعد وايد غيرهم..بس هذيل اغرب شي في نظري..والسموحه منكم

----------


## دبواوية عسل

ههههه عاد انا غير عنكن 

يا واحد اتقدم لأختي العودة وهالريال واحد من الي كانوا سارقين من زمان مطار دبي وزخوهم 

المهم طايح فجبد اهله 

ومحد من اهله راظي 

وشافوا خواتي كبار فالعمر ومن عايلة قالوا بنتقدم 

اتخيلوا 

اول شي داروا على بيت مرت ابويه وعندي من هناك 3خوات كل شوي يقولون فلانة ؟اتقول امهم لأ انزين والثانية ؟لأ والثالثة ؟لأ

ههههه آخر شي مرت ابويه قالت ما عندي بنات للزواج 

عقب قاموا وعفدوا على اماية 

باغين اختي العوده اونه 

امي ما طاعت وعقب يوني وامي ما طاعت 

(صدق ويهم لووووح) عاد عندي وقفوا 

وقالوا انزين نحن بنتريا البنت اتخلص دراستها 

بس عالاقل نملج احينه 

جان اتقول اماية ماشي 

ابويه مب اموافق ههههه وفكتنا منهم 

ووووووبس

----------


## العذوب

> صراحه توي اقرى الموضوع والصدفه قادتني اليه لاني اتصفح السيره حقت العذوب واخر كتاباتها المهم 
> 
> انا وضعنا غير بس صراحه عجبتني العذوب اعرفها فيها شجاعه غريبه والله صراحه 
> 
> عجبتني وكانت شاطره بنت ابوها بس والله احسن من الحاااالي على الاقل كان جاد ويتحرك مو 
> 
> مثل تاج راسها الحالي


اوكيه خطيبي الحالي موقف الامور بسبب الظروف لكنه موب بخيل وميت ع الفلس ونفسه خايسة مثل السابق .. 


وتبين الصدق أنا خلاص كنسلت الخطبة وصرت حرة نفسي

----------


## يامن يرى

الصراحه قصص وسوالف ولا اروع
قريتها ومت على عمري من الضحك
الله يسعد الجميع ان شاءالله

----------


## أم مغاوي

اب

اب
اب

----------


## الغزال الياسي

UP

UP

 :Smile:

----------


## عـــلايه راك

> والله اغرب واحد ياني
> 
> خخخخخ قال والله ابها تلبس برقع >> شو وين عايشين ام خماس وشلتها 
> 
> قلت حشى عليه ما اباااه 
> 
> برقع قال خخخخ



 :12 (3):  :12 (3):  :12 (3):  :12 (3):  :12 (3): 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## big_heart

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هناء خليفة 79

انا أول خطبة لي يوم كنت بثاني كورس بالجامعة طبعا ً ما سمعت صوته ، أمه تتكلم نيابة عنه وتسأل عنه بعد .
وبيتووووووووووووووووووووووتي يعني ما يحب يشتغل يحب قعدة البيت ، أونه عنده مكتب تأجير سيارات وفاك روحه من الشغل .
و اللي يو عقبها كلهم أصغر عني وانا ما أحب اللي أصغر عني .. يعني ثاني يوم العيد يت أمه عسب تشوفني وطلع ولدها عمره 22 و أنا 29 يعني أصغر عني بسبع سنوات ، وأمه موافقة أونه شو شكلها وايد صغير وتبين أصغر عنه بس أنا سنة وأدش 30 وهو بعدد يسرح في العشرين وبيشوفني كبيرة جدامه ..... قلتلهم في البيت لا وألف لا 

والحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## أسيرة الامارات

والله انكم سوالف يا بنات

اكثر ثلاث سوالف ميتوني من الضحك

سالفة الي يريد يتسبح

وسالفة كشة الي راقد في الميلس سالفة ام محمد

وسالفة الي شارط ان حرمته تلبس برقــع ،،، احسه كشخة البس البرقع

اوووووووووووووه وكله كوم وسالفة الصومالية ما أدري الصومالي كووووووووووم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه وربي فطستني من الضحك والشكر موصول للأخت الي ترجمت لنا اللهجة المنقعة ،،، عااد انا في الجامعة قاعدة اقرى الموضوع وايدي على فمي عشان المس ما تطردني خخخخخخخخخ 

الله يسعدكم يااارب من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ما ضحكت كلهه مهمومة ومغمومـة

الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح ويرزقكم على قد نيتكم

سلاااااااااااااام

----------


## روضه الحب

سوالفكن حلوه ...

----------


## ذات العماد

> شو هالتنقيع


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه



والله ضحكتيني كانج كتبتي الي بخاطري هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ذات العماد

> انا عااد خطبتي خطبة كنت أدرب وقتها في محطة تحلية قبل تخرجي بسنة وهذاك الوقت كانوا الاهل ناوييين يخطبون لأخوي العود .... وفي يوم من الأيام أميه كانت فبيت يدتي ويا الحريم وتقول انهم يبون يخطبون لاخوي وجييه وفي وحدة من الحريم قالت في بنية مهندسة تدرب في محطة جيه وجيه واسمها جيه وامي عااااااد بطلت عيونها ...
> تخيلو تخطبني لأخوي لا وبعد كنت معرسة وبالشهر التااااااااااااااااااسع خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ




يالله بالستر 

يعني هالدرجة ماملاحظين كرشة حامل ولا خاتم مثلا ً .... >.<

----------


## قصص

موضووووووووووووووووع عجيييييييييييييييييييب

ولي عوده .............

----------


## كاسره

ههههههههههههاااي

سوالفكم حلوه 

أنا يخطبوني خطبه عاديه وبما اني كتكوته فأبوي ما يرضى يزوجني لووووووووووووول

----------


## همس الاماك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## *نثرة*

> بسم الله شو ها الطلاسم



والله مافهمت شي
صدقج يالموقرة

----------


## دخوون

تذكرت موقف بس مو خطبه خطبه الريال كان يبي يخطب من الشاارع كاااااااااااااااااااك :12 (3): 
يوم كنت بالثانويه كنت دوم اروح بيت ربيعتي وكنا 3 ربيعات :12 (75): 
عاد طلعنا نتمشى ع ريولنا 
بنييب عشى وعشان مانمشي ع الشارع ونتفادى التحرشات :12 (69): 
دخلنا ف الدواعيس هههههه مثل القطااوة
الا صادفنا سياره خليجيه في الداعوس هههه
الا مبحلق عينهً@@ :EEK!:  انا كالعااده لين انحرج
انزل راسي يوم ييت بعدي سيارته
الا رجع ريييييييييييوس  :12 (46): 

جان ازييييييييييغ ومشيت بسرعه :12 (1): 

ويجرع ريوووس اسرع ويفتح الباب :EEK!:  :13 (24):  وجان اصرخ واركض وربيعاتتي 

كانوا اخف مني عاد فتحت عين غمضت عين الا اختفوووووووو

وانا زغت زياااااااااااااااااغ تم قلبي يخفق يخفق وهو وراي وراي
اخذي الرقم اخذي الرقم احلفج بالله اخذي الرقم<<<<؟؟؟؟
وانا في قلبي وين يبا هذا كل هالاكشن عشان الرقم :12 (9): 
وفي الركيض والمحاصرات بالسياره <<< ياربي من اتذكر قلبي يرقع
يوم شاف مامني فايده: قالي احلفج يابنت الناااس 
وهو يصاااارخ بقووو كانه بيموت يترجااني :12 (18): 
احلفك بالله تاخذينه لا تدقين عطي ابوج ابي اخطبج<<<< :12 (3): 
انا ستين مليون علامه استفهام عند راسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وجاااااااااااان اشرد الشرده الاخيره وشفت النور
طلعت ع الشارع الرئيسي وطلعت منها سالمه :13 (36): 

ها خطبه الرعبببببببب اسميها :12 (46): 

والحين اضحك اي والله عطي ابوج
شو اقول لابوي يبه في واحد عطاني رقمه
يقول يبي يخطبني كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك :12 (3): 

ابوي لو درى اني طالعه جان بيذبحني خخخخخ
الا واحد رمسني هههههههههههههه

بوزعني اضحيه العيد
(( نصييييييييحه لاتطلعوون من غير حد معاكم 
انا تعلمت من هالموقف ان ماعيدها موليه))


ملاحظه بنات:: الداعوس بالبحريني(( الشوارع الضيقه او الممرات اللي بين البيوت وخصوصا ف الفرجان القديمه ))
قلت اكتب معاناها لان ربيعاتي الاماراتيات مايعرفنن شو معاناهاه خخخخخ

----------


## عيميه دبي

اليوم واحد اتقدملني.....دخلت الميلس....وانا زايغه....وهو بعد زايغ.....اخوي سألني تبين تسألين شي او في خاطرج 

شي تسألينه قلتله لا....وبعدين اخوي رد علي بلاج مرتجفه.....وهو تم يضحك...وانا ضحكت.....وطلعت ماكملت دقيقتين 

من الخوف................هههههههههههههههه بس الصراحه زياااااااااغ.......

بس ادعولي اذا بكون من النصيبي ولا لا ........



عـــيــمـــيـــه دبــــــــــــــي

2008

----------


## برقع وردي

عيميه الله يوفقج ان شاء الله عاد ها شو صار بموضوعج ان شاء الله خييييييير؟
عاد انا كالعاده اذا حد خطبني ماماتي ماتخبرني الا بعد ماترفض وعقب تقولي والله فلان كان ياي عاد ويهي جي يصير *+* }}} لييييييييش ماتقولييييييييييييييلييييييييييييييي والله قهر بس شو اسوي؟؟؟
بس الي دووووم يقهرني اني كل ماسافر مصر ايوني خطاب للحين 4 وكل سفره واحد والمشكله انهم يلحقونييييييييي لين يعرفون وين انا ساكنه بس تصدقوون والله ولا مره لاحظة انه حد يلحقنيي 
يله الله يرزقنا ان شاء الله بالازواج الصالحه &_* ويهدي امي علي يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*____^

----------


## الخجولة 2008

وانـا اغرب واحد خطبني 
كـان معرس بالسر من وحده مواطنـه .. !!!!!!!!!!! و عنده بنت وكانت بعد حامـل 
.. ( بس مـاقال حق أبوي )


والحمدللـــــــــه بعـدهـأ ب 3 شهـور ,, خطبنـي ,, بو الشباب *_* ,,


اللـه يسعد الجميع

----------


## waiting_list

up up up

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

انا خطبني واحد يوم كنت صف ثاني ثانوي والحبيب صف ثالث ثانوي ويبى يتزوج وبعدين يكمل دراسه وبعدين يشتغل@بيلس اربيك انا علطول رفضته منو بيصرف عليه عيل والحمدلله ياني النصيب واحلى نصيب ابو بناتي الامورات الله يحفظهم ان شاء الله 
وابصراحه هالصوماليه عقولتكم قاهرتني احسبها ساحره من كلامها عافانا الله؟

----------


## فط فط 83

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه مت من الضحك عليها

----------


## بنت صوغان

انا يا عزيزاتي

اول واحد خطبني يو الحريم عسب يشوفوني، جان تسألني اخته انتي تدرسين: قات لها هيه:وين، في جامعة خاصة يوم عرفة اسمها ، جان تقول مب غالية ... وما صار نصيب

----------


## وحده زعلانه

قصصكم تظظظظحك خخخخخخ

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فرحة جفن

أنا الحين متزوجة ومستانسة مع ريلي والحمدلله بس قبل ما أملج مروا علي ناس أشكال وألوان وكان من بينهم واحد قزم.. وأنا طويله.. (هذا طبعا مب عيب لأن كل شيْ قسمة ونصيب) بس بعد ما الأخ تعشى هو وأبوه (لأنهم يايين من منطقة بعيدة) وتكلموا مع الوالد اكتشفت إن عنده 7 إخوان وكلهم عايشين في بيت أبوهم.. لا وكل واحد ما خذ ثنتين ولا ثلاث.. على أبوهم..وحضرة بو الشباب كان ناوي يسوي نفسهم.. باخذني وبعدي ياخذ وحدة ثانية (والله ما يستحي.. قاعد يقولها عيني عينك).. الحمدلله الله فكني منه..

----------


## غبووش

هههههه 
والله انكم سوااالف

----------


## ست البلد

هههههههههههه
حكايتكم تضحك

----------


## غلا_دبي

ههههههههههههه والله ان سوالفكم خطيره 

انا عاد بخبركم سالفه تقريبا من 3 شهور كنت طالعه اتمشى مع ربيعتي بناخذ لنا غدا وفي واحد كان يلحقنا بسيارته عاد انا اكبر خوافه ماصديت صوبه لين ما راح بعد كم دقيقه ماشوف الا واحد وقف في نص الدوار جدامي وسد الدرب عليه ومنزل الدريشه والله اني بخطبج والله اني اباج ماعرفت شو اسوي ربيعتي نزلت له الجامه وقالت له الحرمه معرسه وعندها ولد حسيت شوي وبيصيح خخخ وافتكينا منه وطبعا لا معرسه ولا شي هلكنا من الضحك

----------


## المغتربة

هههههههههههههههههه حلوه سوالفكم

----------


## الذوق الكويتي

يا حلو المواقف و سوالفكم بنات


انا اغرب خطبة مرت علي ... واحد يخطبني وانا قاعدة بالسيارة  :Smile:  
وهو من الدريشة 
بس 
كنت حامل وبالشهر التاسع 


هههههههههههههههه <<<< خخخخخخ ماشافني وانا واقفة بره السيارة اشكبر كرشتي

----------


## ام نوض

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

تجنن تجنن

اتخيلج تحفه

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## @غيوره@

حلوه سوالفكم

----------


## *عواش*

هرجسيه ههههههه والله اني ولا فهمت كلمه

----------


## MAHA21

هههههههههههه
مره واحد خطبني 

الاخ يراقبني كل ما اطلع من الدوام ويلاحقني بسيارته المهم بعدين ما طولها وهي قصيرة مره كنت بالدوام ويات نسيبته اللي هي اخت حرمته تخطبني له 


عموما آخر شي اكتشفناه شايب وقد ابوي ههههههههههههههه

----------


## صغيرونة البيت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## rozee

loooooooooooooooool

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا يمكن 4 خطاطيب يوني و الاخير شيخهم كلهم.
بس فيه واحد منهم انا رفضته و خذ وحدة من معارفنا ، و ماخذ بطاقة البنك عنها وكلهم عايشين في بيت واحد، الله فكني منه و لله الحمد.

----------


## غلا غلا

والله سوالفكم طررررررررررر ....


انا يوم انخطبت من اولها الحمدلله كل مشى الحمدلله ...

بس المواقف كلها استوتلي عقب العرس ومرات وانا حامل .. ومرات حتى عقب ما ربيت ... لوووووول
جنه العرس حلاني ^_*


مره يوم كنت توني عروس ما كملت شهرين واحد شافني ويا اهل ريلي كنا في الفستيفال ... والله اني كنت عاديه ويمكن اقل من عاديه ... لان كنا طالعين مال بسرعه بسرعه ... تم يتطالع يتطالع ...

زين مادش في الاوادم حليله كان غااوي ... وكان يتحسب ام ريلي هي امي ... راحلها وقاللها خالتي ممكن اقولج شي .. ام ريلي مب واايد عووده بس انصدمت منه وقالتله خير ؟؟؟

قاللها انا بغيت بنتج وناوي اخطبها الصراحه دشت خاطري ... تمت مبطله حلجها جان تقوله هاي مو بنتي ... ها مرت ولدي واذا هي داشه خاطرك لهاي الدرجه روووح واتفاهم ويا ريلها ....

احنا كنا واقفين شوي بعيد عنها وميتين من الضحك ... حليلها مارامت تيود عمرها من الضحك ...


ومره كنت ويا ربيعتي بناخذ هدايا حق رياييلنا وانا كنت حامل تقريبا كنت في 7 ورايحين باريس غاليري اللي في البستان ... وواحد تم يلحقنا وما فجنا ... كرشتي كانت صغيره وماتبين ... ويوم امشي عادي موووووووووول ما تبين ...

تم يحرسنا حليله ... ويوم رديتنا وشفته بعد يتطالع ... جان امشي مشيه الحوامل وغصب الا ابين كرشتي ... حليله تحطم والله استوى شكله يغمض ... لووووووووووول ...

وركبنا السياره واحنا ميتين من الضحك عليه ... 

ووايد سوالف هاللي اذكره الحين ... والسموحه عالاطاله ^_*

----------


## فرحة جفن

> والله سوالفكم طررررررررررر ....
> 
> 
> انا يوم انخطبت من اولها الحمدلله كل مشى الحمدلله ...
> 
> بس المواقف كلها استوتلي عقب العرس ومرات وانا حامل .. ومرات حتى عقب ما ربيت ... لوووووول
> جنه العرس حلاني ^_*
> 
> 
> ...






هيه والله صدقج..الظاهر العرس يحلي الوحدة.. أنا وايد صارت لي مواقف بعد ما عرست..
أذكر مرة كنت في عرس وحدة من أهلي وكانوا عيالي يالسين في طاولة بعيد عني.. وطبعا الحبيبة كاشخة.. رايحة ورادة في الصالة.. ومالاحظت أي شئ غريب .. وبعدها مريت شوي صوب اليهال أطمن عليهم وكانت اختي يالسة مع ربيعتها في الطاولة اللي جنبها..فشافتني البنت وتمت تسولف مع اختي (وهي ما تعرف إني اختها).. قالت والله هالبنت دشت خاطنا وأمي واااايد عاجبتنها.. من أول العرس وهي تطالعها وتفكر تخطبها لأخوي.. ما تعرفين هذه بنت منو؟ جان تضحك اختي وقالت هذه اختي... وشفتي هالصغارية اللي يت عندهم وشالتهم ؟هذيل عيالها خخخخخ

----------


## غلا غلا

> هيه والله صدقج..الظاهر العرس يحلي الوحدة.. أنا وايد صارت لي مواقف بعد ما عرست..
> أذكر مرة كنت في عرس وحدة من أهلي وكانوا عيالي يالسين في طاولة بعيد عني.. وطبعا الحبيبة كاشخة.. رايحة ورادة في الصالة.. ومالاحظت أي شئ غريب .. وبعدها مريت شوي صوب اليهال أطمن عليهم وكانت اختي يالسة مع ربيعتها في الطاولة اللي جنبها..فشافتني البنت وتمت تسولف مع اختي (وهي ما تعرف إني اختها).. قالت والله هالبنت دشت خاطنا وأمي واااايد عاجبتنها.. من أول العرس وهي تطالعها وتفكر تخطبها لأخوي.. ما تعرفين هذه بنت منو؟ جان تضحك اختي وقالت هذه اختي... وشفتي هالصغارية اللي يت عندهم وشالتهم ؟هذيل عيالها خخخخخ




على هالطاري تدرين من فتره كان عرس ربيعتي .. وكنت كاشخه اخر كشخه ... ويوم رحت اسلم على اهلها ووحده منهم كانت تطالعني ... وانا اشوفها بس ما قلت شي ... اخر العرس زختني وقالتلي .. بقولج شي ... الصراحه انتي داشه خاطري وانا بخطبج حق ولدي ... وطلعت صورته بتراويني ...

وانا بعد اتطالعت الصوره ,,, عقب قتلها السموحه منج خالووه بس تراني معرسه وعندي ولد ... والله ماطاعت تصدقني لين يو خوات ربيعتي وخبروها ... وما صدقت افتكيت من وحده زختني وحده ثانيه ...

وحده من خوات ربيعتي تمت وياي قالت مافيني بعد ريلج يذبحنا بيقول انتو عازمينها ولا اتدورولها ريل لووووول ..... صدق انه العرس يحلي ... لوووول .. ^_^

----------


## سلامـه

أنا بخبركم عن سالفه أخت ربيعت بنت أختي (خخخخخ)
المهم خطبها واحد متدين و في الشوفه الشرعيه .. قالها على ما أظن بالفصحه : أرفعي كندورتج أبا اشوف ريلج ..... 
يحليلها أستحت وطلعت وما صار نصيب .
في الدين عادي مب حرام بس أحس فشله .. البنت في هاي اللحظه ما تقدر ترفع عيونها وين بتقدر ترفع كندورتها .... ولا شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟
أنا الحمدلله ما صار شي غريب أنخطبت وصار كل شي في أقل من أسبوع الحمدلله 
وأتزوجت وكل شي طبيعي و مستانسه وياه الله يخلينا لبعض ان شاء الله

----------


## Back 2 Home

> أنا بخبركم عن سالفه أخت ربيعت بنت أختي (خخخخخ)
> المهم خطبها واحد متدين و في الشوفه الشرعيه .. قالها على ما أظن بالفصحه : أرفعي كندورتج أبا اشوف ريلج ..... 
> يحليلها أستحت وطلعت وما صار نصيب .
> في الدين عادي مب حرام بس أحس فشله .. البنت في هاي اللحظه ما تقدر ترفع عيونها وين بتقدر ترفع كندورتها .... ولا شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟
> أنا الحمدلله ما صار شي غريب أنخطبت وصار كل شي في أقل من أسبوع الحمدلله 
> وأتزوجت وكل شي طبيعي و مستانسه وياه الله يخلينا لبعض ان شاء الله


 
*ترفع كندورتها؟؟*

----------


## عاشقة شقى

هههههههههه سوالفكم حلووه 

كملوا ^_~


وربي يوفقكم ويوفقنا إن شاء الله

----------


## برقع وردي

اول مره اعرف انه عادي يشوف ريلها فالخطبه لازم نتأكد من صحة هالمعلومه ولا مره سمعت ان الاسلام يبيح هالشي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## سَكُوِّنَ

هههههههههههههههههههه 
سوالفكم توموت ضحك كله كووم
واللي يبي يتروش كوووم 
هههههههههههه يا حليله على نيااته 

.,.

اناا اذكر مرره امي راايحه لعرس 
طبعا امي شكلهاا مررره صغير مو على عمرها 
جتها وحده 
وطلبت منها رقم اهلها 
كان تعطيهم رقم ابووي 
رجعت للبيت تقول لسالفه واحنا ميتين ضحك عليها 
ماشي سوق الخطاطيب وهي عندها عيال 
كبر خطيبها << مصدقه 
عاد هم ثاني يوم اتصلو على ابوي 
قالهم فايته

----------


## الريـم

سوااااااااااالفكم تضحك  :Big Grin: 
خصوصا سالفه الميلس والحرمه اللي تضرب عبدالله .. ههههههه

وسالفه العذوب .. حرمه ماشاء الله عليها ...

وووو سالفه الدكان .. "كارفور" ...

وسالفه راعي بوظبي والفوطه ..  :Big Grin: 

وسالفه البرقع .. خخخخخخخخخخ .. كشخه هااا ههههههه

وباقي السوااااالف ... هههههه مت من الضحك ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## سلامـه

> اول مره اعرف انه عادي يشوف ريلها فالخطبه لازم نتأكد من صحة هالمعلومه ولا مره سمعت ان الاسلام يبيح هالشي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


الله أنا روحي مب متأكده بس سمعت عادي .. سويت بحث في قوقل والنتيجه :-
حدود النظر إلى المخطوبة:
ذهب الجمهور من العلماء إلى أن الرجل ينظر إلى الوجه والكفين لا غير.

ويستدلون بالنظر إلى الوجه على الجمال أو الدمامة،وإلى الكفين على خصوبة البدن أو عدمها.وقال داود:ينظر 

إلى جميع البدن .

وقال الأوزاعي:ينظر إلى مواضع اللحم.

والأحاديث ام تعين مواضع النظر،بل أطلقت لينظر إلى ما يحصل له المقصود بالنظر إليه.والدليل على ذلك ما 

رواه عبد الرزاق وسعيد بن منصور:أن عمر خطب إلى علي ابنته أم كلثوم،فذكر له صغرها،فقال:أبعث بها 

إليك،فإن رضيت فهي امرأتك،فأرسل إليها ،فكشف عن ساقها،فقالت:لولا أنك أمير المؤمنين لصككت عينك.

فإذا نظر ولم تعجبه فليسكت ولا يقل شيئا حتى لا تتأذىبما يذكر عنها،ولعل الذي لا يعجبه منها قد يعجب 

غيره.(1)

وسئل العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله عن حدود رؤية المخطوبة،فأجاب بقوله:"فإذا كشفت له 

وجهها ويديها ورأسها فلا بأس .

وقال بعض أهل العلم:يكفي الوجه والكفان.(2)

والصحيح أنه لا بأس أن يرى منها ما يظهر غالبا مثل الوجه،والرقبة،واليد،والقدم،ونحوهما،أماأن ينظر إلى 

مالا يظهر غالبا،فهذا لا يجوز. و(غالبا) مربوطة بعرف السلف الصالح،لا بعرف كل أحد،لأننا لو جعلناها 

بعرف كل أحد لضاعت المسألة واختلف الناس اختلافا عظيما.لكن المقصود ما يظهر غالبا،وينظر إليه 

المحارم.(3)

قال الشافعي رحمه الله:إذا أراد أنيتزوج المرأة فليس له أن ينظر إليها حاسرة،وينظر إلى وجهها وكفيها وهي 

متغطية بإذنها وبغير إذنها،قال تعالى : (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها )

قال:الوجه والكفان.
وأجاز أيو حنيفة النظر إلى القدمين مع الوجه والكفين.(1)

ومن الروايات في مذهب الإمام مالك :ينظر إلى الوجه والكفين فقط.

وعن الإمام أحمدـرحمه الله ـ روايات:1ـ ينظر إلى وجهها ويديها.

2ـ ينظر إلى ما يظهر غالبا كالرقبة والساقين ونحوهما.(2)

والرواية المعتمدة في كتب الحنابلة هي الثانية.

قال أبو الفرج المقدسي:ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم إلى وجهها فهو مجمع المحاسن.(3)

___________________________________________

(1) فقه السنة.
(2) مجلة البحوث الإسلامية.العدد 26 الشيخ ابن باز.
(3) الشرح الممتع. 
(4)الحاوي الكبير.(9/34)

----------


## حصووووه

انا وااايد خطبوووني و اغرب خطبه:- طبعا هي عاديه بس اول مره اتصير في بيتنا:-

الأولى:- كنت راجعه من كلية التقنيه و نازله من الباص اول ما نزلت دخلت البيت و سكرت الباب وراي كان تقريبا قرب المغرب، جان يدق جرس الباب امي راحت تفتحه جان اتشووووف واحد اسسسسسسسسسسسسود و متيييييييييييييين و قال لأمي ابي اخطب منكم ، جان امي اتقول واللي يبي يخطب يدق الباب جذي و يخطب من دون اهله جان يقول خلاص الاسبوع الياي اهلي بيرجعون من مصر و بتقدم رسمي مع امي و ابوي ، امي ردت قالت له انزين انته تبي وحده معينه قال هيه اللي نزلت توها من الباص،،،، يوم يت خبرتنا امي انا و خوااااتي ضحكنا ضحك شو هالخطبه و لحد الحين امي تذكر السالفه و كل فتره اتذكرني فيها،،،،،

----------


## بنت شربت

> أنا بخبركم عن سالفه أخت ربيعت بنت أختي (خخخخخ)
> المهم خطبها واحد متدين و في الشوفه الشرعيه .. قالها على ما أظن بالفصحه : أرفعي كندورتج أبا اشوف ريلج ..... 
> يحليلها أستحت وطلعت وما صار نصيب .
> في الدين عادي مب حرام بس أحس فشله .. البنت في هاي اللحظه ما تقدر ترفع عيونها وين بتقدر ترفع كندورتها .... ولا شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟
> أنا الحمدلله ما صار شي غريب أنخطبت وصار كل شي في أقل من أسبوع الحمدلله 
> وأتزوجت وكل شي طبيعي و مستانسه وياه الله يخلينا لبعض ان شاء الله


اوييييه اول مره اعرف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اخيييه فشله من خاطر والله

يلا نتريا المزييييد والمزيييد

----------


## the legend

انا انخطبت بعد زواجي مرتين....كانوا يشوفوني ويتصوروني بنت مو متزوجة...ومرة واحد كان يريد يخطبني من زوجي...لانه تصوره اخوي

----------


## MEAN-GIRL

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هدوء20

سواااااااااالفكم وااااااااايد حلوة

----------


## عزيزة نفس

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا قلبي ,, نقعت ضحك

----------


## خولة الشحي }~

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## Bent_VIP

up up up

----------


## ام شامه

> أنا بخبركم عن سالفه أخت ربيعت بنت أختي (خخخخخ)
> المهم خطبها واحد متدين و في الشوفه الشرعيه .. قالها على ما أظن بالفصحه : أرفعي كندورتج أبا اشوف ريلج ..... 
> يحليلها أستحت وطلعت وما صار نصيب .
> في الدين عادي مب حرام بس أحس فشله .. البنت في هاي اللحظه ما تقدر ترفع عيونها وين بتقدر ترفع كندورتها .... ولا شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟
> أنا الحمدلله ما صار شي غريب أنخطبت وصار كل شي في أقل من أسبوع الحمدلله 
> وأتزوجت وكل شي طبيعي و مستانسه وياه الله يخلينا لبعض ان شاء الله


هآ ؟؟؟؟  :EEK!: 

اذآ cــآدي cــيل اللـﮯ بيخطبـכּــﮯ بظہر جدآمـﮧ ببرمودآ ليش اٺسٺر

next

----------


## mayadah99

مب العريس الغريب...الغريب الوقت اللي اتقدملي فيه
ههههههه تخيلوا عقب ما ملجت بكم شهر وخلاص جريب 
العرس اتقدملي واحد من الاهل بس من بعيد شو ضحكت
انا وريلي واهلي,,,مادري وين كان هو واهله شكلم رقووود

----------


## صغيرونة البيت

خخخخخخخ

محد خطبني للحين 

بعدني بنووته لول

----------


## khaleejiya

للرفع يلا نبا مشاركااات  :Big Grin:

----------


## الجوري90

يالله واخيرا خلصت كل الصفحاااااات 

للرفع

----------


## اذكروا الله

للر فففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففع

----------


## om mohd

يلا بنات شدو الهمه وخبروني عن عريس الغفله

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

رررررررررررررفع وحلوه سوالفكم


مت ضحك

----------


## red_girl

لللرفععععععععع

----------


## البنوووتة

up
up
up

----------


## ميروووه

بصراحه سوالفكن اتضحك قريت الموضوع من اوله مارمت انش لين كملته .. بالنسبه لي مره كنت ف مزرعتنا ف سويحان ويالسه امشي ف المزرعه عمري هاك اليوم 14 سنه ما وعيت الا بسياره ادش المزرعه فجاه وما عرفت وين اشرد لاني وايد استحي يوم شفت ريال امحول من السياره عقبها بيومين سمعت ابويه ايخبر حياة امايه انه الريال خطبني (مالت عليه كبر ابويه ما استحى ) .. ومره كنا رادين ويا الدريول من العين نبى بوظبي وكانت ف السايره ويايه حياة امايه ويدتيه وختيه لي اصغر عني وكنت جاني 17 سنه وف الدرب اتعطلت السياره وماطاعت تشتغل وكنا ف عز القيظ وقف ريال وقال ليدوه اركبوا بوصلكم تمن يدوه وامايه يتشاورن منيه مستحيات يركبن ويا الريال ومنيه شافن وقفتنا ف الشارع جدام العرب فظحه فقالن بنركب وياه وما بنخبر ابويه انه ريال غريب موصلنا .. المهم اني لاحظ ت على على الريال انه على طول الدرب ايطالعني ف المنظره ويوم وصلنا طلب رقمنا لا يدوه ولا حياة امايه كانن ييسرن من ابويه ايعطن رقمهن لريال فعطنه رقم البيت ورقم البيت ف الغالب محد ايرد عليه المهم نسينا السالفه ولا يابن طاري لبويه لان ابويه عصبي لدرجه مب طبيعيه وما يتفاهم وهالحركات هاي عنده مرفوضه يعني لو خسنا ف الشارع ولا انا نركب ف سيارة ريال غريب .. المهم عقب فتره اتصل الريال وعلى حظنا ابويه شل التلفون وقاله بالسالفه ايعرفه عن عمره ( والله لو شفتنا هاييج الساعه ونحن وقوف نتريا عقاب ابويه ) والحبيب ياي ايخطب متفيج قاله ابويه ما عندي بنات وشو سوابنا ابويه عسب عريس الغفله ...
وانخطبت مرتين عقب العرس مره سالوا خت ريلي عني قالت بعطيكم ررقم ريلها وتفاهموا وياه لوووووووووول 

ومره من حرمة اخوه ريلي عرب تخبروها عني منو بنته وعن اخلاقي فـــــديتني انحب لكني هذربان هعهعه 

اتخبرني ربيعتيه عن اربيعتها ياعت وسارت الميلس تبا تاكل من الفواله الي امحطوطه ف الميلس وهي لابسه بجامه 
والبنيه ماخذه راحتها ودش من باب الميلس ( لي خاري ) ربيع اخوها وشافها وهي بالبجامه واقفه تاكل بهتت لا رامت تربع ولا رامت تشرد لين دقيقه .. وما مرن كم يوم الا وهو يايب هله وخطبها وهاكم امعرسين وعندها لعيال ماشاء الله ..


ميروووه

----------


## سحر الغموض

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

حلوة السوااالف وتظحك

للحين ماشي ظحكني كثر سالفه الدكان واااااااههههههههه طررر طرررر طرر من الخااطر


،، 

اللي معرسات / الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم باقي حيااتكم
واللي ما عرسن // الله يرزقكن بالزوج الصالح ياارب

،،

واسمحولي انا رصيدي فالخطاطيب << zero ، بعدني صغيرونه ع هالسوالف

----------


## شووواقي

ذكرتيني بسالفه ياني واحد طبعا بعدني في الثانويه جان عمري 15 وجان يحبني بجنون مجنون ليلى المهم انا رفضت من غير نقاش لانه هب متعلم طول وراعي مشاكل ويوم ان مامبينا علاقه ولاشي جان يي يترياني حدال الثانويه وياويل ويله الي يرمسني يضارب وياه اههههههههههههها ياويلي بس قلتله لويهه لو تكون اخر ريال بالعالم مااباك ويوم يوني هله رفضتهم وخلاص وانهينا السالفه وعقبها يا الصيف وسافرت ورديت البلاد سمعت انه في متشفى الامراض العقليه زكل يوم يزقر بسمي بصراحه قلي عورني عليه وحسيت بذنب بس يوم فكرت قلت هب ذنبي انا رفضته لاغير

----------


## خفيفة الظل

ههههههه

----------


## ***دهن العود***

ههههههه
حبيت سوالفكم من خاطري
و هالصامولي أأقصد الصومالية
شو المطلوب؟
نضحكـــــــــ!! نصييييح!! نسكت!!!! كيف شو السالفة ؟؟

----------


## Back 2 Home

up up up

----------


## Versace.Femme

ههههههههههههههههههه
والله اني من الصبح بس قاعدة اقرى سوالفكن 
قريت الموضوع كللللللللللله 
كل سالفة احلى عن الثانية 

up
up
up

^^

----------


## نـونـوه

هههههه سوالفكم اضحك ...

انا بقوولكم ساالفتي ههههه الله يسلمكم من كم شهر في اجازة الصيف كنت ساايره الكويت وانعزمنا على عرس
فسرنا انا وامي وخالتي واختي ... المهم عقب ما خلص العرس ظهرنا من القااعه وكنت متغشيه فهم ما عندهم هالسوالف انهم يتغشوون وجيه وصلنا صوب السياره انا وامي نتريا خالتي تظهر وانا يلست على الرصيف بين سياارتين وعقيت الغشووه ... في وااحد واربيعه اعتقد كاانوا يدوورون وكاانوا مراقبين اول ما ظهرنا من القاعه لين وصلنا السياره وقف عدالنا وسلم ههههه وانا ما كنت متغشيه وردينا السلام نتحرى ضايع ولا يدور حد وقاال انا ابا القرب منكم وانا علامات التعجب فويهي ؟؟؟؟!!! يت خاالتي وامي قالتله انزين وبعدين قاال انا قصدي شريف وابه بنتكم امي قاالتله اي بنت نزل من السياره وانا ميته خوووف فتح الباب الي ورااه ويااب ورد وحطه احذالي وقاال هاااي مت مت مت خلاااص ماا فيني هههههههههههه عقب رح عند امي وقاال ها رقمي وانا ابااها بالحلااال ههههههه
فالسيااره امي قاالت شوو راايج قتلها لا ما ابه شوو شوو هالحكاات ههههههههههه عقب فرت الرقم واتم يلحقنا عقب مل وسااار ههههههه

----------


## المكياج عشقي

*

خخخ حلو هالموضوع مسلي 


بخبركم بقصه مادري هالريال كيف تجرأ يسوي معاي هالحركه 



كنت سايره بيت خالي
وفي الزحمه 
لفيت طشه يمين وشافني واحد

انا مانتبهت
مع انه سيارتي كان فيها مخفي ( هو عليه )


المهم 

سرت قبلها ادور ماسكارا من لانكوم

فنزلت من سيارتي

ماشوف غير هذا اللي يناديني


لبسته ودشيت ادور الماسكرا

دش وراي

هو بدوي بدوي

الله ياخذه حتى من الضيجه اشتريت الماسكرا اللي ماحبها خخخخ خسرني فلوس وطلعت بسرعه ع سيارتي

عاد هنيه يبدأ الاكشن 


لحقني ورايه ويقولي يالشيخه يالشيخه ارجوج وقفي بكلمج شوي


وانا من الخوف بغيت اندبغ على ويهي
وسيارتي كانت فورويل

فتحت الباب وقحمت على السيت


ماشوف الا هذا اللي يسحب الباب عني خخخخ

انا اسحب وهو يسحب 

مادري هذا زواج ولا تحرش واعتداء خخخ

تصدقوا بغيت اطلع الخيزران من تحت السيت بس من الخوف ماعرفت اتصرف

المهم 

وهو يسحب الباب يقولي دخيلج وين بيتكم بطلبج من اهلج والمهر اللي تبيه بيوصلج ( هو شاب مب ريال كبير )


وانا اقوله اذا ماتحركت الحين باتصل بالشرطه واتخيلوا لاصق بالباب

اتوقع سبيته ومادري كيف سحبت الباب عنه وضربت وييل في ويهه

وسرت اركض لامي ويدتي اقولهم بسالفته خخخخ يدتي تقول عاد ياماشي خطاطييب يا يسحبوج من الشارع 

قمت هالريال وااايد اشوفه 

ومره شفته فواحد من المولات

وتنافضت 

هذا يلاحقني ويراقبني ولا شو السالفه 

وبعدين قلت لا يكون جني خخخخ وصدقت الفكره حتى ريولي ماشلني وخايفه من هذا اللي يلاحقني من سكه لسكه 

وكانت عندي زوجة خالي

قلت لها هذا هو النذل فقالت خليه عليه


عطته شغله واغسلت شراعه 


ومن يومها 


اختفى " الجني " خخخخخ 


شوشو*

----------


## mariam2020

> *
> 
> خخخ حلو هالموضوع مسلي 
> 
> 
> بخبركم بقصه مادري هالريال كيف تجرأ يسوي معاي هالحركه 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




خخخخخخ ،حسبي الله على ابليسه ،

----------


## زوجة عبودي

ههههههههههههههه قصص غريبه



عيل انا سرت روضة ولد اخويه وكانت اول واخر مره... من اللي صارلي

كنت هاك اليوم مريضه وغبت عن المدرسه وسرت العياده 

وشوي تتصل امي تقولي مري على حمود ييبيه من الروضه ..

وجان يوصلني الدريول عند الروضه والا اجوف استيشن حذال سيارتنا..

نزلت من السياره وانا حاسه فيه حد يلاحقني دشيت الاداره ودخلت فلفات يمين يسار واجوف الريال ورايه

صدق كنت خاااايفه شووه يبا مني المشكله شكله بعد يخوف لني كان يمشي سريع هههههه

قلت خلني ادش غرفة السكرتيره عسب تييبلي حمودي ولد اخويه وجان يختفي الشبح

حمدت ربي الف مره ويابو ولد اخويه وظهرت من عند السكرتيره وبيدي ولد اخويه 

والا اشووفه جبالي آآآآآآآآآآآآآه بغيت انجن ...!!

ماقدرت اقوله شي من الخوووف .. ظهرت للساحه الا واسمعه يزقرني مااعبرته موول 

والا ولد اخويه يقولي عمووه شفيج الريال يزقرج ولفيت صوبه جان يقول

ممكن اشوي ويمشي بسرررعه مشيته خوفتني .... قمت رفعت عباتي واركض صوب البوابه

هههههههه المشكله خليت ولد اخويه سرت للدريول قتله سير خذ حمود

وانا صعدت السياره واجوف الريال يرمس الدريول وهالمفتري (الدريول) يوصفله فالبيوت آآآه

وياني الدريول يضحك يقول هذا نفرات يريد شادي مال انتي ههههههههه

والله يابنات مايه المغرب الا ويدق باب بيتنه حرمتين وريال وبنيه صغيرونه

الحرمتين خواته الكبار والبينيه الصغيرونه بنته فالروضه ويا ولد اخويه

يعني اريال مطلق حرمته وطيار ما شاء الله عليه 

يايين يخطبوني بس ابوي ماوافق لنه مطلق حرمته ... بس صدق شي يخوف يوم حد يلحقج

----------


## شقوصهـ

هرجيسه حبوبه انتي من وين
شو سوشي بعد ههههههههههه حسستيني انج يايه تهريب ههههههههههههه اسوولف

----------


## •٠ НάмŠ ٠•

ههههههههههههه حلوة الفكرة 
اسمع قصص البنات اضحححححك قصتي اتهون و الله 
تقدملي عريس و بعدي 16 سنة و هو28 سنة 
يبا يربيني 
ههههه و مُصر علي بطريقة فضيعة و يقول اسمي بعد هههههه 
و يا مرة وحدة و يبا كل شي يتم في هذا اليوم من 
دون موافقتي حتى ... ^___^ 

و سبحان الله بعد كمن سنة ربي ربطني بواحد من 
عمري و مناسبني .. اللهم لك الحمد ....

----------


## دينا مسلمة

والله عندى اكثر من قصه منها ماحدث معى ومنها ماحدث مع معارف

البدايه اقول لكم قصه معى
كان حدث ارتباط مبدئي مع عريس وطبعا اخبرت صديقاتى ولكن الغريب ان واحده منهن رد فعلها كان غريب جدا
حسيت انها اتصدمت ولم تفرح و باركت ببرود شديد
المهم انا تعجبت لكن مر الموضوع
بعد ايام قليله انفك الارتباط - ممكن اقص لكم قصة هذا الارتباط فيما بعد - المهم فى مكالمة اخرى مع صديقتى هذه اخبرتها اننا فككنا الارتباط 
تصوروا ماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فرحت جدا وشعرت بصوتها تغير الى صوت واحده طااااااااايره من الفرح
يا الله ما القصه
والمفاجأه انها تقلى انت لازلتى صغيره - هى كانت اكبر منى فى السن بقليل - فتعجبت لان عمرى كان وقتها حوالى 21 سنه قلتلها كيف صغيره لاطبعا 
قالتلى ان كان على العريس هو موجود
تعجبت اكثر واكثر
قلتلها من 
قالت اخى ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
انا انصدمت
انا طبعا كنت ازورها واعرف والدتها وتحبنى جدا ويمكن مرات اخوها شافنى
لكن اللى يصدم انه اصغر منى بشهور
انا طبعا وقتها فهمت لماذا انصدمت لما اتخطبت ولماذا فرحت لما فكينا الخطبه 

لكن انا من صدمتى والمفاجأه قلبت الموضوع هزار وهي طبعا ما فتحت الموضوع مره اخرى لكى لانخسر بعض

وسبحان الله كل شيئ نصيب

----------


## اذكروا الله

للرفعععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## ***دهن العود***

up
up
up

----------


## الدبه

يؤ يؤ يؤ 
خخخخخخخخخخخخ خلصن الصفحات ..

للرفع

----------


## mrs.ad

حلوه سوالفكن ^__^ ...~

----------


## uae_aa

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## روحS

بصراااااااااااااااااااااحة رووووووووووووعه حياااتكم قصدي المواااقف الي صارت لكم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ولا النرجسية بصراااحة فنتكة هههههههههههههههه ما رمت أيود عمري من الضحك وحتى و أنا اسوووق شو هااااااااااااا موتوووني من الضحك

----------


## راعية المرسدس

الصراحه انصدمت يوم بن خالي خطبني لنه نحن رابين ويابعض ومافكرت انه يفكر مجرد تفكير يرتبط في وحده مثل اخته


رفضته طبعا لنه مثلا اخواني وورم كم شهر ورد مثل قبل طبيعي 


وفديت بو حمدان لاحرمني منه ..^^

----------


## دلوعة 2007

سوالفكم تهلك ضحك هههههههه

----------


## banota-uae

للرفع

----------


## بنت شربت

اب اب اب

----------


## رعيله

انااا اغرب خطبة استوتلي يوم كنا في لندن واحد يا عند الوالده وعرف عن نفسه وقال يبا رقم ابوية عسب يخطب لوووول اللي اختشوا ماتوا

----------


## مريووومه

اغرب خطيب تقدم لي 
مسكين ما تشرط شافني و شفته وانا رفضته مارتحت له 
حلف و رجع خطب اختي شكله يبي يحرجني و اختي ماوافقت عليه

و الثاني من اهل ابوي 
اتشرط ماباها تشتغل و لاتدرس و لا تسوق
و ترجع سيارتها لابوها و تسحب الليسن
و تفنش
سجن بوغريب من زواج 

و الثالث ثابت ريلي الحالي مسكور الحيل مني ههههههههه

----------


## رعيله

موووقف صارلي صدق فضيييحة يوناا بنااات خالتيه و من زمااان مب شايفتنهن وانا كنت لابسه قصير لبس البيت ويالسة في حجرة ختية ومارمت اظهر وابدل جان اعفد من بلكونة ختيه لبلكونتي عسب ابدل تخيللللللللوا اول ما فتحت اليلكونة وفتحت الستارة الا هن فويهي ويهي احمرررررررر و اخضرررر و اصفررررر هن دخلن يصلن في غرفتية جان اقولهن انا يايه ابدل وصدري وكراعيني ظاهراااات وعقب اسبوع خطبني لولد خالتية ووصفووو جسمي وصفففف وعقب فترة انا ناشة من الرقاد وبعد لابسة قصير مااا اتوووب نشيت سيييدة سرت الصالة بكشتيه ادور امااية الا واشووفه هوو ولد خاالتية فويهيييي واشرد تخيلوووااا يلحقني يقولي تعالي فلانة ام الكراعين قفلت باب الحجرة وهو يزااقر ويههههههه لووووووووححح

----------


## لك القرار

حلوه المواقف ابا اكمل بس ما شئ وقت انا في نفس الوقت اللي يا يخطبني ريلي خطبني اخوه ربيع اخويه ووحده من قرايبنا شافتني في مركز .............. ويا خواتي وسالت خواتي انتن كلكن معرسات خواتي ردوا هيه بس هاي الصغيره لوووووووول انا جان تقول انزين عطيني رقم امج وبعد يومين اتصلوا في امي يبون يخطبوني وبسلامته ريلي الحبيب من سمع من بنت خالته انهم بيخطبوني ركض وياب اهله قبلهم لووووووووووول 

واول واحد من اللي يا خطبني شرطه اني اتنقب لانه خواته يتنقبون يعني مب عشان ادين لا لاني لازم استوي شرات خواته 
وثاني واحد فري وخواته وهله كلهم يوم يسافرون لازم بدون شيله ولا عباه انا صح ذيج الايام ما كنت متحجبه بس ما كنت افصخ الشيله من على راسي ناس اجناس الصراحه

----------


## bnooota

> هههههههههههههههه والله تذكّرت واحد كل ما أبى أقهر ريلي أقول سالفته !
> هو يستوي ولد ربيعتي . . كنا معزومين أنا وربيعتي وباقي ربعي عند حرمة . .
> ونحن طالعين . . كان ولد ربيعتي ياي يشلها ، قال لها : لوووووووو تبى اللي
> تبى . . بعطيها ، بس اخطبيها لي . . وأشر عليّه . . قالت له : هيه عادي أفا 
> عليك . . بس عاد تصرف عليها هيه وولدها ! انصدم جان يكفخ الرصيف !
> .
> .
> وواحد كان ياي يتقدم لي . . بس أهلي ما وصفوا لي شكله ! ويوم الشوفة 
> أول ما دخلت عند باب الميلس . . يت عيني عليه شويّ . . بس من الصدمة 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه وحلييييلج
جان سويتي رجييم قااسي لها المتييين

انا اغرب خطبة كانت من وااحد يبا يتزوج خلال شهرين لأنه بيسافر و يبا حرمته وياه عشاان ما يطييح في الحرام في الخارج
و يتم 4 سنوات ما يرد إلا بعد ما يخلص (يعني موتي ما تجوفين أهلج)
و ناوي يعيش بيت أهله بعد ما يرجع
يعني حاط قوانينه و يبانا نوافق و خلاص

وواحد داخل عليينا بالخرط
إلا بييب صندووق ذهب و صندووق قطع و صندووق بيزات (مهراجا دااش)


بس اللي صدق غرييب إن واااحد خطبني و رفضت
و بعد فترة اتقدم لي أخووه اللي أصغر و انا رفضت (لأني رفضت أخووه الاكبر حسييت فشلة أجووف اللي رافضته و ارمس معااه)
و عقبها رجع أخووهم الاصغر عنهم يخطبني و بعد رفضته
جاان يزعلوون خخخخخ

----------


## m14

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام سلامة..

*خلصت القصص
واتلله اني وايد اتونست 
وضحكت من خاطري

برجع لكن عقب يومين 
عشان اكمل قصص الاكشن

فوووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## ام سلامة..

*لللللللللللللللللرفع ^_^*

----------


## ام سلامة..

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## ام سلامة..

*اترياكن ,, لا تبطن عليه ^_^*

*فديتكن يا بنات منتداي .. أحبكن من خاطري ^_^*

----------


## قلب ذياب

انا اغرب عريس تقدم لي واحد كان بيعطيني ثلاثين الف حق العرس والملجه والحفله والحنا والزهبه وكل شي 

قلت يمكن ما يدري انه نحن في سنه 2008 ههههههه

----------


## LouisVuitton

انا سمعت هالسالفه (( وحده في المحكمة بتملج وحليلها جان يقول القاضي كم المهر.؟؟؟ جان ينط المعرس يقول قرآن وسجادة صلاة)) البنت انننننننننصدددمت يحليلها! قال القاضي مااااااايجوز لازم مهر! قاال عريس الغفله 1000 درهم!!!!!!!!!!! البنت شوي وبتصيح! استغفر الله المهر من حق العروس! وحتى راضيه اب 20000 ما تبا شي وايد!!!! أظني ردت وما ملجت!! شو هالغش

----------


## um el3ial

انا ماكنت ابا اتزوج يوم ياني اول واحد كان قاعد يعدل يلسته جان العقال يطيح قمت وقلتلهم ماباه اونه حصلت عذر والثاني يوم رمسني جدام اهلي قام يعق خيط وخيط وطاخ طيخ من كثر ماكان متحمس قام ينقع قلتلهم ماباه مايعرف يرمس
اما سي السيد الحالي قالي شو تعرفين عن دينج قلتله ولاشي يالله يالله اصلي وسرت وقلتلهم ماباه سألني اسأله سخيفه بدال ما يتودد لي هاليوم بس وين تبون امايا لبستني وقالتلي بتاخذينه يعني بتاخذينه والحمدلله سعيده في حياتي ولين اليوم يتذكر الاسأله اللي سألني ياهن ونضحك

----------


## pink angel

انا اغرب معرس ياني ابصراحة للحيناذكر الموقف اضحك

كنت ع ايامها صف ثاني ثنوي المهم كنت يالسة في الميلس اذاكر الا ودخل ابويمع عمي ومهم واحد شيبة مكرش فأنا سلمت ونزلت راسي وطلعت..

المهم عقب ربع ساعة يا ابوي وقال لأمي احنى بنطلع جي مشوار نشوف البيت اليديد وبنرجع

عقب ساعة يوم رجع ابوي الا اشوفه يرمس امي عن واحد يبا يتقدملي ... فسألته هذا ابو الولد اللي يبا يتقدم قالي لا هو اللي يبي يتقدم ههههههههههههههههههههه

والله انصعقت في مكاني ويلست اضحك شرات المينونة وابوي فهم قصدي من ضحكتي ويلس يضحك 


اونه واسمعوا خرط الشيبة بسكنها وبخليها تدرس في احسن الجامعات وبسفرها

ناقصة انا ههههههههههههه

----------


## كنه الشامسي

هههههههه .......... خطبني واحد غير عربي كانت صدمه بس كان يحبني سنتين تقريبا

----------


## همسةعطر

ههههههههههههههه الصراحة اغرب قصة كانت معاى 

عمتى اخت ابوى طلع براساها يوم تهد البيت وتروح تسكن جمب قبر ابوها اللى هو جدى ,,,,, هههه ( قمة القهر )

لحقت عليها عند باب المقبرة المهم ,,,,, وحنا تهاوش بالعيب والحرام 

مر علينا شاب ... يغازل ( خلص فاضين حنا ) 

واشولكم عمتى تقوله ... انت تغازلنا ما تدرى منو حنا ... حنا ربع فلان وساكنين بالمنطقة كذا 

الله يهديها عطته عنوان البيت ,,,,,, ههههههه تستعبط 

اول خميسعقب هادى المشكلة اتصلوا فينا معارفنا 

وقالوا ربع فلان بيوكم البيت ,,,, وجوم البيت المضحك انه ما عرف يوصفنى فقال لاهلى 

لقيتهم عند المقبرة انا ابى الطويلة فيهم ,,,, هههههههههههه ونعم الاوصاف 

بس 

اترفض لانه طلع محشش ,,,, تصدقون لو ما كان يحشش ما كان خطب بنت شافها بالمقبرة 

هههههههه

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Hno0odah

بصراحه انا ما مر علي اي خطيبه غريبه ولله الحمد 
بس اغلب سوالف الخطبه عندي ما تكتمل والسبب ان اهليه يجوفوني صغيره معني كنت امخلصه الثانويه بس بعدني كنت في نظرهم صغيره لوووووول 
لين ما يا ريلي وافقوا لسبب وهو ان الوالده جافت ان اغلب اربيعاتي عرسن واللي ملجة ف قالت خلاص بنزوجها معن ابدا ما خطر في بالي اني اعرس خلال هالفتره لوووول وكنت توني داشه 20 خخخخخ 

بس الخطبه الغريبه بالنسبه لي هي خطبة اختيه .. ياها واحد المهم خقااااااق على شو ما ادري .. المهم جافها في النظره الشرعيه وييلس يخربط على اختيه .. ويسالها ليش انت عندج سياره فورويل ليش ما اشتريتي صالون ؟؟؟<< هذا سؤال الحين 
ولا السؤال الثاني كم بيت انتوا عندكم ؟؟ ولا السؤال الثالث وين كنتوا ساكنين قبل ما اتون تسكنون في بيتكم هذا ؟؟
المهم سال واااايد اساله غبيه وفي النهايه قاللها انا ما ابغي وحده شرات تستحي ارمسي معايه ولا بتمين طول الوقت ساكته .. واختيه اتقول بغيت ارد عليه واطرده بس الحشمه لأهله هب له هو .. هو ظهر من اهنيه واختيه قالت انا ما ابغيه وسلام .. حتى اهله بعدهم ما ساروا خخخخخ

----------


## اثر منسي

وانا بعد بخبركم عن قصص خطبتي مرة كانو ناس ياين يخطبون اختي وانا كنت يالسة فالصالة ادرس خخخ <<شادة حيلها الأخت ..المهم لما ظهروو الخطاطيب شافتني الأخت العودة جان تسير طيران عند امي تقولها بنتج اباها لأخووي الثاني خخخ عبالهم جمعية خخخخخ ..المهم ماصار نصيب لا أنا ولا أختي لأنه اختي نفس الوقت تقدم لها واحد من الشيوخ وطبعا وافقت علييه وانا بحكم صغيرة رفضت والثاني حاليا فشغلي واحد كان ياي الشغل عدنا يراجع جان ثاني يوم يتصل يقول انتي فلانة قلتله هيييه قال ابا ايي اخطبج وعقب طلع الريال مايشووف بس كييف عرفني ماادري خخخخ المهم رفضت لأنه احنا بدوو وماناخذ عيم مع احترامي للجميع والثالث كان ياي من بوظبي فالشغل بعد جان اتيي وحدة من الموضفات قالت واحد عميد فالشرطة يباج قال هاذيج الي ماتحط ميكب خخخ فديتني انا الوحيدة فالدوام ماحط ميكب خخخخ وبعد ماصار نصيب طلع عنده حرمة وهلي مستحيل يواافقوون ....وبس سلامتكم ^_^

----------


## العنابية

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووق

----------


## أم شماء

اللي معرسات / الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم باقي حيااتكم
واللي ما عرسن // الله يرزقكن بالزوج الصالح ياارب

----------


## قلبي أمي

غرب خطبة سمعتها إلي صارت حق اربيعتي
هي تشتغل .. و كان مديرها طالبنها و قال لها 
إنه يبى يتقدم لها .. و قال لها بعطيج 300 ألف و بسكنج في بيت بروحج و غيرها وغيرها 
وقال لها آخر شي بس مابا عرس وخرابيط 
اربيعتي انصدمت قالت يعني حشى ما استحى مخطط ع كيفه و شو يب يوما يبي 
طبعاً اربيعتي ارفضت ..
أول شي متزوج و عنده عيال اشكبرهم و ثاني شي كبير واااااايد يمكن فرق بينهم 20 سنه أو أكثر
و ثالث شي و هم شي يلست تقول أسلوووب ما شي .. أنا مب بنت شوارع قاعد يقولي بعطيج مبلغ كذا و بسوي كذا 
أنا الحمدلله شايفه خير ... بس هي ردت عليه على طوول قلت له أكيييد لأ و مستحيل ولا تحطي هالشي في بالك

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*أنا الريال رمسني و هو يداوم ويايه
أول شي خبرني إنه عمره 28 و هو شيبه و عمره 39.. بس الظاهر قال هاي بتشرد لو عرفت عمري الأصلي
لأني 22 سنة
المهم.. من مصادري الخاصه عرفت إنه معرس + عنده ولدين

يوم واجهته قالي عيالي صغار و عرف إنج بترفضين
المهم.. انا رفضت لانه من بدايتها جذب..! 
و من فترة أسبوعين تقريبا
ربيعتي ف نفس العيادة تخبرني

تقولي اقول منى تعرفين منو اللي يانا؟
قلتلها خير منو؟ 
قالتلي ولد فلان
قلتله و خير يا طير

قالتلي تعرفين كم عمره؟
قلتلها احيد قال صغارية
قالتلي عمره 15 سنة 
جان اقولها ما استحى ع شيبته بعده يجذب..!*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*هيه و واحد ثاني
كان يباني أواعده عسب ياخذني
صرنا ف زمن كل شي مجلوب.. هههههه
الله يعين بس*

----------


## أم الغناه

آه جتلتوني من الضحك هههههههههه 
 
واحلى شي زوجة عبودي ههههههههههههههه

يعني انتي في مدرسة وفي سكيورتي وكل شي شو بيسويبج الريال عشان تركضين هههههههههههههههههه تخيلت شكلج

----------


## znoOoOb

اخيرا خلص الموضوع 
مت من الضحك عليكم

----------


## اخت بوحميد

هخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## يا معرفني

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه مت من الضحك 
الله يسعدكم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب و اللي ما تزوجت ربي يرزقها بالزوج الصاااااااااااااااالح آآآمين

----------


## المغتربة

* واحد من اهلي

هو متزوج و يبغي يتزوج الثانية

المهم رمس الوالدة اونه والله لو وافقت البيت بإسمها و السيارة و دراستها ع حسابي


ممممم حسيت الموضوع غريب يعني ليش الاصرار 

ما ابغي رنج ولا ابغي قصر ابغي ريال زين بس خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

البيزات تروح و ترد بس الاخلاق عمرها ما تروح 




ف الدوام بعد واحد اتصل يسألني انا لساني انربط كله كنت اقول 

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ

عقبها قال فكري و ردي ؟


طبعا هو عود و عنده عيال و متزوج


طبعا رفضت ومن يومها كله ف مكتبي ما اروم اسير عند ربيعاتي ف القسم الثاني 

ما ادري ليش حظي جي كله متزوجين خخخخخخخ*

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

ههههههههههههههههه 


سوووالفكم حلوة والله ..

----------


## شوق حميد

up up up

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*هييييه تذكرت توني.. قبل عيد الأضحى كنت ف العيادة *مكان دوامي* 
و انا قبل كنت ف عيادة عقب نقلوني عيادة ثانية
بس كان شي نقص ف عدد الأطباء
فيابوا دكتور من عيادتي الجديمة

المهم هالدكتور هو من جنسية عربية و شيييييبة.. 
بس يعني دومه يوم يطوف أسلم عليه و جيه
و انا بطبيعتي فرفوشية دااايما 
و احب اسولف ويا الناس

المهم.. الصبح كنت مسلمه عليه.. 
و عقبها بكم من ساعة.. اتصل ع تحويلتي 
و قالي يا فلانة تعالي أبغيج شوي ف المكتب
قلتله السيستم فيه شي؟ قالي انتي بس تعالي 

تحريت شي عن السيستم.. فسرت عنده.. و دقيت الباب و تميت واقفه ع الباب
لانه هاليوم كان زحمة 
قلتله خير ان شاء الله دكتور
قالي دشي.. ابا ارمسج شوي 

هني مت من الزيغة
قلتله خير دكتور؟ 
قالي منى انتي متزوجة؟ قلتله لا.. قالي مرتبطة.. قلتله لا
و انا بطبيعتي ماحب حد يسال هالأسئلة 

قلتله ليش دكتور؟ قالي انتي بس جاوبي
عقب قالي كم عمرج.. قلتله 22 سنة
قالي *كتييييير صغييييرة*
من جيه قال بديت أفهم الموضوع

قلتله دكتور ليكون فيه مريض يبا يخطبني و قالك ترمسني.. و كنت اضحك
قالي لا لا.. لو خبرتج بتتحريني تخبلت
هني فهمت السالفة أكثر و أكثر..!! 
قلتله ليش شو السالفة؟

قالي الصراحة هيك "عجبتيني".. قالي هالكلمة بالحرف..!! 
يعني شو تتخيلون موقفي؟!! قالي انا عمري 55 *أكبر من أماية الله يحفظها* 
و انا قلتله دكتور احينه من صدقك و لا يالس تتمصخر عليه
قالي فكري ف الموضوع و ردي عليه خبر..!!! 

قلتله دكتور فلان.. تراني بنش من على هالكرسي 
و بظهر برع الغرفة و بسوي عمري ما سمعت و لا شي من هالكلام
عقب قالي انتي فكري و ردي عليه خبر
و انا طبعا لا رديت عليه و لا هم يحزنون


بس انصدمت..!! و تعرفون شو المشكلة.. انه تم يقولي انتي حلوة و فرفوشية و جيه عايبتني
فانا يوم عقب ارمس ربيعتي
تقولي منى يزيغ.. يعني الله يعلم هو ف شو كان يفكر يوم يشوفني..!!
تعرفون عاد اللي شرات هاييل.. يبا ياخذ وحدة كبر حفيدته يمكن.. يكون عقلهم مب نظيف..!! 

و يمكن ع الشهر الياي يردوني هاييج العيادة.. احس الموقف خايس.. هههه*

----------


## Fanatek

اغرب معرس مر علي او خطيب .. كان واحد سوداني امه تبي تخطبني لانه عيبتها ريولي لانهم متاااان هخخخخخخ
قالت لها امي نحن ما نزوج غير ناس شراتنا اماراتيين .. عا هي زعلت السودانيه و قاليت انتو رافضين ولدي لان لونه اسود هخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## كشخة عرب

هههههه ربي يحفظكن 

انا مرة كنت سايرة عرس وشي وحدة من الحريم ونحن ظاهرين من القاعة تمت اتشاتم واتفاتن وياي انا فاجة عيني اقولة هاي بلاها جي شسالفه >> وحدة داشة عغفلة ,

جان اتقولي انتي على شو شايفة نفسج ليش جي خقاقة بنت منو تكونين والله صج ماتستحين وانا من الصدمة ماعرف شو ارد عليها قلت يمكن مخرفة ..>>> اعقل منها ماشي 

المهم عقب اسبوع دقت على ابوي مادري من وين وصلتلة وقالتلة نبي اني بيتكم ونخطب بنتكم حق ولدي .
وقالت من اني بتعرفونا يوم يو وشفتها اقولكم تميت اصيح واضحك 
ماتخيل اني اعيش معاهم ويوم رفضت قامت القيامة وعقب ياني واحد ويصير ولد اخت الام والحمدالله صار نصيب ونحن الحين مالجين وعرسي شهر 2

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

رفــــــــــــــ‘ ع

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

أنا في واحد أهبل ياي خطبني ...

أبوه قال لي لو ما وافقتي على ولدي بفهم أنج اتحبين واحد ثاني غير ولدي ...

ولده خديه صم بكم عم ...

وطبعاً رفضت من سمعت هالكلمة ...

من أولها اتحبين واحد ثاني عيل بعدين شو ؟؟؟؟

----------


## MїŝŠ Ļool

للرفع  :Big Grin:

----------


## حرم الياسي

من يومين وانا اقرا الموضوع بالتقسييط


والحين يا دوري


يقولكم مره كنت اشتغل تطوع وكانت معاايه وحده لبنااانيه وهاللبناانيه كانت لاصقه فيييييني وكل يوم تمدح في اخلاااقي ههه فدييتني

والا اشوف بعد كمن يوم من المدييح يت عندي تقولي 

بصراااحه انا كلمت اخوي عنج وهو الحين خاطره فيييييييييج .. هههههههههههههه انا من قالت هالكلاام نقعت من الظحك

قلتلها سوووووري يعني بس ماتوقع اهلي يرضووووووووون وانتي تعرفين ليش ههه قالت لي والله اللبنااني احسن من الموااطن ,, اللبنااني يقدر الحيااه الزوجيه واهم شي عنده حرمته ومستحيل يفرط فيها ومن هالكلااام ههههه جان اقوللها خليني افكر << ابا افتك منها هه

ورديت البيت وخبرت اهلي الساالفه ,, جان اختي العوده تقولي ,, ياغبيه واافقي عليه.. عيالج بيطلعووون بيييييض وشقر وحلوييييييين لوول بس طبعا سواااالف .. وردييت على البنيه انه اهلي ماوافقوا ..






وفي وااحد تقدملي ,, ويو بيتنا عشان النظره الشرعيه



يا هو واهله بيتنا 

واخواني من شاافوه في الميلس يو عندي ويقولون لي 

شوهاااااااااااا عفاااانا الله

شعره طوووووووووووووووووويل و لابس خااااااتم >> هههههههه شكلهم غاروا من جمااااله >> هم يقولون جي وانا من داااااخلي متشققه لوول حسيت انه الرياال ستاايل هههههههه امحق ستاايل


المهم من شفته




تخبلت هههههههه حسيت به وااحد من اليوييييييييله لوول >> ع اياام الميدااان وسواالف اليوييله 

,, لابس كندووره سوووده والشعر لين الجتف >> بس من المستحى ماشفت الخااتم لول

المهم يلست شوي يمكن دقيقه وطلعت اوني مستحيه



ثاني يوم امه اتصلت وقالت الولد يقوول ماشفتها عدل خلهم يطرشوولي صورتها لووووول >> ويييين يبااااااااا





ابوي قاله تبا تي البيت تشوفها مره ثاانيه حيااك الله ,, اما صور لاااا
طبعا انا عصبت وقلت خلاااااااص مااااااابااااه شو بعد ابا اشوفها مره ثااااااانيه .. هو يبااني عشان شكلي ولاا اخلااااقي 

بس عقب صليت استخااره وسمحتلهم ايووون مره ثاانيه ههههههههههههه اونه سمحتلهم >> الا هي ميته تبا تشوف اليويييل لول

ويا مره ثاااااااانيه ودق سوااااااالف وانا انمدجت معاااااه وتميينا سوالف هههههههه وعقب عرسنا ويبنا احلى بنوته .. والحين بعده متاخر ويا ربعه كالعاده  :Frown: 

لوول هاي هي الحياااااااااااه الزوجيه

راااااااااااااحت ايام الدلع وايام العزوووووووووبيه

----------


## حصة 12

up up

----------


## مالها مثيل

عيل انا يوم يا ايشوفني في النظره الشرعيه شافني وظهر عقب وقف عند باب الحوش قاال حق امايا
(عمتي ما شفتها عدل ممكن اشوفها مره ثانيه )......

الصراحه يوم اذكر السالفه اموووت من الضحك .....الصراحه سالفه غريبه عجيبه !!!

----------


## حرم الياسي

للرفع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## انسام الحنين

نقعتوني ضحك عليكم

الله يديم الفرح بينكم يارب

----------


## miss amal

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الصراحه مواقف تضحك

----------


## قلبي أمي

للرفع

----------


## دامع العين

nice
keep it up

----------


## حرم الياسي

للرفع

----------


## شيخةراك

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
اب اب اب

----------


## حرم الياسي

للرفع...

----------


## الام عائشة

هههههههههههههه 
والله ذكرتيني واحد طلب يدي وطلع من بيتنا وطلب يدي بنت جارنا شكله يحوط من بيت للبيت يدور عيديه او حق الله بس محد قربه

----------


## مجهولة المصير

ههههههههههههههههه


للرفع ^^

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

بعد 


زياده بغينا ههههههههههه

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

ههههههههه

والله سوالفكم حلوه

للرفع ^_^

----------


## قلبي من ألماس

هههههههههههههههههههههههه الصرااااحة ونستوووووني .. ريلي محد وادور شي يضيع وقتي ههههههههه 

امممم عااد انا اذا سولفت ما بخلص .. بس بخبركم كمن سالفة .. 

انا تقريبا ما صارت لي خطبة غريييبة .. لكن مرة كنا في عرس وحدة من هلي .. وشافتني وحدة تستوي لناس نعرفهم ... <<<< يعني مووووول ما يخصنا فيهم .. 

عاد سلمت علي .. وقالت لي .. (( سلمي عالحريم عقب .. اباج في سالفة .. انتي مرتبطة .. قلت لها هيه .. قالت لي .. الله يوفقج عيل .. يالله سلمي عالحريم )) <<< شو بتقول يعني هههههههههههههههه 

لكن اختي استوت لها سوالف ..

يونا ثنتين خوات يبون يخطبون لاخوهم وهم من طرف ربيعة اختي .. المهم ماشالله عليهم حبوبات وسوالف .. لكن الله راد وانفتحت سالفة السواقة .. وعرفوا ان امي وانا واختي كلنا نسوق .. وعقب ما روحوا .. 

ربيعة اختي نفس اليوم فليل اتصلت في اختي وقالت لها خلااص لا تتعنون وتسألون عن الريال ... اونه شووو .. ماباها تدرس .. ماباها تسووق .. ماباها تداااوم .. ومن اولها تعقيييد .. 

وواحد ثاني .. هااا ساااااالفته ساااالفة .. جارتنا قالت لنا .. ان في وحدة تعرفها تبا تخطب اختي .. على اساس ان جارتنا رشحتها .. المهم .. مرة اتصلت ام الولد عشان تتفق ويا امي على وقت وجي .. وسبحان الله كانوا برع البيت .. وطولوا ونسينا السالفة .. 

الا جارتنا من فترة تقول لامي .. تدرين ليش هااييل سكتوا .. طلع الولد متزوج روسية بالسر .. ولما اهله اكتشفوا امه طاحت مريضة .. فعشان يراضيها قال لها خطبيلي .. والحرمة اللي تعرف جارتنا .. خلت اخوها يسأل عن الريال .. واكتشف كل ها .. وتمت تستمح من جارتنا انها حطتها في هالموقف البايخ .. 

لكن اغرررررب خطبة عرفتها .. 

واااحد تم يتصل لامي .. هو من السعودية .. ويطرش مسجات حب وخرابيط .. اخر شي .. اخوي اتصل على تلفونه .. وقاله خييييييييييير .. قال والله انا ابا اخطب البنت .. ونحن فالسعودية تقريبا نخطب بهاي الطريقة .. وانا قصدي شريف وغيره .. اخوي قاله .. تعرف منوه انا .. تراني ولدها .. وريلها للحين ما يعرف السالفة .. واحسن لك انه ما يعرف ههههههه .. وتم يقول انا اسف ومب قصدي .. وتم يعيد مأساته في السعودية انه ما يقدر يتعرف ولا قادر يحصل حرمة هههههههههههههههههههه 

واذا تذكرررت اي ساااااالفة سييييييييدة بخبركم ...

----------


## ورود الثلج

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...

----------


## ورود الثلج

> اغرب معرس مر علي او خطيب .. كان واحد سوداني امه تبي تخطبني لانه عيبتها ريولي لانهم متاااان هخخخخخخ
> قالت لها امي نحن ما نزوج غير ناس شراتنا اماراتيين .. عا هي زعلت السودانيه و قاليت انتو رافضين ولدي لان لونه اسود هخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة

----------


## MiSs_DesigN

اخيرا يادوري هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اغرب خطبه صارت لي انا 

ان امي كانت في عرس حد من معارفنا وام خطيبي القبلي حذالها وكل شوي تسال عني وتقولها مانخطبت فلانه ونحن بعدنا نبغيها لولدنا ومن هالرمسه 

وشي حرمه حذال امي جان تقولها منو فلانه امي قالت لها بنتي جان تقول حق امي انا ادور عروس لولدي ومن كلامهم بنتج حلوه واخلاقها اوكي امي قالت لها الحمد الله 

جان تقولي حق امي بنتج متينه شراتج ههههههههه امس انصعقت امي مب متينه بس تعرفون ام عيال وحرمه عوده مليانه يعني 

امي سكتت جان تقولها لا مب متينه عاديه 

عقب قالت لامي عطيني رقمج بتصل فيج عشان ني نخطبها امي عطتها رقم 

وبعد يومين اتصلت جي علي الساعه ١١ الصبح جان تقول حق امي نحن بني اليوم بنشوف العروس انا ويهي اعتفس كيف اليوم وانا مب مزهبه عمري ولا شي 

امي قالت لها شو رايكم بعد يومين احسن جان تقول لا نحن مسافرين ومانروم لازم اليوم 

امي قالت لها من تردون من السفر جان تزعل ههههههه وبعد ماتصلو ههههههههههههه

----------


## الملح والزاد

انا مووول ما حد ياني ..ولا حد خطبني لا من بعيد ولا من قريب.....وعقب كم يوم بدخل 29 

الحمد لله على كل حال...

يا حظكم ما شالله...الله يوقفكم...مع اني اقرا مواقفكم واتضايق واستحي يوم ربيعاتي يسألوني (انتي مول محد ياج)
عافانا الله محد يطري ..على كل هالاعراس اللي احضرها بس سبحان الله الخيره في ما اختاره الله..

يلا كملو لا توقفون ...عادي الضيجه بتروح من كثر ما اضحك على مواقفكم...خخخخخخخخ

----------


## MiSs_DesigN

حبوبه 

دوم حطي في بالج اللي يصبر دوم يلاقي خير القوم

----------


## رعيله

> انا مووول ما حد ياني ..ولا حد خطبني لا من بعيد ولا من قريب.....وعقب كم يوم بدخل 29 
> 
> الحمد لله على كل حال...
> 
> يا حظكم ما شالله...الله يوقفكم...مع اني اقرا مواقفكم واتضايق واستحي يوم ربيعاتي يسألوني (انتي مول محد ياج)
> عافانا الله محد يطري ..على كل هالاعراس اللي احضرها بس سبحان الله الخيره في ما اختاره الله..
> 
> يلا كملو لا توقفون ...عادي الضيجه بتروح من كثر ما اضحك على مواقفكم...خخخخخخخخ



يااااااااارب ان ايي حد يخطبج ااجلا غير عااجل وتاخذين ولد الحلال اللي يستاهلج وترزقين الذرية الصالحة امين يارب العالمين 
يارب ارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## الملح والزاد

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب.....الحياه تمضي والعمر يروح ....ونبغي نجرب الحياه الزوجيه والعيال ...

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

> واااحد تم يتصل لامي .. هو من السعودية .. ويطرش مسجات حب وخرابيط .. اخر شي .. اخوي اتصل على تلفونه .. وقاله خييييييييييير .. قال والله انا ابا اخطب البنت .. ونحن فالسعودية تقريبا نخطب بهاي الطريقة .. وانا قصدي شريف وغيره .. اخوي قاله .. تعرف منوه انا .. تراني ولدها .. وريلها للحين ما يعرف السالفة .. واحسن لك انه ما يعرف ههههههه .. وتم يقول انا اسف ومب قصدي .. وتم يعيد مأساته في السعودية انه ما يقدر يتعرف ولا قادر يحصل حرمة هههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> واذا تذكرررت اي ساااااالفة سييييييييدة بخبركم ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههااي

استوت لامي سالفه قريبه منها .. شوهالمخبل

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

> اغرب معرس مر علي او خطيب .. كان واحد سوداني امه تبي تخطبني لانه عيبتها ريولي لانهم متاااان هخخخخخخ
> قالت لها امي نحن ما نزوج غير ناس شراتنا اماراتيين .. عا هي زعلت السودانيه و قاليت انتو رافضين ولدي لان لونه اسود هخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


لووووووووووووووووووول عجيبه سالفتج

----------


## cherry1

للرفع

----------


## رعيله

للرفعععع

----------


## رعيله

بخبركم سااالفة العراقي الهرم دكتووور اسنان ما كنت ارتاحله يعني نظراته وصخه بس اقول اتوهم وجاان يقولي بخطبلج اخوية يدرس برع واللي تبينه بنعطيج اياه وانا بتكفل بكل شي انا ظحكت على اساس سوالف مب متوقعة انه صدق وعقب جان يقولي انا غيرت رايي اريدج لي مب لخوية وكلم اماايه جد اماية تظحك تتحراه يسولف وكل ما اروحله نفس الموضوع بعطيج وبسويلج ومهرج وهو يسوي اسناني كنت حاطه تقويم جان يمط شفايفيه اللي تحت ويقوولي فدييت شفايفج تخيلوووووا الحقيررر وعصبت علييه (جان يطلع ويهه الثاني )وكان السيلك في ثميه ما اقدر انش لازم يثبته في التقويم واللله انه السبال ضغط على ضرسي رجعه على ورا بييييده بدون بنج لثتيه ازرقت وظهر دم صرخت شليت العياده من الصياح قالي تتحرين التقويم دلع ولعبة تحملوووووووا من العراقيين تفكيرهم وصخ وقلبهم جااااسي

----------


## علوه

هههههههههههه انا اذكر مرة بالسوق في محل العبايات اتضارب مع الهندي الله يخسه مخرب العبايه وكان عندنا عرس ولد خالي ولا لبستها وكنت محتشره واقوله جيه جيه جيه وفيه وحده كانت تخزني وتقول خذي هاي العبايه احلى ومدري شو وانا املي الهندي رقم الموبايل بالفاتورة والا هي حفظته ...شوفوا كيف الحرييييم واليوم الثاني متصله ولكن للوالده لاني ما عطيت الهندي رقمي مليته رقمها ما فيني على حشرتهم هالهنووود ههههههههههههه وقفطت يوم عرفت انها امي وقالت لها انا الي بمحل العبايات وابي اخطبج لاخوي هع هع هع طبعا ما صار نصيب 
بس كان هاه اغرب شي

----------


## أمـ عمران

والله مواااقفكم حلوه 

الله يوفقكم 

ويرزق اللي مب متزوجه الزوج الصالح ياااااااااااارب

----------


## *كـراميل*

موضوع ما يطوف هههههههههه  :Smile:  قريته كله 
 :Smile:  الله يوفق الكل

----------


## رعيله

للرفففففففععععع

----------


## Miss_Baby

بعد ما خلصت الثنوية انا و اختي العودة كنا سايرين عرس اخو ربيعتها و جان 4 حريم عيايز يلسون حذالنا و الاحظ وحدة فيهم يالسه تنغز انا اول شي قلت انا اتهيا ... ولا يوم تسالني انتي بنت منو ؟ وين ساكنه ؟ جان انغز اختي و هي رمست و جان تقولها يمكن ابا اخطبها و الله يوم قالت جي ويهي استوى طماط ما رمت ارفع راسي و اكل لانهم كانو يايبين الاكل و كنت ميتة من اليوع


الخطيب الثاني هو ربيع ريل اختي و اختي يالسه تتمدح فيه و قالتلي شو رايج قلتلها اوكي مرت على السالفة 4او 3 اسابيع و انا متحرقصة ابا اعرف شو السالفة جان اخبر اختي و اقولها ابا اعرف موقعي في الاعراب جان تقولي خلاص جان اقولها ليش و قالتلي .. اخت الريال دقت على و خبرتها و قالت نحن بني بيتكم و بنشوف بنتكم و بنسير بيتين ثانين و بنطالع من الاحلا ... طبعا اول ما قالت جي اختي قالت خلاص و انا غيرت راي هاي من اولها جي ( حشة بضاعة للبيع )

بس الحمد لله هاي من اولها جي ينعاف تاليها

بس ان شا الله يشرف سعيد الحظ و المنقذ و يارب ارزق كل العزابية و العزابيات قولو اميييييييييييييين ^ _____________^

----------


## خواطر الانثى

> انا مووول ما حد ياني ..ولا حد خطبني لا من بعيد ولا من قريب.....وعقب كم يوم بدخل 29 
> 
> الحمد لله على كل حال...
> 
> يا حظكم ما شالله...الله يوقفكم...مع اني اقرا مواقفكم واتضايق واستحي يوم ربيعاتي يسألوني (انتي مول محد ياج)
> عافانا الله محد يطري ..على كل هالاعراس اللي احضرها بس سبحان الله الخيره في ما اختاره الله..
> 
> يلا كملو لا توقفون ...عادي الضيجه بتروح من كثر ما اضحك على مواقفكم...خخخخخخخخ




عسى ربي يفرحج يا رب بالزوج الصالح القريب العاجل يااااااااااااااااارب وربي يرزقج الــزوج الصالح الغني بدينه وماله وأخلاقه اللي يفرح قلبج

----------


## نسيم الخريف

أنآ أغرب خطبة صارت لي أنه واحد كان مشارك في المنتدى قالي أباج ع سنة الله ورسوله وحآولت أغيره سالفة لإنه هب من الدولة

وخطبة ثاني ..كنت مطرشة للشيخ عسب يفسر لي رؤيا وجان يقولي بشارة لج تتزوجيين 

ويسألني تبيين أدور لج زوج صالح @@

غدى ويهي طماط من المستحى وعقب قلت له كفاية دعواتك يا الشيخ 


^^

----------


## زهرة السوسن

*هلا خليجية شو تسوين هنيييييييييييييييي ؟؟؟

انا بخبركم سالفتيه ؟؟؟*
انا كنت في الدوام وياني ريال يخلص معاملة حرمته وضمن المعاملة عرفت انه عندع حرمتين وبعد فترة تم بين فرتة وفترة يتصل يسلم او يسأل عن اشياء تخص حرمته في الشغل المهم بعد فترة ياني الدوام ودخل عليه وسلم وطلب قهوة وطلب شاي وعقب زعتر ......................................الخ فعدل القعدة وقال ممكن اتكلم معاج في موضوع خاص .... انا بققت عيوني قتله خاص قال نعم خاص .... يا بنت الحلال من شفتج افكر فيج ولا قدرت انساج مووول وانا شاورت حريمي وقلتلهم بعرس قالو الا تريده سوووه قتله خاف الله انته عندك حرميتن وبعد تريد تعرس قال نعم انا عندي حرمتين واروم اخذ الثالثه والرابعه بعد وعندي 12 ولد والحمدلله عندي القدرة المالية والبدنية اني اعرس والا انتي تريدينه انا حاضرة به .... قتله شو رايك تروح ادور الثالثة وبعد ما تخلص تخليني اخر شي الرابعه يعني قال انتي تطنزين قلته انا ولا يمكن اخذ واحد معرس تريدني اكمل الفريق سامحني يا ولد الناس انا ما اقدر ولا افكر في يوم اعيش مثل هاي الحياة .... خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## رعيله

عندي بعد سااالفة خطبة غريبة لوووول اصلن كلهن كانن غريباات ولااااااا وحدة تمت على خير الحمدلله الله المستعان
كناا في المانيا وكانوا سكون عدالنا عايلة من العين الله يذكرهم بالخير امهم دوومها عندنا وانا كنت حزتها محيرة لولد خالتيه المهم هاي الحرمة ولدها ياي من امريكا كان يدرس ودومه يتم يشل هو وامه تخيلوووا في المانيا وهم يشلون لوووول (الشلة الامارتية) يتنا امه ويااابت نص هلهم 60 حرمة والله تقوول حق خدامتنا هااذيلا ناس واايد زينييين وانا اتسبح ومابا اظهر وحدرت الغرفة ظهرتني وتقول حق الحريم شوفوهاا محلاااها وشعرية ماشاء الله طويل وااايد واماية ماتخليني اظهره والله وياهم حرمة يدته ماتستحي يت وانسدحت على القنفة ومدت كراعها وظهر صروالها البادلة لوول وتمت تطالعني من فوق لين تحت من شافتني تخيلووووا وراس اماية حسيت اني معلقة بين الارض والسما ومارو اتنصخ رحت الحمام وانتوا بكرامة ابا اير نصخ اريدهم يروحون عسب اخبر اماية ومن يووومها وانا كلة تيني دووره وراحت قالت حق ختية نباها لولدنا ختيه قالتلهم البنت محيرة لولد خالتها جان تقوول حق ختية هب هباااج الله ههههه عصبت ختية وزعلت الحرمة والولد قااام يشل كل ما اظهر ويا امااية ويقوول اااه ياقلبي جان اماية تقووولة هووونهاا وتهووون يابوية لوووووووووووول

----------


## رعيله

اوووووووه بعد سالفة تظحك في المااانيا واحد خااطب بنت عمه يتنا امه معصبه والله ولدنا فصخ خطبته ويا بنت عمه يوم شاف بنتكم لوووووووووووول انا شو يخصني لو يلبسني ذهب ماباااه

----------


## رعيله

بس دوووم اتذكر ان ماارلين مورووو كل حد كان يباها بس ماتت وحيدة ما عرست لووول كرمني الله عنها

----------


## دنيا الولهه

الرفع........................

----------


## قمر هيا

[QUOTE=aammss;8202649]اغرب عرسان تقدمولي ::



الاول :: واحد من العرسان اول يوم خطبني قال انا ياي من بوظبي تعبان ابا اتسبح عطوني فوطة

عجيب صراحة هذا؟؟؟
ضحكني هههههههههههه ماخذ راحته الحبيب

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

امممممم

اغرب خطبه مرت علي هي انه خطبني واحد اصغر عني بخمس سنين ههههههههه لا وشايفني بعد ومن عقبها انصدم هو توه متخرج من الثانويه وانا كملت سنه ونص من تخرجت من الجامعه والهو الحبيب ياي يخطب من طلع من المدرس حليله 

ووووو 

خطبني واحد من اهلي قال اباها بس خل تضعف اول هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ويهي احتررررررررررررررررررق الله يخسه فضحنيييييييييييي وعلي هايج الايام ما كنت نفجره بالعكس اوني مستانسه بعمري مليانه شوي مالت علي خخخخخ


ووووبث

----------


## moshaghba

انا قبل سنتين كنت اداوم فشركه و كنت سكرتيره يعني اللي داخل و اللي طالع يشوفني
المهم مره دخل عليه شيييييييييييييييييييييييبه و حسيت ان وايد يطالع بس شو اسوي كبر يدي
المهم اشوفه دخل مكتب المدير و المدير ماكان موجود و زقر المحاسب و تم يرمسه
عقب ماطلع من المكتب جان ايني المحاسب و يقولي اونه هالشيبه يباج
و يقول اونه بعطيها اللي تبا احين بيبلها الذهب و مادري 70 الف و بيت
والله اني نقعت من ضحك و المحاسب يضحك وياي,,,و طااااف 

وووووو
بعد سالفه ثانيه قبل عيد الاضحي باسبوع كنت سايره ليلة الحنا ربيعتي 
انا و اختي (توووم) و امي
المهم وحده كانت يالسه عند امي و طلبت رقمها
عقبه باسابيع اول مانشيت من الرقاد الا امي اتقول ان الحرمه اتصلت و قالت ان تبا اتيي تخطبنا (انا و اختي ) حق ولد اختها,,بس كانت قايله ان بنيي قبل محرم
عاااد انا كنت متاكده انها شيعيه لان اصلا ربيعتي شيعيه و بعد قالت قبل محرم فـ 10000% شيعيه
و وين المصخره سالت امي ان تباني انا و لا اختي جان اتقول ان الحرمه قايله ان بنخلي الولد روحه يختار
يعني اتخيلوا انا و اختي ندخل عليه و اونه هو يختار هاي ولا هاي ,, وين عايشين نحن
عاد نحن نفس الوقت قلنا لااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و تمينا انلح على امي سيري اسالي جان هم شيعه ولا لا
و امي اتصلتبها و قالتلها انتوا شيعه جان اتقول هيه جان اتقولها نحن سنه و مابنوافق على شيعه و لاتزعلين

----------


## رووح المشاعر

مره وحده كانت تبا تخطبني لولد عمتها ..
بس الريال فغيبوبه !!!! ؟؟


و خطبني واحد بس عسب يطلع له بيت شعبي !!!


خطبتني ربيعتي لاخو ريلها و قالتلي امه هنديه ..
و يوم قلت حق امي قالت قصورج يدت عيالج تكون هنديه << راي امي ..ولا فرق بين عربي و اعجمي الا بالتقوى عن يهبون فيني





الله المستعان بس ...

----------


## أغلى من عيوني

> انا مووول ما حد ياني ..ولا حد خطبني لا من بعيد ولا من قريب.....وعقب كم يوم بدخل 29 
> 
> الحمد لله على كل حال...
> 
> يا حظكم ما شالله...الله يوقفكم...مع اني اقرا مواقفكم واتضايق واستحي يوم ربيعاتي يسألوني (انتي مول محد ياج)
> عافانا الله محد يطري ..على كل هالاعراس اللي احضرها بس سبحان الله الخيره في ما اختاره الله..
> 
> يلا كملو لا توقفون ...عادي الضيجه بتروح من كثر ما اضحك على مواقفكم...خخخخخخخخ


الله يرزقج الزووج الصاالح الي يخااف علييج يااااااااااااااارب ويعووضج عن هالسنين

قوولي آآميين.. ولاا تتظاايقين ولا شي..كل شي نصيب..وكله خير من الله

الله يرزقج يااارب

----------


## أحلام علي

^^

هيهيهيهيهيي


ماروم اقول كل شي

^^

----------


## رعيله

uppppppppppp

----------


## ميمي 111

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حلوه المواقف أذكر خطبني واحد مليونييييييييييييييييييرمعروف بس شيبه خخخخخ أكيد ماوافقت طبعا ..والحمدلله ياني بوشوق فديته ومستانسه بحياتي وفبنتي الله يخليهم لي ..

----------


## رعيله

استغفر الهه استغفر الله استغفر الله

الله يجعلها سنة عبادة وطاعة يارب ويرزق كل بنت ولد الحلال اللي يسعدها ويقربها من ربها قولوا ااامييييين

اللي تبا تعرس تكثر من الاستغفار والصدقة بنية الزواج

----------


## مرحباني

امممممممممممم قرييت الموضووع لي ثالث ساعاااااااات وضحكت من الخاطر 


امممممممم بقوولكم سالفتي ياا مره واحد خطبني انزيين وظهرت عسب النظره الشرعيه 

وتمييت اطالع فييه وهو يطالعني ويسالني ويقوول جي وجي وجي 


الريال مااخذ راحته وقال بنسوي ريجيم انا وياهاا انا ضحكت ههههههههههههه لانه انا مربربه 

وهو بعد شرراتي تقريبااا انزيين وانا ع اعصاابي وتم يطالعني وجي وانا حطت عيني بعيينه الا يطلع لسانه 


اونه يسوويلي الحركه اننننننننننننه 


عقب قال ابووييه توكلناا لاني استحييت اقووم عقب ظهروو وانا تمييت بس صدق مت زيييييغ 


والله ماكتب نصييب لانه طلع معرس وكان مايبغي يخبر حرمته ههههههههههه 


وبخبركم عن خطبة اختي لانهاا عجييبه غريبه الصراحه تقدموو لهاا تخيلوو ف الفيير خطبه ف الفيير


هم من اهلنااا وكانوو سواليف وجي عقب قالوو نباا بنتكم ونحن وافقناا وسلموو ع اختي 


ويصيحوون امايه وام الولد وعقب اذن الفير ههههههههه والحيينه عرسوو ربي يوفقهم 



ام عن اختي الثاانيه ههههههههه اختي ظهرت نظره شرعيه قال حق امه ماشفتهاا عقب اختي قالت برايه 


وكانت هي يالسه ف الصاله وخلووه هو يدش علييها من غيير ماتعرف وعقب قالهاا ليش ماتبييني اشووفج 



وتمت خطوبتهم وعرسووووو هههههههههههههههههه




والله يكتب لنا العزابياات بالازواج الصالحيين يارب 


 :Smile:

----------


## رعيله

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااا مرحباااني سالفة لسااانه وانننه عجيييبة فاااتج هالمعرس وااايد fun

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الحمد لله ما صار لي موقف

----------


## قلبي أمي

للرفع ^^

----------


## طاف عمري

> هههههه سوالف والله 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اغرب خطبة لي < اوهاا زمن والله 
> 
> مرة الله يسلمكم امي مهاوشتني تباني انظف الميلس صبح كان ولا عندنا بشكارات ولا شي 
> 
> زين وكنت معصبة واتحرطم كل يوم كل يوم انظف شوو
> ...


 موتيني من الضحك الصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة ربي يخليلج بو محمد الظاهر استسلم للضرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه

----------


## رعيله

upupupupup

----------


## دلع العيم

اب اب اب 

نتريا مواضييييييع اكثثثثثثثر

----------


## رعيله

خلصن السوووالف نبا خراريف

----------


## Miss Nescafe

> اغرب عرسان تقدمولي ::
> 
> 
> 
> الاول :: واحد من العرسان اول يوم خطبني قال انا ياي من بوظبي تعبان ابا اتسبح عطوني فوطة
> 
> الثاني :: سأل كم تبون سعر غرفة النوم (( في احد يسأل عن سعرها ))
> 
> 
> وما عرست وكل واحد ياني اخس عن الثاني


غمضني الاول .. احس وايد نظيف
أما الثاني .. صريح وما عنده واحد ثنين أحس متأثر بالمسلسلات

----------


## عفيير

> هههههههه .......... خطبني واحد غير عربي كانت صدمه بس كان يحبني سنتين تقريبا


كنت حاظره مؤتمر..وفي البريك ..ما اشوف إلا واحد باكستاني يقولي بالانجليزي( لو سمحتي ممكن اسألج سؤال)
جلتله تفضل..جال مخطوبه..جلتله لا وانا مستغربه جان يقول (I like you and I want to marry you)إنتي عيبتيني وانا ابغي اتزوج..طبعا انا بطلت حجلي..وجلتله اسمحلي مافهمت..ورد رجع يعيد نفس الكلمه..وانا اطالع الشباب وكلهم مواطنين..وفي خاطري اجول الفزعه ياعرب..شوفوا هذا شو يالس يقول..طبعا..عطيته محاظره وحاولت افهمه بس ماشي فايده..ولليوم يتصل يحاول يقنعني إني اوافق عليه..مستقوي الأخ لانه عنده الجنسيه الأمريكيه..يقولي تزوجيني وبنعيش في امريكا..
وين يبى..فديت الأمارات انا

----------


## لعيون حبيبي

هههههههه 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أنانية

للرفع

----------


## عضوةUAE

(خطبة معكوسة)
انا اغرب خطبة كنت احضر دورة من الدورات ..يتني بنية وسولفت معاي مال ربع ساعة وعقب اختفت وعقبها بيومين يتني وقالتني انها تباني بسالفة(للعلم انا منقبة)فيتني وقالتني انا واااااااايد ارتحت لج واحسج انسانه محترمة وقعدت تسألني عن فكرة الزواج قلتلها رايي عقب جان تصدمني وقالت انا يايبتلج عريس!!!!صدمتني وهي اصلا ماتعرفني ولاشافتني وعقب قلتلها انتي كيف عرفتيني وكيف حكمتي علي بهالسرعة وعقب قالت تعالي بنسير الحمام عسب اشوفج..يعني بالعقل ياناس الناس تشوف الشخص اول ولاتخطب اول؟؟؟
المهم سرت معاها الحمام (وسايرتها)وراويتها شكلي وتقووووول اني عيبتها وتعرفون المديح والمجاملات(حرام انا حلوةـ ـ ـ خخخ شايفة عمري) وعقب تمت تقنعني بالزواج والصدمة الكبرى الاوهي قالت لي انها تشتغل مع الخطابات فمحل ولما قالت لي جي حاولت من خلال كلامي اخذها يمين ويسار لين ما هربت من السالفة والله ماعرفت شقى اطلع من الموضوع وعقب روحت عنها..وطول ما انا سايرة مستغربة..وخلصت السالفة..

----------


## أميرة بوظبي

اغرب خطبة مريت عليها ...

كنت في ثانوية عامة ... وماكنت اعرف شو السالفة ...

اتصلت ربيعت امي ... قالت لها انا وحرمة اليوم المغرب بنمر عليج ...

وبما اني ثانوية عامة ... البيت كله كان طواري عشاني لووووول ... والكل يعرف اني ثانوية عاااامة ...

قالت لها امي حياكم الله ... يوووم يووو ... جان تقولها انا ولدي يداوم عن ريلج ... ويبى يناسبكم ...

امي من الصدمة قالت لها بس انا بنتي مالجة ... امي كانت تطري اختي اللي اكبر عني ...

قالت لها لا .. اللي السنة ثانوية ... امي انحرجت وقالت لها ان شاء الله خير ... بس انتي شايفة بنتي ...

قالت لها لا ... بس هووو من كثر مايحب ريلج يبى يناسبه لووول ..

وتمت تزن على امي تبى تشوفني ... قالت لها امي بنتي عندها ثانوية وما ابى الهيها بشي غير عن امتحاناتها لوووووول ... قالت عيل هي بتخلص يوم 24/6 ... 25 نحن بنييكم هههههههه ... ماعندهم وون توووو ... لانه الريال مستعيل عالعرس ...

وهي طالعه اونه توصي امي عسب اشد حيلي واييب نسبه لانه ولدها يبى وحده متفوقة ويايبه نسبة عاليه هههههه ..

وتمت فترة ادق على امي ... ليه ما امي قالت لها بنتي ما تبى تعرس احينا لووووووول ...

----------


## أنانية

up up up up

----------


## اسعد اللحظات

هههههههههههههههه
والله سوالفكم تضحك

----------


## رحمه الكون

بخبركم عن اطرف خطاطيب يو لي 
أول واحد يوم كنت صف ثاني ثنوي هذاك اليوم كانت ملجة أختي و كنا مسوين حفله صغيره بالبيت فأول ما وصلو أهل المعرس جان تقول أمي لي و لخواتي سلمو ع العرب عسب يعرفون منو خوات العروس لانه يوم خطبت اختي محد طلع لهم غير أختي العروس , المهم اول ما دخلت و سلمت عليهم خان تقول ام المعرس خلو الرياييل يصبرون لا يسلمون المال نبي ناخذ هاي بعد لين و لدنا الثاني و أنا يحليلني ميته من المستحي لا و الشي الغريب اللي صار انها كانت ملجه اختي أكبر وحده فينا و انا أخر العنقود و من بينا ثلالث بنات 
بس أنا ما هنت على امي قالت لهم البنت صغيره ع الزواج يوم بتخلص مدرسه بعطيها لكم .... 

و ثاني خطيب تحفه : شو اللي صار كانت اتيني مسجات من رقم غريب و انا ما احب ارد ع رقم غريب فطنشت السالفه و تمت المسجات توصلني كل اسبوعيين نقريبا لمده شهرين و كلها مسجات اعتذار فستغربت قلت يمكن حد من بنات الجامعه وانا زعلانه منها و انا ناسيه فقلت خل اطرش مسج و اتاكد 
طرشت : السموحه منو معاي 
صاحب الرقم : أنا فلان 
فجيت حقلي أنا
طرشت : السموحه تراك مغلط بالرقم 
صاحب الرقم : ما يسوي اللي صار انا ياي اعتذر ليش تبغي تتبرى من صداقنا و انا نسيت اللي صار من بينا
طرشت : يا الطيب انت تدق الرقم غلط 
جان بتصل ورديت عليه عسب يصدق انه غلطان 
صاحب الرقم : الوووو
أنا : هلا 
صاحب الرقم : أنا اسف اسمحيلي 
أنا : مسموح 
و بعدها بسبوع طرش مسج 
صاحب الرقم : يا الغاليه أنا بقول لج اللي بخاطري أنا بصراحه اعجبت بأسلوبج بالكلام و ارتحت لج و انا ابي القرب منكم 
طرشت انا : يا الطيب انا مخطوبه وأنت الله يوفقك و يسهلك لك 
صاحب الرقم : عادي يا الغاليه اطلقي منه و أنا بي اخطبخ من اهلج !!!! شو الدنيا فوضه مني و الدرب عافان الله

----------


## cat-cut

اغرب خطبه صارتلي من فتره الله يسلمكم كنت ظاهره من البيت بحدود الساعه 12 ف الليل كنت ضايقه وملانه قلت احوط شوي بالسياره 


وجان اسير جبل حفيت احب الاماكن المرتفعه يوم اكون ضايقه وقعدت حوالي ساعتين ونشيت بروح وانا ف السياره قعدت ادور ع فوني مالقيته ويوم رديت ع المكان الي كنت قاعده فيه لقيت واحد قابض فوني وقلتله اخوي فوني ماطاع يعطيني اياه انا ماهمني الفون بس صوريه وصور اهليه ف الفون وخفت صراحه جان اعصب وصفعته كف وخذت الفون وسرت عنه وتم يلاحقني لين ماوصلت البيت وانا طاف ماهمني وعقبها بسبوعين ياه هو واهله يخطبوني<<<<<< هع هع وايد واثق من عمره 

وماشي وماصار نصيب 

وهاي سالفتي

----------


## بنت العقيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه واي واي مت من الضحك 


UP 
UP 
UP

----------


## lollypop.84

احم

دوري الحينه ...

انا اشتغل ادارية في مؤسسة توظيف ...

يعني اللي يبا يقدم على وظيفة ايي عندي ...

المهم ياني واحد شيييييييييييييييييبة
لحيته لسره ....
وبعصاته ....

يايب اوراااق حفيدته اظن

المهم انا ما فهمت ع رمسته مولية انا اقول شرق هو يقول غرب

عطيته رقم المكتب وقلت له خل البنت تتصل عليه وكتبت اسمي عالورقة 

يسالني بنت منو وين ساكنه كم عمرج متزوجة والا لا

وانا ع نياتي اجاوبة شوي شوي على سااس انه شيييييييييييييييييييييبة وحليله


المهم عقبها بيومين ...

اتصلت لي البنت نفسها.. فقلت لها تعاليلي المكتب علشان اعطيج العقود وكل شي


قالت لي ::: 

لا نحن بني بيتج نخطبج حق يدي ؟؟؟


وااااااااابوي بغيت انجلط خخخخ

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

> احم
> 
> دوري الحينه ...
> 
> انا اشتغل ادارية في مؤسسة توظيف ...
> 
> يعني اللي يبا يقدم على وظيفة ايي عندي ...
> 
> المهم ياني واحد شيييييييييييييييييبة
> ...


*ههههههههههه اويه ويهي عورني الصراحة..!!*

----------


## aashiqa

خطبني واحد يوم كنت سنة اخيرة في الجامعة
يشتغل ويا اخوي موظف عنده واخوي المدير
المهم طلع انه في وسواس غريب اي شي يمسه يغسل ايده بالماي والصابون وحتى اذا يسلم عليه اي حد نفس السالفة
ويتسبح في اليوم 9 الى 10 مرات
رفضته طبعا حتى اهلي رفضوه

بس لشكلة بعد زواجي بسنة ريلي صار فيه وسواس اكثر من الي خطبني
ههههههههه

----------


## شيطونــه

اغرب خطيب لين الحين ،، واحد شايفني في اجتماع ،، 
و من وقتها ماهدني في حالي ،، هو وحليله مايقول شي ولا يسوي الاشيا الي يسونها الشباب ،، 
الصراحه كان محترم ،، بس كان يلحقني من بقعه لين بقعه بكل هدوووء ،، 

و عقب اتقدم لي فالمستشفى خخخخخ عند يدتي ،،
بس رديته لظروف خاصه فيني ،، 

الغريب اني لين الحين اشوفه من فتره لفتره ،، غريب والله ،،

----------


## ميـــاسة

ههههههههههههههههه كشخه السوالف ايام الخطوبه
وموااااقف لا تحصى هههههههههههههه

----------


## روح الفانيليا

ههههههههههههههه و انا يوم كنت باول ثانوي كان بيخطبني واحد مال بوظبي بسسسسسسس هو عيمي و شيييييييييييييييييعي بعد 
طبعا هو كان مالج و عقب فتره طلق حرمته و هي اسمها عايشة
و انا اسمي عايشة 
حضرته قايل جدام عمي يالله عواشي راحت و عواشي الثانية بالطريج ( قصده انا ) هههههههههههههههههههههه مالت عليه 
و عمي عصصصصصصصب ساعتها لاني كنت صغيره و لانهم شيعه رفضوهم

----------


## روح الفانيليا

ههههههههههههههههههههه

والله انج تحفه عاشووه 


ع الفكرة انا داشة من نكج نيهاهاها 


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

ضحكتني قصص البنات وخاصة الصومالية !!!!!!!! 

ثانكس يا عسولات . . 

zozo

----------


## m14

هههههههه 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## المقر

اب

اب

اب

----------


## alia15

حلوة قصصكم... أنا باجر بخبركم عن عرسان الغفلة اللي تقدموا لي و الله إنكم بتمون تضحكون لين ما تقولون بس  :Smile:

----------


## صعبه المنالي

والله معاريس يضحكون... ضحكتوني وايد

انا صج موقفي ماانساه طيب غصب الريال ياخذني هههه لزقه 

الله يسلمكن كنا فمبزره طلعه عائليه وخطف واحد وشافني واقفه الاعب اليهال عند الالعاب تم ساير وراد انا خفت من شفته جي سرت خبرت اخويه وسار اخويه رمسه .. قاله اذا البنت من هلك انا اباها على سنه الله ورسوله اخويه قاله بدليك البيت وتعال قاله لا الحين اباها بييب اهلي الحين من البيت قاله شوفيك انت صاحي والا شارب شي والريال يبوس ايد اخويه هههههههههههه اونه الله يخليك خلني اييب اهلي الحين فمبزره تخيلوا ههههههه

وسبحان الله هالريال صارت لي صدف وياه اكثر عن مره وفي كذا مكان ومن اشوفه اموت من الخوف مااعرف ليش خخخخخخخ

----------


## m14

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ورد جـوري

بقولكم عن اغرب خطبة صارت لي 
كنت اداوم في مكان.. ومسؤولي كان ريال مواطن.. هو صغير فالعمر شاب يعني لكنه مطوع و لحيه وجي 
ملتزم وايد لدرجه انه يوم ابا اسلمه اوراق يقولي حطيها عالطاوله او عطيها الفراش ما يرضى ياخذ شي من ايد اي وحده حتى فالمطاعم جي لوووول
في مرة امه توفت و يوم رجع الدوام عزيته ومادري شكله تاثر وايد من كلامي لووول لانه تم يتشكالي وجي انا على نياتي عزيته
اشوف عقبها بكمن يوم.. بدا التغيير يحصل اسلوبه تحسن ومرات يقولي هاتي الوراق معنه هاي شغلة الاوفس بوي!! ومرات يطرشلي ريوق او يمر على مكتبي ... عقب في مرة قالي برمسج في موضوع..
وقالي ابا اتزوجج.. انا انصدمت بس قلتله لا لانه معرس و يبا يعدد
وشكله اتوقع اني بوافق لكني قلتله سوري مابا 
عموما تم يزن عالموضوع هذا لين ما طلعت من الدوام بس المشكلة عندهم رقمي فالدوام وبين فترة وفترة يتصلي لي اونه عندهم شواغر لووول

ومرة انخطبت من واحد لبناني يداوم قريب من دائرتنا وهو كان المديؤ العام.. مرة وقفني فالشارع وانا طالعه من الدوام وقالي ابا رقمج وابا اخطبج انا قلتله نعم ماقدر .. قالي ليش لاني مب مواطن.. انا ما عرفت شقوله 
بس رده كان بايخ مثله للحين مقهورة منه...
قالي اذا انتي رافضه عشان الجواز تراني بييبه موضوعه سهل لانكم تجنسون اي مخلوق شو ما كانت جنسيته
صدق قهرني خقاق 

مرة من زماااااان خطبتني حرمه كانو جيرانا قبل وهاييج الايام كنت فالثانويه كنت تختوخه قالت لي انا عادي ولدي بيزوجج بس عقب الزواج اذا فكر يلعب عليج ولا يتزوج عليج لا تلومينه.. حطمتني هههههه بس شافتي من زمان عقب ما ضعفت واحلويت وانصعقت قالت لي لو ادري انج بتضعفين جان زوجتج وليدي .. صدق ناس يرفعون الضغط 

وباقي الخطوبات تراها محرجه ههههه انا بكتفي بهييل عن الفضايح هيهيههيهي

----------


## alia15

now my turn  :Smile: 

طبعاً أول و أغرب واحد بغى يتزوجني هندي و عمره مطوف ال30 و مو متزوج و يوم قابلني تم يفكر بالزواج << يا سلام من قلة البنات في بلادك .. و طبعا قلت له أنا آسفة .. و أبوي ما بيرضى يزوجني لواحد مب مواطن... شوفوا رده أونه الحب ما يعترف بهذا كله... قلت له خلني أفكر << خخخخ طافت سنة و أنا أفكر *

و الثاني يكفي تعرفون أنه لبناني و حشرني بسالفة الزواج و قال إذا ما تبغين نتزوج عادي نصير أصحاب بدون زواج..

و الثالث بروحه سالفة بعدين برجع و بكتبها...  :Smile: *

----------


## أسمحلي اشوفك

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا يووم كنت في الثانويه العامه كنت كارهه ابلة الدين كانت حاطه دبوها بدوبي مااعرف ليش خخخخخخخخخ

المهم مره كانت يالسه تسمع البنات ف يووم يا دوري قالت أنا بخطب أسمحلي أشوفك حق ولدي هههههههههههههههه وكل بنات الصف ضحكوا >< وربيعاتي كل مايشوفوني يقولون لي عمتج ابلة الدين وأنا يحليلي شوي وبصيح .....نااقصه أنا كفايه أنها كانت مكرهتني في المدرسة 



والموقف الثاانيه

يووم دشيت الجامعة تعرفت على وحده المهم مره كنا يالسين في كلاس الانجليزي وكنا مخلصين ف كانت تسولف وياربعها وعقب يت عندي وقالت أنا أبا أخطبج حق أخويه عاد أنا استويت أحمر أصفر أخضر خخخخخ وماقلت شي 
والبنت كل شوووي تسالني وأنا صاخه لين ماظهرنا من الكلاس كانت تزقرني حرمة أخوي فشلتني جدام البنات أونه موافقه يلا كم تبوون المهر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وأنا يحليلي كنت ضايفتنها على المسن كانت تحط لي صور أخوها في المسن واتقول لي ها ريلج عقب رشيتها ببلوك نيهاهاهاها

الحمدلله الكورس الثاني شردت عنها وماخذيت نفس مساقاتها*

----------


## مس UAE

الموووضووع ع كثر ما هو طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووويل بس وااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو ...


ضحكت وضحكت وزين محد في البيت بيقوولوون عني خبله وحتى يزقرني اخويه ما ارد عليهـ ــــــــــــــــــ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

انا ما عندي مواقف غريبهــ ...

بس الي اتذكره اول ما خلصت الثانويه يت ربيعت امي تخطبيني لأخوها وطبعا سيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييده رفضت ما ارتحت ابد وطلع بيطلق حرمته وما ادري شووووووووووووو ...................افتكيت من البدايهـ ....

والثاني والثالث كلهم في نفس اليوم واخترت واااحد بس ما صار نصيب ....

والرابع اصغر عني والمصيبه اهله كانو يخيطوووووووووون القماااط قبل الولد ...يعني كل شي كان من وراايهـ ..

والخامس يا في رمضاان السنهـ خخخخخخخخخ ...
كنت مداومه كالعادة وفي عز الحر والنااس كلها رقووود وانا حليلي سايره الكولج ويهي مصفر من الصوم ...شوي تدخل ربيعتي وعاادي مثل كل يووم نسلم ونيلس نتريا سي السيد الاستااذ الكريم ...وفجأه تدخل ربيعت ربيعتي وهيه اصلا ما تدرس بس يايه تقدم اورااقها ...وعاااااااااادي سلمت عليها وكل شي وحتى ما سولفت وانا الله لا يبليكم لساااني ها الطول واذا سولفت ما اسكت خخخخخخ ...فليل وانا اطالع مسلسل ام البناااات ...شوي يوصلني مسج من ربيعتي ..اونه فلانه ربيعتي تبااج لاخوها ...انا تبون الصدق انصدمت ما توقعت وحتى ضحكت ...بمصخره رديت عليها ..تتوقعين اهلي يوافقون وخاصه اني اعرف ربيعتها مب بدو ...ولا ربيعتي مصره اني اخبر اهلي واشوف راايهم ..قلت لها ااا اييييييييييييييه خبله انتي اخبر ابويه ...بيكنسلني ...ورديت عليها بالرفض ...بس صدق حسستني بأني مطلوبه وما قااصرني شي .....

وبث 

يالله 

اب

اب

----------


## ريم القلوووب

أنا في واحد كل ماأسير مكان يلاحقني تراه الحبيب حفظ رقم سيارتنا وآخر مرة شفته في الجمعية كنت أتسوق جان أهزبه والا يقولي انا ابغي أخطبج وغرضي شريف جان اتقفط وشوي اشوفه سار حق الوالده وخطبني منها وبالصدفة طلعنا معارف الوالدة تعرف اهله وعقب اسبوعين طرش اهله بيتنا وخطبني بس ماصار نصيب ومرة كنت مسافرة الهند شافني واحد كان ساكن ويانا نفس الفندق وكلم ولد ربيعة الوالدة علشاني يخطبني بس الوالدة رفضت لانه من امارة بعيدة عنا بوايد ومانعرفه والحين في واحد ايي يراجع عندي في الدوام مصدع فيني ماخله حد ماكلمه يبغي يخطبني بس متزوج وكم مرة رديته وبعده ماطاع ييئس صدق ويهه لوح

----------


## baby-rak-

> بخبركم سااالفة العراقي الهرم دكتووور اسنان ما كنت ارتاحله يعني نظراته وصخه بس اقول اتوهم وجاان يقولي بخطبلج اخوية يدرس برع واللي تبينه بنعطيج اياه وانا بتكفل بكل شي انا ظحكت على اساس سوالف مب متوقعة انه صدق وعقب جان يقولي انا غيرت رايي اريدج لي مب لخوية وكلم اماايه جد اماية تظحك تتحراه يسولف وكل ما اروحله نفس الموضوع بعطيج وبسويلج ومهرج وهو يسوي اسناني كنت حاطه تقويم جان يمط شفايفيه اللي تحت ويقوولي فدييت شفايفج تخيلوووووا الحقيررر وعصبت علييه (جان يطلع ويهه الثاني )وكان السيلك في ثميه ما اقدر انش لازم يثبته في التقويم واللله انه السبال ضغط على ضرسي رجعه على ورا بييييده بدون بنج لثتيه ازرقت وظهر دم صرخت شليت العياده من الصياح قالي تتحرين التقويم دلع ولعبة تحملوووووووا من العراقيين تفكيرهم وصخ وقلبهم جااااسي


 
*وعع مالت عليييه الخاااايس اف ><*

----------


## MAHA21

ههههههههههه والله السوالف اتضحك

انا بضحكم على واحد خطبني 

المهم اخته رمست امي وجي وغطوا الناس فترة طويلة يمكن 4 شهور 
وعقب 4 شهور ريلي فديته خطبني 
وعقب ما خطبني ريلي ب اسبوع اتصلت اخت الولد وقالت لامي خلاص اخوي استخار وهو موافق >>> خخخخخخ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا والله توها الناس كيف يعني يستخير 4 شهور !!!

امي قالت لها البنت انخطبت وانتوا ما رديتوا السموحة 

ردت ع امي قالت لها ان شالله ما توافق >>>>> يعلج شدعوه ما نوافق صج حالات هههههههه

----------


## فيتامين سي

انا الحمدلله ماصار لي موفق بس اختي صار لها خطبها واحد من البدو ويوم ملجت كل يوم ينتصل لاختي يقول لها مافيج خير تسيرين عند امايه تساعدينها في العزبه واختي استعجبت منه قالت له بعدك انت ماخذتني بيتكم حتى تقولي اسير اساعد امك وانا هب راعية عزب ماعرف لهم تم دوم جي يقول لها لين طفرت وقال لها خلاص ماباج وسار المحكمه ورفع قضيه اونه يبغي ياخذها بالغصب بس القاضي هزبه وقاله هي هب خدامه تخدم امك ليش ماعندكم عمال البنت ماتباك وحكم لها بطلاق وفتكت منه هههههههههه

----------


## أسمحلي اشوفك

> انا الحمدلله ماصار لي موفق بس اختي صار لها خطبها واحد من البدو ويوم ملجت كل يوم ينتصل لاختي يقول لها مافيج خير تسيرين عند امايه تساعدينها في العزبه واختي استعجبت منه قالت له بعدك انت ماخذتني بيتكم حتى تقولي اسير اساعد امك وانا هب راعية عزب ماعرف لهم تم دوم جي يقول لها لين طفرت وقال لها خلاص ماباج وسار المحكمه ورفع قضيه اونه يبغي ياخذها بالغصب بس القاضي هزبه وقاله هي هب خدامه تخدم امك ليش ماعندكم عمال البنت ماتباك وحكم لها بطلاق وفتكت منه هههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه

----------


## اخت بوحميد

صراحه واحد شيبه ياي يخطبنى وانا كنت الاعب مع اليهالوووو وعمره بعد يمكن خمسيتن وانا 13 وحليل ماعرف الدنيااااااااااااااههههههههههههه

وثانى ياي يخطبنى ويقول ابا العرس بالقرب وقت هخهخخخخخخخخ يضحك والله الحين ماستوت الملجه عسسسسب يقول العرررررررررررسسسس

----------


## الاترجة

للرفع

----------


## أنانية

للرفع

----------


## الحوووور747

انا اغرب موقف صارلي خطبوني اثنين اخوان واحد اكبر من الثاني بسنه وقالولي اختاري اللي تبينه الاصغر ولا الاكبر ههه يقولون كل واحد اجمل من الثاني وما عيبتني الطريقه على اي اساس اختار فرفضت عاد قلت خساره ماشفت الصور خخخخخخ ما يدري بي بو الشباب

----------


## زيتونة(><)

خخخخخخخ

سوالفكم اضحك ^^

وخصوصا اللي بتخطبها ليدها كككككك

----------


## kololee

> *وعع مالت عليييه الخاااايس اف ><*


 في وحده كاتبه اسم الله غلط في هالرد

----------


## banota-uae

uuuuuppppppppp

----------


## فديت النونو

> **انا مووول ما حد ياني ..ولا حد خطبني لا من بعيد ولا من قريب*.....وعقب كم يوم بدخل 29 
> 
> الحمد لله على كل حال...
> 
> يا حظكم ما شالله...الله يوقفكم...مع اني اقرا مواقفكم واتضايق واستحي يوم ربيعاتي يسألوني (انتي مول محد ياج)
> عافانا الله محد يطري ..على كل هالاعراس اللي احضرها بس سبحان الله الخيره في ما اختاره الله..
> 
> يلا كملو لا توقفون ...عادي الضيجه بتروح من كثر ما اضحك على مواقفكم...خخخخخخخخ


 

ما شاءالله عليكن سوالفكن روعة , وأتضحك, عسى ربي يديم المحبة والوفا و الإخلاص بينكن وبين أزواجكم آمين يارب العالمين  :Smile: 


* سيم سيم أنا بعد  :Embarrassment: ,و لا مره فحياتي , بس الحمدالله على كل حال ,والله يكتب الي فيه الخير , والله يوفق ويسعد كل المعرسات ياربي , وعسى ربي يزقج ويرزقني ويرزق خواتنا الأزواج الصالحين , آمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام :Smile:

----------


## alia15

"فديت النونو" عسى الله يرزقج و يرزقني و يرزق كل البنات الأزواج الصالحين و يوفق المعرسات و إن شاء الله ما تخلص السنة إلا و نحن في بيوت رياييلنا .. آمين :Smile:

----------


## ورد جـوري

الله يرزقج يا اختي فديت النونو 
ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين 
up up  :Big Grin:

----------


## أنانية

الله يرزق كل البنات يا رب وانا ويااهم يا ربي

----------


## أحلام علي

> انا الحمدلله ماصار لي موفق بس اختي صار لها خطبها واحد من البدو ويوم ملجت كل يوم ينتصل لاختي يقول لها مافيج خير تسيرين عند امايه تساعدينها في العزبه واختي استعجبت منه قالت له بعدك انت ماخذتني بيتكم حتى تقولي اسير اساعد امك وانا هب راعية عزب ماعرف لهم تم دوم جي يقول لها لين طفرت وقال لها خلاص ماباج وسار المحكمه ورفع قضيه اونه يبغي ياخذها بالغصب بس القاضي هزبه وقاله هي هب خدامه تخدم امك ليش ماعندكم عمال البنت ماتباك وحكم لها بطلاق وفتكت منه هههههههههه



معقولة !!

.............................

المشكلة داشة باسمي هع

----------


## فديت النونو

> الله يرزقج يا اختي فديت النونو 
> ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين 
> up up


 
مشكوره يالغلا على هالدعودة و خواتنا جميعا ,ولك مثل ذلك , وإذا كنتي معرسه الله يسعدج ويهنيج ويديم المحبة بينج وبين ريلج أمين يا ذا الجلال الإكرام :Smile: 






> "فديت النونو" عسى الله يرزقج و يرزقني و يرزق كل البنات الأزواج الصالحين و يوفق المعرسات و إن شاء الله ما تخلص السنة إلا و نحن في بيوت رياييلنا .. آمين


 

حبيبتي أنتي , الله يسمع منج , ويرزقج ويرزق أختي *الملح و الزاد* بزوج الصالح الي يحبكم ويحترمكم و يقدركم , و الي يختارونكم من بين بنات الدنيا كلهم ويحطونكم فعيونهم  :Smile:  , 
وجميع بنات الملسمين , آمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام  :Smile:

----------


## فديت النونو

> الله يرزق كل البنات يا رب وانا ويااهم يا ربي


 

أمين يا رب العالمين عساج يا أنانية , بهذاك الريل , الي يحب الأرض الي تمشين عليها  :12 (80): 
الله يرزقج بزوج الصالح, و يرزق كل خواتنا أمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام  :Smile:

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## ام سلامة..

> الله يرزقج يا اختي فديت النونو 
> ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين 
> up up


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآمين

----------


## شهد الظاهري

امممممممممممممممممم
احيد استوتلي سآلفه ويآ اغرب طريقه )) كنت ادآوم ودوم اضآرب ويآ المسؤووول وهو كآن من( الجنسيآات العربيه )
ودوم يوم ايي ومآيشوفني فـ مكتبي مسويلي سآلفه وانآ عصب بزيآده )) هههه ... ومآعرف شو السآلفه فـ مره كنت قآعده فـ امآن الله اكلم امآيه جآن ايي ويقولي لو سمحتي شهد في موضوع ابآ اتكلم ويآج فيه بآجر عصبت قلت نعم خير شو تبآ مآسمعت لآ ويآلس ايعيد خخخ عقبهآ قلتله شو السآلفه اللي تبيني ابهآ مآظنتي في شي بيني وبينك )) اونه شهد القويه كل هآ عسبت امآيه كآنت ع الخط وانآ قآعده استعرض عظلآتي ع الريآل ..,,
عقب ظهرت لآنه كآن وقت ردتي للبيت تم يلحقني ويقولي شهد لآتعصبين ابآ اكلمج واذآ ممكن بآجر ... قلت شو تبآ انتآ رد قآلي ابآ اتزوجج هآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ حسيت اني بغيت اصيييح مآدري من شو يمكن لآنه كآن اول وآحد يقولي او يمكن من الخوف عآد من شو مآعرف خخخ )) دلوعه اوني 
اتعرفون كآن يتحرطم ومآدري شو ومآيه تصآرخ شو يقول الهرم هذآ ومآدري شو وانآ امبينهم ضآآيعه ومصدووومه )) خخخخ)) اسمع امآيه اتقول يلآ منآك بنتي مآتبآآآك عقب اسمعهآ اتقول هذييل مآيستحون بنآت خلق الله سآيرين يشتغلون وهم يتحرشون ابهم اسميني كنت بنقع من الضحك منننهم ^__^
يودت عمري وحآولت اسيطر ع الوضع )) اوني عآد خخخخخ
عقبهآ قلت ان شآءالله خير ( وبيني وبينكم كنت ابآ اعطيه الرد لحظتهآ بس لآنه قآلي فكري ومآدري شو فأحترمته ) 
قلتله والحين شو تبآ لآحقني خلآص ان شآءالله بآجر بعطيك الرد .. قآلي اذآ مآتبيني قولي ( قلتله فكنآ خلآآآآآآآآآآآص ) 
والله تم ملعوزني قلتله اتعرف بقولك ع شي حشمتك وآيد بس شكلك تبآ الرد الحينه قآلي هيه اذآ ممكن ( عصببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت ) 
قلتله عيل خذهآ انآ مو موآآآفقه 
واسمع امآيه تقول زين سويتي به عطيني التيلفون خليني اهزبه لج >< )) قلتلهآ مآعليج انآ كفيت ووفيييت ^_^ اوني عآآآد ..,,
الآ ثآني يوم اشوف ابويه يآيله الدوآآآم )) ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مآتسوى عليييه اللي يشوفهم يقول خطب الملكه اليزآبيييث ^_^ اوني استحيييت ..,,
المهم ابويه قآله وخر عن بنتي ولآتفكر اتظرهآ وان حآولت مآتلوم الآ عمرك لآنه كآن يتخبرني وينج ومآدري شو )) تبون الصدق لآ انآ ولآ ابويه ولآ امآيه عصبنآ من الريآل الآ لآنه فعلاً كآن وقح حتى يوم كآن يتخبرني وينج ومآدري شووو عسبت جي ابويه قآلي انآ بروووحله )) خخخ

----------


## حزينة زايد

موافق حلوه ولي عوده

----------


## ام لسانين!!!

انا بقولكم اغرب المواقف اللي صارت لي 

اول موقف كنت صغيره يمكن عمري 13 سنه واخر الدوام في المدرسه شيبه ياي يشل بنته وهي ويانا في الصف شافني وثاني يوم تقولي البنت ابوها حشرهم علي يبا يخطبني حق عياله واذا ماحد خذني منهم بياخذني هو !!!! 

ثاني خطبه موقف غريب حق ولد جيرانا كان عنده اخوه الكبير مريض واييه الصرع ومطوف موعد الدوا سبحان الله يته الحاله وهو عدال بيتنا انا واختي نسمع دق الباب وامي محد في البيت رحنا نشوف منو الا مانشوف لكم ولد جيرانا يصارخ ويزقر امي عمتيييييييييييييييييييييييه لحقي علي !!!!!! يته الحاله وهو جدام بيتنا !!!!!
انا زغت واختي العوده ما شاء الله عرفت تتصرف طرشت حد اييب دواه من بيت اهلهم وقامت تفتح ازرار كندورته عشان ما يختنق وانا بهتتتتتتت اطالع فيه وميته خوف اول مره اشوف واحد فيه الصرع 
المهم شوي الا اخوه اللي اصغر عنه ياي ركض وعنده الدوا وامه واهله من الحشره واللي صار انا مانتبهت ان الاخو الصغير فاج حلجه وقاعد يطالعني بشكل غريب يرمسونه وهو هاه هاه مايرد عليهم الا بهالكلمتين خخخخخخخخخخ يوم شفته جذا دخلت داخل 
في اليوم الثاني مطرش امه تخطبني حقه خخخخخخخخ سبحان الله الناس في شو وانته في شو متفيج وما صار نصيب لانه اصغر عني بوايد 

الموقف الثالث مابتصدقون عقب ماخطبني هالريال شكله الكل عرف في فريجنا انه خطبني وحليت وايد بعيونهم خخخخخ ولد جيرانا الثاني رمس امي يبغي يخطبني وولد عمي ابوه رمس ابويه عشان يخطبني وولد جيرانا الثالث بعد لما عرف اني رفضت كل هاللي خطبوني طرش لي اخوي عشان يقنعني اوفق عليه كانن اسبوعين حافلات مايتكررن خخخخخخخخ بس صرت من نصيب ثالث واحد قص عليه قال حق اخوي احبها من وهي صغيره وحالف ما اخذ غيرها وطلع يتكلم صدق قايل حق امه هالكلام فديته انا خخخخخخخخ 

النكته بعدها بكم يوم قاعده بالصدفه اسولف ويا وحده من ربايعي ماشفتها من فتره طويله في الجامعه جان تسئلني انتي انخطبتي قلتلها هيه تغير ويهها وقامت تصارخ ليش تنخطبين انا كنت اباج حق اخوي خخخخخخخخخ !!!!!!!!!! مادري يمكن كانت عدوى وفايحه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## alia15

> now my turn 
> 
> طبعاً أول و أغرب واحد بغى يتزوجني هندي و عمره مطوف ال30 و مو متزوج و يوم قابلني تم يفكر بالزواج << يا سلام من قلة البنات في بلادك .. و طبعا قلت له أنا آسفة .. و أبوي ما بيرضى يزوجني لواحد مب مواطن... شوفوا رده أونه الحب ما يعترف بهذا كله... قلت له خلني أفكر << خخخخ طافت سنة و أنا أفكر *
> 
> و الثاني يكفي تعرفون أنه لبناني و حشرني بسالفة الزواج و قال إذا ما تبغين نتزوج عادي نصير أصحاب بدون زواج..
> 
> و الثالث بروحه سالفة بعدين برجع و بكتبها... *


و هذي سالفة الثالث.. وحليله من السنة اللي طافت لين يومكم و هو عنده أمل إن أوافق عليه..

أول مرة شافني فيها الحبيب كنت في كارفور ويا الوالدة وتم يلاحقني و سمعته و هو يرمس ربيعه في الموبايل يقوله " شفت لك وحدة ما شاء الله عليها غااااوية"<< فديتني حلوة ..و عقب مشى ... المهم بعد ما خلصنا رحنا صوب المطاعم و شفته يالس هناك ويا ربيعه و يوم شافني قام و وياه ربيعه و تم يطالعني و أنا ما عطيته ويه و روحنا عقب وتحريت أنه خلاص ما بشوفه مرة ثانية... بس حظه حلو شافني عقب 3 شهور في صحارى و من شافني تم يلاحقني و ما نطق ولا قال شي ... و المرة الثالثة شفته بس ووين؟؟ في المستشفى كنت تعبانة ساعتها.. و سوا مثل كل مرة يلس على كرسي قريب مني و تم ساكت.. و يوم وصل دوري نادوا اسمي عليا و طبعا قالوا اسم أبوي و عايلتي ..و يوم قمت نطق الحبيب << الحمدلله ع السلامة زين منك نطقت.... قالي " يا عليا سلامات و يقولون الثالثة ثابتة" طالعته و كملت طريقي .. و ما مر علي أسبوع إلا و يدتي متصلة تقول لنا حرمة رمستني اليوم وتقول إنها بتزوركم و طالبة بنتكم عليا حق ولدها<< أنا طبعا استانست و راح عن بالي أنه بيكون نفسه اللي شفته في المستشفى ... و يوم زارونا ما عرفت شو أرد عليهم ... و أمه تقول حق أمي خلها تفكر عدل ترا ولدي من شافها و هو يدعي أن الله يجمعه بها و ما تدري يمكن يحصل نصيب ... و لين ألحين عندهم أمل .. ما أدري والله يمكن يحصل نصيب .. ادعوا لي بنات أن الله يوفقني للي فيه الخير  :Smile:

----------


## حزينة زايد

عاد انا موقفي واحد اتصل فالدوام ويعرف اسمي وماعرف من وين وهو ريال كبير فالسن شيييبه وكويتي وشكله الريال راهي وعنده بزنس فالامارات وهو يسولف ويايه عشان اخلص شغله وانا اكلمه انه هو اكبر مني كبر ابويه شوي يسألني انتي متزوجه قلتله لا وادعيلي قالي شو رايج اخذج انا . .. انا انصدمت قلتله البركه في عيالك تفرح فيهم اونه يعني اقوله بطريقه غير مباشره انت شيبه جاان يقولي لا تخافييين انا ريال بعدني بقوتي والله ويهي اتكسر ما عرفت شو اقول قلتله اسمحلي الوالد اهلي ما يبون الا واحد مواطن بس شو يسكته الشيبه يايني الدوام يبا يشرب كوفي ويايه قلت حق واحد ويانا من الدوام ازقره عندك ولا ادخلونه عندي ما ابا اشوفه والا شوي متصل ليش ما تبين تيلسين ويايه انزين اخذي رقمي وكلميني بعد الدوااام والله لزقه وخذت الرقم وسويتله طاااااااااااف وما رد يتصل شكله سافر وافتكيت

----------


## ***دهن العود***

لفووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديت النونو

قصصكم عجيبـــــــــــــــــــــــة و غريبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة أو وايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــد

حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــوة 


الله يرزقنا الأزواج الصالحين , ما ندري كيف بيي النصيب ؟  :Smile: 




لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ

----------


## ورد جـوري

الله يرزق كل محرومة ويرزقني واياكن خواتي .آميييين

----------


## ام سلامة..

للللللرفع

----------


## زيتونة(><)

كملوووو كملوووو هع

----------


## من غرامك

لووول يا دوري

^_^

اول مره 

كنت في عرس خالي رااابشه حدي ع الكوشه ارقص
ويت وحده عند اخت العروس تقول لها انها تبغي تخطبني
ردت عليها اني صغيره وتبغي تكمل دراستها
>>> لين الحين هالموقف عادي 

شوفوا ثاني بالقوو فرق شاااسع في الاماكن 

ردييت من الكليه تعبااانه قلنا رح نطلع السوق

غسلت ويهي وركبت السياره 
وصلنا مسيد نزلنا نصلي 
كانت حرمه ويا بنتها في المسيد قعدوا يتريون امي لين تخلص صلاه وسارت رمستها اونه تباني انا واختي حق عيالها

تمت مصره تبغي رقم امي

امي قالت لها بناتي يبغن يكملن دراستهم

واامي سوت طااف حق السالفه ولا اتصلت حق الحرمه ولا شي

بس صدق امااكن مختلفه 

^_^

----------


## ***دهن العود***

فووووووق

----------


## من غرامك

اب اب اب اب

----------


## maho0o

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
^
^
^
^
^

----------


## banota-uae

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp

----------


## زيتونة(><)

فوووووق ~

----------


## احلى منكن

ابا كل صفحه بس تعبت انا ماصار شي غريب من الخطاطيب لا 
انا تراه وايد ملقوفه واذكر انه مره ناس كانوا يايين يخطبون ختيه العوده وانا كنت ياحليلي بعديه ثاني اعدادي جان الأخت اول مادرت تمت اتصيح واتقول مابا مابا قمت مالقافه اللي فيه وهم كانوا يرانا قلت حق بنت يرانا اللي هي بنتهم انه اختيه ماتباه بس انا ابا اخوج بكل براءه وبعدها اتسونامي ياني

----------


## **ام نهيان**

مره كنا رايحين العمره... انا وبنات خاالتيه وخالتيها لصغنونه..
دخلنا الحرم نصلي تحية المسجد,,والا وحرمة ضني ضربتها عصبة من كثر ما اطالع,,وجان تي صوبنا,,تسال..انتو من الامارات؟
قالنالها هيه..قالت ماشا الله كلكم تقربون لبعض؟<<<لا تونا متعرفين فالحرم خخخ
قالت كلكم حلوين..حد معرس فيكم؟؟<<<< كلنا صرخنا لاااااااااااااااا امزح
الموهيييييييم,,تكلمت كبيرتنا اللي هي بنت خالوتي..قالت لها وحده من خواتها خاطبنها ولد خاليه وانا كنت توني مخطوبه وخالتيه بعدها صغيره<<<ماتبا تيوزها من ورا علم يدي خخخخخ
وبقت وحده اللي هي اختها الثانيه وقالت هذه مب معرسه>>> تتريا القطار خخخخخ
والحرمه حاطه عينها على بنت خالتيه اللي عندها شاغر خخخخخ 
جان يقيم الصلاه وصلينا وهي تصلي جدامنا,, ماواحا الامام يسلم الا هي تسابق بالسلام<<<والله اول مره اشوف حد رقبته توصل للظهر خخخخخخخخخخخخخ شاده الحيل!!
ثره الحرمه تبا تلحق علينا لانروح تبا الرقم<<مصلحجيه!!,,عنبوه صبري بعدنا ماسلمنا ولاتسننا!!
وخذت رقم كبيرتنا,,وللأسف كبيرتنا ماكان عندها رصيد عشان ترد عليها (تعرفون يصرف),,>> خلي ريلج يطرشلج رصيد ماتردين ع الخلق,,

وطبعا ماصار ششي<<كله من الرصيد خخخخ

----------


## ملكان

ربي ايفرح قلوبكم.......

----------


## عروس العيم

انا تقدموا لي وايد شباب وماصار نصيب وبعدني لحد الحين حرة 
لكن الخطبة الغريبة يمكن بالنسبة لكم مب غريبة لكن انا حسيتها غريبة 
ف يوم وانا رادة من الدوام امي وابوي خبروني ان في واحد متقدم لي كويتي ومن معارفنا انا قلت لهم مابي اتزوج ف عصب علي الوالد وقالي انتي شوفيه بالاول وبعدين تكلمي  :Frown: 
قلت ماعليه طبعا اهل المعرس يتشرطون ع الكيف يعني احنا مانقدر نزوركم الا ف الويك اند لان ولدنا ماعنده اجازة 
قلنا طااااف ماعليه طبعا انا وقتها نفسيتي صفر تعبت خلاص متى ايون عشان نخلص من السالفة 
طبعا جاء اليوم المنشود وابوي خبر خوالي ويدتي وقالهم ان في معرس متقدم لي وراح ايون المغربية بيتنا يدتي قالت خلاص راح نكون عندكم 
وانا من كثر ما نفسيتي تعبت ف الايام اللي طافت ما كنت اقدر ارقد مثل الناس سبحان الله اليوم اللي كانوا بيزرونا قدرت انا بعد الغدا شوي ما مداني احط راسي ع المخدة وارقد الا اختي تقولي اصحي الضيوف اوصلوا انا هني انصدمت ودمعت عيني  :Frown:  عقب يتني امي قالت غيري ملابسج وابتسمي شوي يلست مع الام وقامت تسألني انتي وين تشتغلين واشكثر راتبج وتسوقين سيارة ولا لا عندج سيارة ولا لا قتلها هيه عندي واسوق ومن هالكلام شوي ولا تخبر امي تقول اقدر انادي ع ولدي عشان يشوفها امي قالت لها هيه خليه ايي وسارت لين ميلسنا وقالت له تعال هو طلع بره وسلم وانا صااااخة من الخوف والفشلة وراسي ف الارض 
شوي ولا امي تقول طالعي الريال وخليه يشوفج انا من الربكة شوي شفته وهو كان يطالع الصوب الثاني ولا استغفرالله ياربي حسيت بضيقة من شفته وما ارتحت له امي قالت له ماعندك اسأله او اي شي تبي تعرفه من البنت تتوقعون شو رد عليها ( انا ماعندي شي اقوله الحين ) عيل متى حشرتك بتتكلم وتقول وتشرط عقب ما الفاس تطيح ب الراس ؟؟؟؟ انا هني لاعت جبدي ماماتي قالت لي عندج اي اسأله اشرت لها براسي لا عقب الام وقفت وقالت احنا نستأذن الحين وانشالله بنرد لكم خبر !!!!!!!!!!!!! انا اللي اعرفه ان اهل العروس هما اللي يردون خبر لاهل المعرس مب العكس 
والمصيبة انهم زارونا ف وقت غلط العصر الناس وقتها مخلصة غداها وتبي ترتاح وثاني شي خوالي ويدتي ما وصلوا 
وغير هذا ما كملوا يلستهم نص ساعة 
من ظهروا من بيتنا قلت لهم لااااااااااا ومستحيييييييل طبعا استوت شوي ضرابة بس الحمدلله انتهى الموضوع ع خير ومن رفضت الريال وصلني خبر عنه بعد جم يوم انه خطب

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

رفع خخخخخخخ

----------


## أنانية

> أمين يا رب العالمين عساج يا أنانية , بهذاك الريل , الي يحب الأرض الي تمشين عليها 
> الله يرزقج بزوج الصالح, و يرزق كل خواتنا أمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام


ياااااااااااي حلوه يحب الارض الي امشي عليها هههههههه يا ربي 

الله يرزقج يا رب برياااااال يرفع الراااس والكل يتمنااه ههههه والبنات اغارون منج ههههههههههه حلوه الدعوه ادري

----------


## *عواش*

> انا واحد خطبني .....وكان يتكلم بالعربي الفصحه جني يالسه في المدرسه......بس رفضت....
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عـــيـــمـــيــــه دبــــــــــــــي
> ...


ههههههههههههههه ونااااااااااسه خخخ

----------


## *عواش*

> هههههههههههههههه والله تذكّرت واحد كل ما أبى أقهر ريلي أقول سالفته !
> هو يستوي ولد ربيعتي . . كنا معزومين أنا وربيعتي وباقي ربعي عند حرمة . .
> ونحن طالعين . . كان ولد ربيعتي ياي يشلها ، قال لها : لوووووووو تبى اللي
> تبى . . بعطيها ، بس اخطبيها لي . . وأشر عليّه . . قالت له : هيه عادي أفا 
> عليك . . بس عاد تصرف عليها هيه وولدها ! انصدم جان يكفخ الرصيف !
> .
> .
> وواحد كان ياي يتقدم لي . . بس أهلي ما وصفوا لي شكله ! ويوم الشوفة 
> أول ما دخلت عند باب الميلس . . يت عيني عليه شويّ . . بس من الصدمة 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه وربي اني مت ضحك خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## *عواش*

> انا ما صارلي موقف ابد الحمدلله .. 
> 
> بس اذكر موقف اخو ربيعتي ... 
> 
> شاف وحده في المول .. والسنه الي بعدها شافها في مطار دبي .. وبعد شهر شافها في ماليزيا ....
> وبعد سنتين شافها في تركيا ... ويوم رد البلاد ... شافها في سيتي سنتر ..
> 
> وعاد هالمره وقف ورمسها وقالها اني شفتج كذا مره وهالشي مو طبيعي .. !
> هذا قدر .. 
> ...


ووااااااااو ماشاء الله الله يحفظهم لبعض

----------


## اذكروا الله

*كنت في مكان عام وكنت اطالع شي وحسيت ثنينة واقفين جدامي ما اعرفهم

واحد قالي بييج واحد من الأهل وبيخطبج شهر 7 ارفضيه 

وانا الحين ايمع وبييج وبخطبج 

لووول وجان افر اللي في ايدي واروح!!*

----------


## زيتونة(><)

هههههههههههه

كملوووو ~

----------


## بطة كيووت

انـــا امي عندها دكتوراه في تطفيش العرسان تبانا حقها 

الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح اللي تقتنع به امي قووولوووووا امين  :Frown:

----------


## اذكروا الله

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــع ^^

----------


## أنانية

للرفع

----------


## khaleejiya

للرفع ^_^

----------


## نبع الإبداع

أذكر .. أول واحد خطبني كنت في ثالث ثانوي .. بعده ماتقدملي رسمي .. بس كان لمدة 3 أيام يترياني بالسيارة 

عند باب البيت و أول مايشوف الباص ياي إلا يسرع بالسيارة عشان يلحق يشوف ويهي وأنا نازله .. أول يوم 

طاف ماشاف ويهي خخخخ .. ثاني يوم كان بيدعمني بالسيارة ماشافني و أنا أطوف من ورا الباص لو ما

البشكارة نبهتني وزقرتني جان رحت فيها .. وثالث يوم .. شافني يوم كنت خلاص واصله صوب باب البيت 

وسايرة أشل أختي الصغيرونه كانت تركض صوب الشارع .. بس بعد ماصار نصيب هههه وحليله أذكر

يوم اتقول أخته أخوي يقول مابياخذ غير بنتكم واتقدم 4 أربع مرات بس انا كنت رافضة .. وعقبها بسنه 

اتقدم لبنت من الإمارة الي قبلنا أونه ماباخذ أي بنت من إمارتكم خخخخ 

( عندكم أبوي سبع إمارات اتنقى على كيف كيفك ههههه )

----------


## فجــر الليالي

*سوالفكــم كشخـــهـ ^ـ^

اممم ، أنا هـ الخطـيب {امحـق خطيـب} يـوم اتذكـرهـ أعصـــب ><
بس فـ نفس الوقـت أكـون مستانسـهـ داخليــا ، خخخخـ ،..

أنا فتـرهـ تدربـت فـ {سنتــر} ، و كـان شغلـي فـ المكاتـب ،..
بس عـاد يـوم أمـل كنت أنـزل أحـوط فـ السنتـر ،..
و كنت مرابـعهـ كـذا حـد من اللي فـ السنتـر ، خخخـ ،..

فـ مـرهـ يت لي وحـدهـ تشتغـل هنـاكـ ، و قالت لي انـهـ {ولد عمتهـا} يبـاني ،..
و لا / قالتهـا يـدام مكـان كـــــل اللي يشتغلـون فيهـ شبــاب ><
بس الحمدلله انهـ محـد سمـع لنهم كـانوا شـوي بعيـد ،..
يعنـي لا خـذتني ع طـرف ولا شي ، عطتني كـــاااش فـ الويــهـ ><
فـ أنا من الخــوووف ، و الارتبـاكـ و الفشلــهـ ، خخخخـ ، ع طــوول قلت لها : لااء !
خخخـ ، المهـم ما بقـول وايـد تفاصيـل ،..
بس حسيتهـا تبا تضربنـي بـ نعــااالها ، من كثـر ما كانت معصبـهـ ، هههههه ،..
بسم الله انزين شوووو ها الأسلوب ، خخخـ ،..


المهـم ، يت لها فتـرهـ حسيت انهـا صــج كرهتني ،..
فـ قبل ما اظهـر من المكـان بـ فتـرهـ ، ما حبيـت انهـ حد يـتم شـال بـ خـاطرهـ علي،..
فـ تميـت ارمس وياهـا و أسـولف عشـان تنسـى ،..

فـ مـرهـ عـاد خــرررت كـــل اللي بـخاطرها علي ،..
و اوني دشيـت خـاطرهااااا و حـرااام علي اني رفضـت ولد عمتهـا ،..!

لنه الحبيبــهـ كانت مرمسـهـ ولـد عمتهـا عنـي وااايـد (ما ادري متى عرفتني اصلا) ،..
و اني دشيـــت خاطرهـ من رمستهــا ، فــ الحبيــب يا السنتـــر عشـان يجوفنـي ،..
و لا بعـد كـان ياي مرمسنـي ، ع أساس اونـهـ يسـألني عن شي فـ السنتـر ،..!
و أنا يا غافليــــن لكم الله ><
{ و هي تخبرني حسيت اني أبا اصفعهــا من القهررر ، حسستني اني غبيهـ>< )
بـــس / الشي اللي خـلاني استانس ، انهـا ختمتهـا بـ رمسـة الولـد ،..
و اونـهـ يـوم عرف اني مابــااهـ ،..
جـان ايقـول لها : خـلاص عيل ، دوريلي وحـدهـ حلـوهـ شراتهــا ، خخخـ ،..

بس ، مالت ع ابليسـهـ ،..
ما بغـا إلا أنـااا عاد ، آخـذ واحـد تعرف عليـهـ فـ سنتــر ><


و طبعــا ما خبرت أهلي إلا عقـب ما خلصـت فتـرهـ التدريب ،..
خفتهـم ما يخـلوني أكمـل دوامي ، خخخخـ ^ـ^*

----------


## مياسه السويدي

لـــــــــــــــــي عود ه ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## أنانية

اب اب

----------


## Im Here

بقوولكم سالفة اختي كانت رايحة عيادة الاسنان ويا امي وحليلها تعباانة وامي راحت تصلي وكانت اختي بروحها ف الانتظار وكانت وياها حرمة يمنية وتسال اختي كم عمرج وشو تدرسين واختي وحليلها تجاوب بدون ما تعرف شو السالفة ... ويووم يت امي قالت الحرمة ابي اخطب بنتج حق اخووي بس امي قالت اسمحيلنا بنتي مخطووبة خخخخ 



السالفة الثانية زميلتي في الجامعة معاها انا واااايد وتتدري ان اختي مخطوبة .. مرة طرشتلي مسج تقريبا الساعة 2 الفليل وانا كنت راقدة .. كاتبه (( انتي وايد طيبة وحلووة واخلاقج عالية شو رايج اخطبج انتي واختج حق اخواني)) قلت بلاها هااي شكلها تحلم حد يخطب ها الوقت خخخخخخخ قلتلها اسمحيلي انتي تتدرين اختي مخطووبة وانا ماافكر حاليا لان اصلا اخووها ما مخلي بنت ما يعرفها من كلامها طبعا وملعوزهم في البيت وتبيني ابتلش فيه 

اليوم الثاني ف الجامعة ما يابت طاري السالفة .. قلت اكيد كانت تحلم خخخخخخخ



مرة واحد كانوا جيراننا كلم اخووي قال ابي اخطب اختك قال اختي تدرس حاليا واصلا مخطووبة .. قال خلاص اختك الثانية ويوم قالي اخووي قلت مستحيل لان عندهم سوابق .. كلمه اخووي وقال السموحة ماشي نصيب وعقب قاله خلاص اي وحده من اهلكم .. شكله لزقة خخخخخ

----------


## اذكروا الله

اب اب اب 


عادي قولوا لتستحون ^^

----------


## اذكروا الله

اب اب اب

----------


## ام دانه777

---------------------------------------------------------10

----------


## فطامي89

> انا عااد خطبتي خطبة كنت أدرب وقتها في محطة تحلية قبل تخرجي بسنة وهذاك الوقت كانوا الاهل ناوييين يخطبون لأخوي العود .... وفي يوم من الأيام أميه كانت فبيت يدتي ويا الحريم وتقول انهم يبون يخطبون لاخوي وجييه وفي وحدة من الحريم قالت في بنية مهندسة تدرب في محطة جيه وجيه واسمها جيه وامي عااااااد بطلت عيونها ...
> تخيلو تخطبني لأخوي لا وبعد كنت معرسة وبالشهر التااااااااااااااااااسع خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه

----------


## جرحي ألييم

> اغرب معرس مر علي او خطيب .. كان واحد سوداني امه تبي تخطبني لانه عيبتها ريولي لانهم متاااان هخخخخخخ
> قالت لها امي نحن ما نزوج غير ناس شراتنا اماراتيين .. عا هي زعلت السودانيه و قاليت انتو رافضين ولدي لان لونه اسود هخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههههه ..
سوالفكم حلـوه ..

Up
Up  :Big Grin:

----------


## زيتونة(><)

للرفع ~

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

لللرفع وين اختفيتن
سوالفكن طرررررررررررر

----------


## سكره الامارات

ههههه موااقفكن حلوه عندي كمين موقف بس بخبركن شي 
انا عسى ماحد شافني قالي : ياليتش بنت عمي .. والله لاتزوجش ( ف الدوام ) 

و انااقول ف خاطريه نص هل البلاد قالووها لي 



مره وحده قالت لي تبيني لاخووها انا اوني عاد استانست بس خلاف قبل لا ايوون كنسلت خفت ما ادري ليش ما شي سبب و ما صاار نصييب الحمد لله ع كل حااااااااااااااال

----------


## hiba_003

في واحد يا خطبني بعد ما رد أبوي من الحج و بعدين سوولنا طااااااااف و بعدها بشهرين عزمونا على عرس و شفناهم إلا معرفين العايلة الكريمة كلهم إني وحدة منهم و إني صرت وحدة منهم طبعا انا عيوني صاروا جي O_O من الصدمة و قلت لأبوي السالفة قلت له إذا ردوا السالفة مرة ثانية قلهم مااااااااااااااااافي نصييييب ... وين يبو ؟؟؟ مسويلنا طااف و بعدها يقولو منا و فينا ...

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

اسمعو قصتى مع اول ريال تقدم لى والله لين اليوم اتذكرة انا واهلى

وانتم نضحك وزوجى بعد يضحك معانا

بيتنا كان مكون من دور واحد كنت من محبين الجلوس بالحوش ووقتها كنت ادرس

لاولى اعدادى شفت شاب مسكين يدور على اكل من الزبالة وانتم بكرامة

نديت علية ودخلتة الحوش ودخلت المطبخ وحطيت لة اكل

وعطيتة الاكل وخذة وراح وتميت على هالحال اكثر من اسبوع

يجى الولد واحط له اكل وياخذة ويروح واعطية عصير بعد

فى يوم الساعة 3 الفجر ابوى سمع صوت بالحوش 

طلع يشوف شو فية برع

المهم كلنا طلعنا معاة 

حصلنا الولد المسكين يصيح والله غمض ابوى وابوى تم يصيح

ويقولة وين اهلك انت من وين والولد مايرد ولا يتكلم بس يصيح بحرقة

ابوى عرف انة مينون ومب صاحى 

اول ماشافنى قام وقف وقال لابوى ابى اتزوج هذى البنت

الحلوة انا احبها هههههههههههههههههه

والله العظيم يااخواتى ابوى استغرب وهاوشنى وقالى ادخلى داخل

انتى من وين تعرفين هالخبل 

الولد يوم شاف ابوى يهاوشنى 

تعرفون شو سوا

تم يطق بابوى بكل قوتة وامى تصارخ على ابوى 

واخواتى يصارخون والناس كلها دشت بيتنا من الصراخ 

اللى وصل لاخر بيت بالشارع 

وهو يصرخ ويقول احبها احبها

طبعا الناس ربطوة لين وصلت مستشفى المختلين عقليا واخذتة

----------


## غتالي

حلوووه سوالفكن
رفففففففففففففففع

----------


## بطاطا حلوه

ماشاءالله عليكم من يومين وانا اقرى

واخيرا خلصت

----------


## a4nhs

سوالفكم حلوة الصراحة ضحكت من الخاطر وبالتوفيق للجميييييييع

----------


## غتالي

حلوووه سوالفكن
رفففففففففففففففع

----------


## بنت رااكـ

ههههههههههههه مواقفكم حلوة 

اب 
اب
اب

----------


## الريم خورفكان

> سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك
> 
> الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
> عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
> THE END


ههههههههههههه سم الله اللغه العربيه في خطر ولافهمت شئ الاخت من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زوجي غلا روحي

هههههههههههههههه الصراحه عرسان تحفه 
اما انا الي اذكره مره ياني واحد يبي يخطب قال حطو منكم يعني من اهلي نصف المهر يبي نساعده بالمهر
جي الاخ يخطب من عند هنود
ترى في الهند جي يسون المهر ع البنت 
الله المستعان
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أم أسماء

ذكرتوني باللي مضى خخخخخ

أول خطبة رسمية أعرف عنها يوم كنت في صف ثالث ثانوي...وكنت يالسة أذاكر في الحوي وعلي امتحان أحياء...سمعت أماية تزقر البشكار أمين أمين وما يرد عليها...جاوبتها إني شفته وهو ظاهر ساير المسيد يصلي العشا... نشدتها شو تبين ؟؟؟؟ قالتلي إنه ولد فاطمة بيي يوصل أغراض لها...أشوي إلا نسمع الهرن وجرس البيت...اشتطييييت وقلت أنا بسير أيييب الأغراض (خخخخ لا تهزؤؤني عاد ) أذكر كنت شالة كتاب الأحياء وياية وأنا سايرة صوب الباب...وفتحت الباب.. إلا أشوف هاك المملوح خخخخ... شكلي برييئ وايد أوني أتفاجأت بالريال والقصة ظاهرة من تحت الشيلة تقولون علي بابا خخخخ... المهم قلتله نعم؟؟؟ هو عاااد بهت وتم يردد أناا أناا أناا خخخ ما رام ينطق... قلتله هيه صح إنت ولد خالوه فاطمة صح؟؟؟ لحظة بزقر لك أماية... ودخلت داخل وأنا اضحك عالمقلب...
اليوم إللي عقبه هدايا وعطور كل يوم شي..أماية شو السالفة... وأمي ترد علي بألغاز...وعقب فترة عرفت إنه تقدم لي والوالد رفض وما استوى نصيب...
السالفة هني عاد...عقب 15 سنة بنتي العودة دوم ترمس عن بنية وياها في الصف وسميتي... وساكنة ويانا في نفس الفريج... فتميت أوصلها بيتهم على دربنا وأنا يايبة بناتي من المدرسة...لين ما انصدمت واكتشفت إنها بنت الريال إللي سويت فيه المقلب ( ولد خالوه فاطمة) سبحان الله

----------


## مزيونة زوجي

يا دوري
يوني خطاطيب وايد بس ماشي مواقف
بس الموقف الحلو صار ويا بو الشباب (بو دانة) الله يخليه لي دوووووووووووووم مب يوم
انزين انا كنت اتدرب هذيج الايام فالمستشفى اللي هو توه متعين من اسبوع متعين .... و فنفس قسمي
المهم انا توني مخلصة دوام الليل و نبا نظهر عاد انا و ربيعتي... قلت لها لحظة اصبري شوي ابا اشوف هااللي توه متوظف فقسمنا ... من كثر م يقولون لي انه عيونه ملونه و حليو ... ياني فضول ابا اشوف
المهم الحبيب طول لانه من عوايده ما يداوم من وقت.----من اول اسبوع ما يسوي لهم سالفة فالدوام و يتاخر
المهم تعبنا م الانتظار و قلت حق ربيعتي يلا نطلع لاني كنت تعبانة حدي من دوام الليل ... المهم و انا توني طالعة و الا فديته الحبيب توه واصل ...و ما اقدر هاللي صار كانه فلم هندي .... طاحت عيني فعينه و سمعت دقات قلبي ...دقدقدقدقدقدقدقدقد..دقدق....مدافع مب دقات
المهم رجعت البيت و ما قدرت انااام من عيونه اللي تذبح
صح نسيت اقول بعد المسكين سلم ,,,,
المهم اتاريه هو بعد طاح من اول نظرة و راح للموظفين فالدوام يسال عني لانه اول مرة يشوفني
من هاي ؟ و شو اسمها ؟و من وين ؟ ووووو و من هالقبيل حشرهم بالاسئلة .... تخيلو وحدة من ربعاتي تقول لي يعيد نفس السؤال كذا مرة فالساعة

المهم منيه مناك وصلني خبر انه يسال وايد عني و خذ رقم اخوي و ييوا بيتنا و خطبوني 
و المهم ففترة الخطوبة قال بقول لج شي خطيييييييير عني و انت حرة اذا بتوافقين علي و لا ترديني...
المهم قال انا فيني مرض خطييييييييييير و وراثي ... انا هنيه طاح قلبي شو هالبلوة ...
المهم اول ما طاع يقول لي ... حسسني انه وايد خطير
بالاخير بعد م عيشني حالة رعب .... تخيلو شو قال...؟؟؟؟!!!
قال انا عندي حالة تساقط شعر الراس المبكر.... اول م قال جذي نقعت ضحكككككككككككككك
فديته حبيبي قلت له عاد في ناس ترفض عشان شعر .... انا بيبني و بينكم كنت اتمنى لو شعره كثيف... ع الاقل امطه من شعره... بس الحمد لله تزوجنا و الله رزقني منه ببنت حلوة الله يخليها لي

و الحين انا وياه نكمل دراستنا مع بعض فبريطانيا و هو قاعد يمليني الموضوع و نضحكككككك

و السلااااااااااااااام

----------


## طموووووحه

يحليلكم الله يهنيكم ويخليكم لبعض أماعن نفسي ماصار معي اشي خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## المياسه 2

> هههههههههههههههه الصراحه عرسان تحفه 
> اما انا الي اذكره مره ياني واحد يبي يخطب قال حطو منكم يعني من اهلي نصف المهر يبي نساعده بالمهر
> جي الاخ يخطب من عند هنود
> ترى في الهند جي يسون المهر ع البنت 
> الله المستعان
> استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


ههههههههههههه
وين يبا هالمعرس ههههههههههههه

----------


## الوفا كله انا

هههههههههههههههههههه

ذكرتيني

الله يسلمج انا كنت سايره المستشفى كان عندي موعد وكانت في وحده يالسه هي وبنتها
الام اتفصصني وانا حاسه بهالشي وساكته
عقب رمست امي اونها يعني تبا تبدا بشي . اتقول شو ها وايد اخرونا نحنا من ..... ونبا انسير وماعرف شو
المهم جي وجي رمستها امي عادي وسولفوا 

عقب قالتلها هاي بنتج؟ امي قالت هيه قالتلها مخطوبه؟ قالت امي لا وعقب قالتلها وين تدرس وجي

قبل لا يسيرون قالتلها عطيني رقمج ابا اكلمج فموضوع وانا اشوي وبنفجر من الضحك زين يودت عمري


اليوم الثاني اتصلت فـ امي وقالتلها : الصراحه ريلي شاف بنتج وانعجب فيها ويباها !!!!
اتخبلت هاي تخطبني حق ريلها 
اتقول اونه انا مريضه وعادي ابا اخطب حق ريلي ومن هالرمسه

امي قالتلها بنتي صغيره ومابعطيها واحد متزوج وعياله كبرها
دوريله وحده من عمره :P
هههههههههههه طبعا التعليقات عقب هالسالفه ماوقفت من امي واهلي 

خبله هاي تخطب حق ريلها لا واتقول انعجب فيها بعد

عقب امي قالتلي يوم اقولج اتغشي ماتسمعين الرمسه كيفج خل يخطبونج معرسيين خخخ

----------


## قطوة86

ههههههههههههههههههه سوالفكم ولا اروع

يالله فوووووووووق

----------


## NaWaRii_85

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق ^^*

----------


## الإشراق

نعتذر عن الخطأ.

----------


## الإشراق

نعتذر عن الخطأ.

----------


## زيتونة(><)

هني وصلت <<~ المره اليايه بدور آخر رد لي !!

للرفع ~

----------


## بنت الميرRAK

بصراحه مت من الضحك ................انا مواقفي بصراحه من ثاني اعدادي وكنت ارفض مجرد مايطرحون الفكره اونه مانوافق الا عالاهل وسبحان الله فالنهايه خذت واحد بعيييييييييييييييييد ___________ المهم اتلاقيت وياه فالعمره وعقبها فالجمعيه وطبعا اتفاجانا ابعض فالجمعيه وعقبها اتخيلوااااا وين كنت طالعه من البيت الا اجوف واحد في ويهي ويوم جافني طرررررررررررر عيونه وارتبك وانا اوني عاد محرجه ليش ياي عند البيت الا اجوفه مسكين ياي يسأل عن اخوي (طلع ربيع اخويه) الموهييييم ياي وخطبني وطبعا رفضوه تم رايح وراد لمدة سنه كامله ليييين وافقنا عليه والحمدالله كملنا 6 سنين وكل مايقول شي اقوله لاتنسى حفت ريولك سنه كامله لييييييييييييين يالله يالله وافقنا عليييييييك (خخخخخخخخخخ) بس بصراحه مستانسه وياه وايد وايد وايد والله رزقني من عيال الله يحفظنا يارب

----------


## no_more

> سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك
> 
> الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
> عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
> THE END




انا صراحة مافهمت غير the end  :Confused:

----------


## زيتونة(><)

للرفع ~

----------


## غزالة حلووه

انا كل كل حد يتقدمليه .. لازم يكووون من الجمارك !!

الظاهر حاطين اعلان هناك و انا ما عندي خبر !!

والله تعقدت من أسمع حد ياي يخطب .. أقولهم الا الجمارك ><

و الحمدلله على كل حاال ...

----------


## ورد معطر

^

ليش شو فيها الجمارك؟ ( فيس ع راسه استفهام ) خخ

آآآب

----------


## عليونة

هههههههههههههههه انا في واحد خطبني هو يداوم فبوظبي واهله فالعين
من اول يوم يقول كم تبون مهر اونه بعطيكم 50 بالكثيييييييييير 60 وكل شي عليكم 
يعني من هالفلوس يبانا ناخذ الذهب وفستان العرس والزهبه كل شي
لا والعرس يبا فقاعه فبوظبي وانا من اهل راك احيد العرس يكون مكان العروس
ويتشرط وحااااااااااااله
ابوي منصدممممم فاتح حلجه ويرمس ويرمس وصوته عالي نحن فالصاله نسمعه
ههههههههههههه
اخر شي حمود اخوي قاله يالحبيب..تشوف الباب؟
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## khaleejiya

نبا المزييييد من المواقف  :Smile: 
للرررررفع

----------


## أم هزاعوه

عن نفسي 

وااايدين يوني ما بي اذكرهم 

المهم بوعيالي خطبني بس من دون ما يشوفني وافق وقالوله طالعها قبل لا تملج قال ما بي وانا كنت مصره ابي اشوفه قبل لا املج ويالله بازووود شافني نظره وبس حتى كرهته لانه كان يحسسني انه غصب بس عشان خاطر امه بياخذني ملجنا وثاني يوم الملجه اونه سويلي ريوق انا ياي بتريق وياج ولا بعد اونه بنعرس بس في 14/2/ يعني يوم الحب لدرجه انه كلهم شكووو فينا انه نحن نعرف بعض من قبل يعني فهموهااا و الحمدلله والله يوفقنا ان شاء الله

----------


## اناناسة

أغرب عريس تقدم لي كان طبيب يشتغل بامريكا 
هو اصلا ما شايفني بس كان يدور حرمة ترضى  
تسكن معاه في امريكا و تحضر معاه المحاظرات و ما شابه 
على قولتهم حرمة عصرية ههههههههه 

الله وكيلكم ودوني بيت خالتي و ما اعرف شو السالفة كان لي 19 سنة 
الا اشوف حريم و هم مخططين مع خالتي يشوفوني  
و انا ما كنت اعرف السالفة 
عقب ساروا الله يهديهم طرشواله صوري من ورايه و انا ما عندي علم 
و الريال لصق ههههه عقب طرش صورة ما راووني الا كمن صورة 
ريال في الثلاثينات في اواخر الثلاثينات يمكن بعد كان اكبر مسوي شد الويه خخخخخخ 
استغفرالله العظييييييييييييييم 



انزين يا جماعة الخير انا ما بي اسير امريكا شو غصب!!! 
تضاربت مع الاهل لين ما قلت بس 
قلت كيف تطرشونله صوري ؟؟ منو سمحلكم ؟؟ طبعا كلها خطط خالتي 
الله يسامحها و عقب اتصل عليه اونه بيتعرف 
آ ................................و انا يوم شفتج قلت ما في غيرج ممكن ترافقيني في دوراتي 
قلت في خاطرتي في الاحلام خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
و رفضتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت 
اهلي زعلوا ليش ترفضين طبيب؟؟؟ 
قلت الحين انا بتزوج طبه !!!!! او شخصه هو ؟؟؟
يايبينلي شيبة شو ابا فيه ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

يكون حمال بس شاب و وسيم ابرك 
من الشيبة ههههههه 
الحمدلله عقب تزوج و عندهم عيال 
الله يباركلهم حياتهم 
اهم شئ افتكيت منه هههههههههه

----------


## محد يسواهم

> سوشي اقرب عريس اتقدم لي نحنا من عاتاتنا ناكل الموس البنانا مع كل وشبه ف لما تخل سوشي قسل ايدو وحدينا القدا وحدينا موس فوق العيش طبعن هو موادن قال ايش هدا تريتون بطني يلعب طبعن خايف انو بدنو تمشي طيب ياسوشي نحنا عنتنا حمام ادا بدنك عورك
> 
> الموهيم مارطى يتقدا عقب روحت انا افسع لسوشي قسلت ايدي بالماي و خوزت الموس من قدامه و جلست ااكلو لقمه لقمه اخر لقمه عدني في صبعي انا قولت انت سوش مفترس قالي ياغابة حياتي انا متل الاست ملك القابه مش مفترس بس حمش و (حمش) بالمسري يعني ششاع شدآ
> عقب يوم الملشه انا وسيت اهلي قولت لاتحدون موس قدام سوشي بس هم مارطوا قالوا هدي عاتاتنا واكل سوشي وتعود على عاتات السواميل
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموس راح اطارب مع متير القاعه طرب المتير بوكسات بس لانو نسى الموس مسكين مايريت السواميل ينقدو علينا .. هدي قسة سواشي القريبه المحسنه شدا
> THE END



ههههههههههه ويييييييييين تبين شو هالتنقيع حمش موس وين تببين الله يرضى عليج 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والمسري الحمدالله والشكر الله يعينج

----------


## Sweet ♥ Heart

هههههههههههههه

أنا تقدملي واحد أمه و اخته شافوني
و يوم ياا ياب وياااه 25 شخص !!
والله ما اتمصخر !!
خطبة الحريم مــا استوت! و هوو ياا و ياب أبوه و خاله و عمه و العايلة بكبرها ههههههههههههه
لاا و فوق هذا كله قاموا يتكملون عن عن المهر هههههههههه من الحين شكلهم كانوا يبون ييفتكون ههههههههه
صراحة يوم شفته ما ارتحتله و استخرت و حلمت حلم مب زين فما وافقت

----------


## 36r

اب

...............

----------


## عالية الغالية

> مساء الخير اختي
> 
> حبيت اعلق ع عده الحلاقة
> 
> انا ريلي عنده نفس العدة ومشترنهااا 1800 ويمكن 15 قطعه
> 
> كان ريلي كل اسبوع يروح بوظبي بس عشان يتحلق عند الحلاق
> ومن خذا العده ارتااااح وااايد..وصار برووحه يحلق..
> 
> وسعرج وااااايد مناسب ..والله يوفقج في تجارتج

----------


## وطني انا

ما شاء الله عليكم
الله يوفق المعرسات في حياتهم 
ويرزق الي مب معرسات الزوج الصالح

----------


## نخوبه

كلهم طيبين وحليييلهم 
إلاا واااحد ... من شباب الميدان 

امه تعرف اني ولله الحمد ما ابا غير مستقيم ((مطوع .. 

عاد تقول للاهل .. ولدية ما شاء متدين و يبا متدينة وحليله ..>> معقوله مطوع يعني ! وفي الميدان ...خخخخخخخ

عاد يوم كلمتني الوالده قلت هيييييييييه باينه الطوااعه ... ما شاء الله 

وكفاايه مقاطه المحاضرات الدينية إلي يقدمهاا في ساحت الميدااان .. موجووده في كل مكان 


الله يستر علينا وعليهم 

إن شااء الله ما باخذ غير مطوع يخجل القمر من نوره ^.^

----------


## بنت الوكري

واااحد من اهلنا كتكوت عمره يمكن 10 سنوات قالي يوم تكبرين لا تتزوجين انا بزوج انا نقعت من الضحك وقلت اوك انا موافقه بس لا تقول بعدين انتي عيوز وكبرتي هههههههههههه ومره يالس يقول حق ابوه ان انا سويت معكرووونه حلووووه وااايد للعلم انا ماعرف اطبخ والمعكرونه الي سوتها ناااشفه بدون شي ابد يوم اذكر دوووم انقع من الضحك وكله يقول شوها انتي تلبسن جي راايحه عرس وحليله يبا يمدح مايعرف كيف ..

----------


## شيخةراك

اب اب اب

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

موضوع فنتك صراحه أنا اتذكر اتقدم لي واحد وكنت بالثانويه العامه وأول يوم زارونا اذكر طلعت صوب ميلس الرياييل وشفت نعال اكبييير سألت اخوي نعال منوه هذا قالي اشعليج نعال المعرس وانا ع طول ربعت عند امايه قلت لها مابتزوج لو تنطبق السما عالأرض هذي ريوله هالكبر عيل جسمه كيف  ورفضته وعقبه ب3 اشهور اتقدم لي بوالشباب ابو سلطان الغالي الله يحفظه وعيبني وعيبته الله يخلينا لبعض وعرسنا ههههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشوامس

*بقولكم قصتي كنت في ثالث اعدادي ويو ناس يخطبوني ويوم قالتلي امية عن السالفة تميت اصيح* 


















*واصيح* 





*واصيح*






*تبون تعرفون ليش* 







*لاني احب راشد الماجد صدق سوالف مراهقات عايشة الدور اوني بتزوج راشد الماجد مالت عليه*

----------


## αℓчακαн

> ههههههههههه ويييييييييين تبين شو هالتنقيع حمش موس وين تببين الله يرضى عليج 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> والمسري الحمدالله والشكر الله يعينج


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه او ماي قد!!!

----------


## زيباشو

عريس وانا عمري 18 وهو اصغر عني بسنتين ،، يعني عمره 16

فتخيلو الاحراج ،،، 

هو من قرايبنا وااايد قريب ،، بكل صراحة قالي انا احبج وبنتزوج عقب ما اخلص الدراسة ،،
ورمس أمي وكل شي ،،، 
ونحن قلناله اوكى انت خلص دراسة عقب خير ،،،

قلنا اكيد لانه مراهق وصغير عقب كم سنة بيغير رايه ...


استوت مشاكل بين العائلتين بسبب هالموضوع


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ،،،

ذكريات ،،، حلوة ،،،

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وعقب سنة خطبت لواحد ثاني ،، وانصدم ،، 


قال حق الوالدة انتو عبالكم انا اتغشمر ولا ياهل ما افهم،، انا لين احين اباها ،، 




واحين مر 6سنوات او 7 سنوات عالسالفة وهو اتزوج ،،، والحمدلله أخيرا ..هههههههههههههههه


ها قصتي ويا هالعريس الصغيروووووووووووووون ،،،،

----------


## درة دار زايد

> هههههههههههههههه والله تذكّرت واحد كل ما أبى أقهر ريلي أقول سالفته !
> هو يستوي ولد ربيعتي . . كنا معزومين أنا وربيعتي وباقي ربعي عند حرمة . .
> ونحن طالعين . . كان ولد ربيعتي ياي يشلها ، قال لها : لوووووووو تبى اللي
> تبى . . بعطيها ، بس اخطبيها لي . . وأشر عليّه . . قالت له : هيه عادي أفا 
> عليك . . بس عاد تصرف عليها هيه وولدها ! انصدم جان يكفخ الرصيف !
> .
> .
> وواحد كان ياي يتقدم لي . . بس أهلي ما وصفوا لي شكله ! ويوم الشوفة 
> أول ما دخلت عند باب الميلس . . يت عيني عليه شويّ . . بس من الصدمة 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه .. حلوه هاي تمشين من غير ملائكه ..
لا ولا امج ما تستغنى عنج
اسميني ضحكت ..





وسالفة ولد بوظبي اللي يبى يسبح .. ههههههه حليله والله


انا بعدني بنوته صغنونه
بس بخبركن سالفة امي
امي ماشالله عليها حليوه .. ويوم صغرها واااايد خطبوها .. فدوم اترمسنا عن واحد للحين مستغربه منه
اتقول كان امركب ضرس ذهب .. وعقب قال نزلوا الاغراض من الدبه
الحينه قوم يدو قالوا هذا مركب ضرس ذهب .. اكيد ياااااايب شي شي ..
طلع الاخ يايب بسر

زين يوم خذت ابووويه شيخ الراييل .. احم ^.^

----------


## مدى الصمت

ههههههههههههههههه يعلكم الجنه يا بنات صدق ضحكت من خاطري وخلصت المواضيع كلها اليوم 

الله يديم المحبه بين المتزوجات وازواجهم ويحفظهم لبعض ولا يغير عليهم

ويرزق العزابيات بالزوج الصالح اللي يسعدهم ويصونهم ويعوضهم من الدنيا خير اللهم آمين << وانا معاكم

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

طلب غريب اعتبره !

واحد ياني عن طريج ربيعتي وشرطه الوحيد اني ما اسووق ,, ! --> وانا متخبله ع السوآقه وربيعتي تعرف هالشي ومخبرتنه قبل  :Big Grin: 

مادري عاد يتحراني بتنآزل عشانه لوؤل .. بس يحليله للحين تقولي انه يباني خخخخ ياخي غير شروطك بنحاول نرضى فيك ---> ماتستحي  :Big Grin: 

طبعآ تكنسل الموضوع ..  :Smile:  


ربي يرزقنـآ بالزوج الصالح الغني بدينه ومآله ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين ..

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> *بقولكم قصتي كنت في ثالث اعدادي ويو ناس يخطبوني ويوم قالتلي امية عن السالفة تميت اصيح* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

وللحين ماعرس راشد الماجد

مره قريت موضوع بمنتدى ثاني تقول كنت انش اصلي قيام الليل عسب اتزوج راغب علامه ههههههههههههههه تخيلو !!!

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> وللحين ماعرس راشد الماجد
> 
> مره قريت موضوع بمنتدى ثاني تقول كنت انش اصلي قيام الليل عسب اتزوج راغب علامه ههههههههههههههه تخيلو !!!



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه استخفن البنات والله

----------


## خواطر قلب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كشششششششششششخه سوآآآآآآآآآآلفكن والله اني 3 ايام اقرااا هالموضوووع 

مامليييييييت بالعكس خليتووني اتشوووق انخطب ههههههههههههههههه

الله يوفق كل عروس وعروووسه فحياااااتهم ويخليهم لبعض

ويرزقنااا بالازواااج الصالحين ^^

----------


## آمنه111

خخخ 

سوالفكم حلوة ،،


انا من شهر تقريبا عقب صلاة الظهر يا ابوي وهو يضحك .. يقولي يااينج خطيب وانا فخاطري شو اللي يضحك .. يقولي صف رابع تبينه ؟!! عاد انا ضحكت شو صف رابع خل ياخذ اختي اللي بصف سادس اكبر عنه سنتين ..

قال ابوي لاااااا هو ريال ويشتغل وكل شي تمام بس مب دارس الا صف رابع ... وانا ..؟!!!!!!!! خخخخ انصدمت وضحكت طبعا .. وعقب قالي ها شو تبييينه قلت لا شو اباه ماباه 

عقب سرنا نتغدى جان اتقول امي ها بسم الله ابوه ليش جي .. أكيد الولد شرات ابوه بعد .. اقولها ليش وين شفتيه 


شوفوا عاد 

تخيلوا الصبح .. شيبه يانا البيت ودق الباب ودخل ع كيفه بدون استئذان ووصل عند باب الصاله ويتكلم ويزقر خخ ويوم طلعت امي قالها انتوا عندكم بنتكم الكبيره نحن نباها للعرس خخ وانا ولدي يشتغل وعنده بيزات بس دارس لي صف رابع ها شو تبونه ؟؟!!!
خخخخخخخخ


شفتوا خطوبة حار بـ حار .. ما عنده تفاهم الشيبه عافد الصاله اونه بخطب بنتكم زين ما قال طلعوها شوفة شرعية خخ وانا راقده خبر خير مادري ..

----------


## بنـ عيمان ــت

هههههههههه

انا اغرب واحد ياني وانا اصغيره قال حق ابوي بخطب بنت وكل شي وعندي اداوم وجي بس خلني اسكن وياكم

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قوية ع الصعاب

> طلب غريب اعتبره !
> 
> واحد ياني عن طريج ربيعتي وشرطه الوحيد اني ما اسووق ,, ! --> وانا متخبله ع السوآقه وربيعتي تعرف هالشي ومخبرتنه قبل 
> 
> مادري عاد يتحراني بتنآزل عشانه لوؤل .. بس يحليله للحين تقولي انه يباني خخخخ ياخي غير شروطك بنحاول نرضى فيك ---> ماتستحي 
> 
> طبعآ تكنسل الموضوع ..  
> 
> 
> ربي يرزقنـآ بالزوج الصالح الغني بدينه ومآله ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين ..


ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح .. بس الغالية اذا الريال زين وشارنج تنازلي عن هالشرط ووافقي
ترا الاغلبية يحطون هذه الشروط وبالتالي اول ماا ايون العيال بروحه يطلب من الحرمة انها تسوق عسب يفتك من المشاوير .. وهذه وايد صارت بعايلتنا ....

والسموحة منكم طلعت برا الموضوع

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

> ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح .. بس الغالية اذا الريال زين وشارنج تنازلي عن هالشرط ووافقي
> ترا الاغلبية يحطون هذه الشروط وبالتالي اول ماا ايون العيال بروحه يطلب من الحرمة انها تسوق عسب يفتك من المشاوير .. وهذه وايد صارت بعايلتنا ....
> 
> والسموحة منكم طلعت برا الموضوع


بفكر عيل لوؤل .. يختيه عاد انا موتي وحياتي السواقه .. @[email protected] 

مادري بستخير وربي يجدم الي فيه الخيـــر  :Smile:  

مشكوره عزيزتي .. ربي يرزقج كل الي تتمنينه ^.^

----------


## حرمه كيوت

> واخييرا فكيت الطلاسم ... نقول بسم الله 
> 
> *الترجـمـــــــــــــه:*
> 
> 
> زوجي أغرب عريس تقدم لي ،نحن من عاداتنا ناكل الموز البنانا مع كل وجبه. فلما دخل زوجي غسل ايده وحطينا الغدا وحطينا موز فوق العيش. طبعا هو مواطن قال :ايش هذا تريدون بطني يلعب؟ طبعا خايف ان بطنه تمشي، طيب يا زوجي نحن عندننا حمام اذا بطنك يعورك .
> المهم ما رضى يتغدى عقب روحت (افسع>> ما عرفت اترجمها ).. المهم.. رحت افسع لزوجي غسلت ايدي بالماي وخوزت الموز من قدامه وجلست أاكله لقمه لقمه واخر لقمه عضني في صبعي وانا قلت له:انت زوج مفترس وقال يا غابة حياتي انا مثل الاسد ملك الغابه مومفترس بس، وحمش (بالمصري يعني شجاع جدا).
> عقب يوم الملجه انا وصيت اهلي وقلت لاتحطون موز جدام زوجي بس هم ما رضو وقالو هذي عاداتنا.واكل زوجي وتعود على عادات الصواميل >>جمع صوماليين.
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموز وراح اتضارب مع مدير القاعه وضرب المدير بكسات بس لأنه نسى الموز. مسكين مايريد الصواميل ينقدون علينا. (عجبتني ينقدو علينا خخخ)
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله اني ضحكت ضحك

----------


## ❥~S

هرجيسه مال اول 
خخخخ كنت ادش بنك ختيه اقطعها تقطيع

----------


## قلب اماراتيه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله اني فطست ومت من كثر الضحك..ربي يسعدكن الغاليات...^^

بعد 

بعد

كملوووووووووووووووا.....خخخخخخخ

----------


## حرمه كيوت

> هرجيسه مال اول 
> خخخخ كنت ادش بنك ختيه اقطعها تقطيع


حرام ليش موقفينها هههههههههههههه
والله كل شوي ارد ع الموضوع اقرا ردها وانقع ضحك

----------


## سلطانة حب

انا حليلي ابو ربيعتي خطبني 
ربيعتي كنت العب في بيتهم يوم كنت صغيره في الابتدائيه 

تخيلووو >< شكله شايفني من هذيج الايام و حبني هههه و ترياني لين اتخرج من الجامعه ويا خطبني 

عاد حليله واجه رفض مبرح 

وانا انصعقت صرااااااحه

----------


## dnyailwalah

اغرب خطيب خخخخخخخخخخخخخ زميل لي فالدوام

خطبني واهله منقبين واحن ذابحين وعشا ومانرووم نشوووف اشكااالهن ابد ,, لا البنات ولا الحريم

ويوم قربت الملجه 

قرر بشووروه 

انني افنش من شغلي

وابيع سيارتي

واقطع رخصة القيادة

واسكنج بعيد عن هلج يعني بيت هله بعيد عن العين واصر انه مااانستاجر لاا نسكن بيت هله

عقب هااا كله رفضت وارتحت والله عوضني خير فشريك دربي الله يخليه لي ولعياله

----------


## جوهره عمان

كان في عرس اختي وفي ناس جايين بيت خالي وحاضرين العرس فلما دشت العروس وجلست فالكوشه 
والكل كان ربش بعد فتره الديجي حطونا اغنيه واختي ماتريد اغاني فقلت للبنات ليش حطو اغاني وسمعتني وحده من ضيوف بيت خالي وقالت لبنت خالي ابا اخطب هالبنت لاخوي او مدري منو بالضبط وقالت لها بنت خالي خلاص 
هاي مخطووبه وبعدين خبروني عنها قلت لاني قلت مانبي اغاني ليش حطو اغنيه؟ فعشان جيه تبا تخطبني ولاني حلووه بعد قالت كان بقول لبنات العايله يقولن ليش تحطوون اغاني كان بتيسر امورهن .. هع

----------


## بطة بيضاء

وااااايد

مرة واحد خطبني و لوع جبدي حسيته وصخ ليش انه يطفي الزكارة بايديه (يعني ما طفاها في الطفاية ولة في الارض) قلتلهم ماباه خلاص

و واحد خطبني اونة ماباها تدرس صحافة و اعلام خلوها تغير تخصصها !!!!!!

و واحد خطبني و يباني اعيش وياه برع البلاد اونة 6 شهور الصيف برع البلاد و 6 شهور الشتا داخل البلاد قتله انا حرمة مب ابن بطوطة !!!

و محد دخل مزاجي صراحة 

بس من شفت بو علي قلت هوووو هذا بس و لا حد غيره بيكون شريك حياتي هههههه

الله يخلي لي و لعياله يا رب

----------


## شيخـــــه ..!

> و واحد خطبني و يباني اعيش وياه برع البلاد اونة 6 شهور الصيف برع البلاد و 6 شهور الشتا داخل البلاد قتله انا حرمة مب ابن بطوطة !!!


هههههههههههههههههه اونه ابن بطوطه 
ربي يسعدج و يهنيج ^^

----------


## اناناسة

> انا حليلي ابو ربيعتي خطبني 
> ربيعتي كنت العب في بيتهم يوم كنت صغيره في الابتدائيه 
> 
> تخيلووو >< شكله شايفني من هذيج الايام و حبني هههه و ترياني لين اتخرج من الجامعه ويا خطبني 
> 
> عاد حليله واجه رفض مبرح 
> 
> وانا انصعقت صرااااااحه


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه

----------


## اناناسة

و بعد تذكرت واحد غريب ههههه 
كننا مسافرين و رادين البلاد 
الطيارة واااايد تأخرت و تمينا في المطار 
محد كان يتوقع كل هالوقت نتعطل 
الله يسلمكم سرت و خذيت اكل و بغيت اكل الا اشوف يهال 
يطالعوني اغلبهم كانوا فقراء و انا كان معايه 
مبلغ معين مب وااايد 
لان خلاص بنرد البلاد و بيزاتهم ما تنفع لنا و لا بيزاتنا تنفع في مطارهم 

المهم خذيت بعد وجبتين قوم امي ما كانوا معايه كننا انا و اختي بس 

المهم خذيت الاكل و زكرت اليهال تعالوا كلوا معايه 
بروحيم ا كليت بس ريحة الكل كانت تدق في ا لراس يمي يمي 

المهم اليهال كلوا و شبعوا و وصلنا دبي 
الا اشوف واحد بكل وقاحة ياء و قال ممكن تدليني بيتكم اخطبج خخخ 
قلت شو ؟؟ انت من ؟؟ ما اعرفك 
الا يقول انا كنت اراقبج طول الوقت و اتمنى تقبلين بي كزوج 

الحين خلال دقايق قرر يتزوج  
قلت اكيد فكر هذي من الامارات 
و عندها كنز على بابا خخخخخخخخخخ 
ما عرف كشخة على الفاضي 
اصلا هالوقت كننا نمر بضائقة مالية 
نوعا ما هههههههههه 
الحمدلله و الشكر  :Smile:  
المهم 


شوية و بدق على راسه قلت آسفة انا مخطوبة 
عاده خرررررررررط خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## زيتونة(><)

خخخخخخخ

يلا كملو كملو ^^

----------


## mero0oh

ناااااااايس الموضوع

انا خطبوني 2 بس كل شي كان عاادي بس انا رفضتهم واحد ما رتحت له وثاني ماتفهمنا على كل شي وماصار نصيب

----------


## أم نهيـان

> اغرب عرسان تقدمولي ::
> 
> 
> 
> الاول :: واحد من العرسان اول يوم خطبني قال انا ياي من بوظبي تعبان ابا اتسبح عطوني فوطة
> 
> الثاني :: سأل كم تبون سعر غرفة النوم (( في احد يسأل عن سعرها ))
> 
> 
> وما عرست وكل واحد ياني اخس عن الثاني


هههههههههههههه حليلج والله .. من صدقج ..!!

----------


## أم نهيـان

الله يفرحكم مثل ما فرحتوني .. والله بطني عورني من كثر الضحك .. شكلي بولد بسببت الضحك.. آآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا بطني ..

----------


## زيتونة(><)

للرفع ~

----------


## شيخةراك

up up up
coool

----------


## سلطانة حب

> *بقولكم قصتي كنت في ثالث اعدادي ويو ناس يخطبوني ويوم قالتلي امية عن السالفة تميت اصيح* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه

اخ بطني والله ابا اروح الحمام من كثر ما ضحكت عليج هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## super girl

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

للرفع

^^

----------


## انا دلوعه انا

انا سهرانه وملانه

ويييت اقرى القصص ونستني وضحكتني ضحححححححححححححححك
هههههههههههههههههههههه


عليكم مواقف انما ايييييييييييييه

----------


## انا دلوعه انا

وينكم بنات

----------


## بوح القلوب

ههههههههههههههه واااايد المواقف تضحك 
بس للاسف ما صار لي شي يضحك كانت بطريقه عادي جدا ولين الحين ماوافقه ولا واحد منهم شكلي ادور واحد يسويلي خطوبه غريبه ما صارت ولا استوت
الله يستر بس

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

> هههههههههه
> 
> انا اغرب واحد ياني وانا اصغيره قال حق ابوي بخطب بنت وكل شي وعندي اداوم وجي بس خلني اسكن وياكم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## *دبونهـ*

انا قصه خطوبتي طويله ومحزنه 

وطبعا ما اقدر اقول لأحد

انا لين الحين احبه واهو يحبني 

بس ما استوا النصيب ولازم كل واحد ينسا الثاني

----------


## Maryam22

ههههه سوالفكم تضحك

عني انا ماصار موقف غريب

بس عقب ما ملجت بإسبوع كان عندنا عرس نحضره.. وانا اسلم على ام العروس اشوفها تقبض ايدي توديني عند حرمة وتقول هاي (فلانه) الي خبرتج عنها وجي وجي... 

وانا اضحك مستغربة شو الموضوع .. جان تصد تقول هاي تدور حرمة لولدها وقلت لها عنج بس مضيعه رقمكم من كم يوم ابا ادق .. وزين شفتج جان اضحك قلت توني من اسبوع ملجت ههههه

----------


## انا دلوعه انا

كملووووو كملو ههههههههه

----------


## super girl

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع

^^

----------


## znoOoOb

كملوا
افا خلص الموضوع

----------


## المديه

up up up up up up up up 
لعيونكم بس حبايبي

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

برب
بعدين بخبركم

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

يلا عاد يالمعرسات

نبا نضحك خبرووناااا شو صار وياكم << مشكلة الملاقيف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

اممم ...اغرب واحد ياني كاندكتور أمريكي من اصل عراقي ماكل البقدنوس إلاإذا كان معصور شافني ف الدوام وطااااح ..خخخخ

----------


## عليونة

في واحد تقدملي وماصار نصيب (اخوي قالي بصراحه ما انصحج توافقين وانتي بكيفج) فرفضت لانه مانعرفهم فقلت اخوي مابيقول الا وهو يعرف شي مب زين عن الريال ...وعقب ما انخطبت رسمي من خطيبي حضرته قام يهدد اونه ارفضيه وماعرف شو..
الحمدلله ان اخوي نبهني و رفضته لانه طلع على اصله ..سويتله طاف وكله طلع كلام فكلام  :Smile: 
ومرتاحه مع خطيبي  :Smile:

----------


## بنوته6

*بم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكن ورحمه الله وبركاته


والله من صبح وانا أقرا الموضوع ههههههههههههههه ما خلصت غير الحينه العشاء يعني 24 ساعه ههه يمكن أقل

ضحكتوني ب ماعليه يالله إلي ما تزوجوا ان شاءالله ربي يرزقكم الزوج الصالح



والسموحه
فمان الله*

----------


## hamdo0oya

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه مت من الظحك 

كملووو كملوووووو هههههههههه

----------


## DIOR ONLY

UP UP UP

----------


## شوق النسانيس

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شي مواقف تهللللك من الضحك 
كمبليت كمبليت 
وربي يطول بعماركن
....

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ههههههههههه

مواقفكم حلووووه

----------


## jumana

الله يسلمكم ذكرتوني بواحد خطبني يوم شافني ، إلا يباني امتن زيادة شكله من محبين الاحجام الثقيلة ...أنا روحي مربربه وين أمتن بعد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ومصر يباني أمتن 

بس ماصار نصيب

----------


## bdrooh

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hoooor 
شو هالتنقيع 

مين يولع شلق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زيتونة(><)

كملوووووووووو ^^

----------


## جنونهـ^^

هههههههه 

والله انه هالسوالف ياات فوقتهاا اناا عاد هاا دواي ومن يمسكني عاد ^^
من قريت الموضووع مادري شوو صار الا هالاحساس يطب فوق راسي اني قريب بنخطب لول  :Smile: 
المهم حبايبي انا بعد صارت لي مواقف بس بعدين بخبركم ...

كل تأخيره وفيها خيره خخ *__^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> كلهم طيبين وحليييلهم 
> إلاا واااحد ... من شباب الميدان 
> 
> امه تعرف اني ولله الحمد ما ابا غير مستقيم ((مطوع .. 
> 
> عاد تقول للاهل .. ولدية ما شاء متدين و يبا متدينة وحليله ..>> معقوله مطوع يعني ! وفي الميدان ...خخخخخخخ
> 
> عاد يوم كلمتني الوالده قلت هيييييييييه باينه الطوااعه ... ما شاء الله 
> 
> ...


امين يا قلبي عسى ربي يرزقج يارب

----------


## فنون الحب

> هههههههههههههههه ويا سوالفكم الحلوة
> 
> 
> أنا عندي سالفة بس ما وصلت للخطبة
> 
> اممم مرة ياني مسج في العيد من رقم غريب
> 
> رديت بمسج وسألت منو ..
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكت من خاطري والله

تحف !

----------


## مربوشة دبي

ههههههههههههه
يالله كملووو ^^

----------


## *{شمۈخيےيڪسرڪ

هههههههههههه حلوووووووووة سوالفكن..شي منهن غريييب وشي يفطس ضحك...
كملوووو...خلونا نضحك..

----------


## جنونهـ^^

back ^^

ممم صارت لي سوالف واايد من هالقبيل يعني ناس يبوني وجي واغلبها ماا اذكرهاا بس اللي كان واضح منها 
هي هالسالفه انه من يوم كنت صغيره ربيعت الوالده تقولي عن ولدها وتزقرني خطيبة ولدي خطيبة ولدي لين ما كبرت وهي تقولي شراايج اخطبج حق ولدي ورمست امي وجي .. بعدها سكتت و بعد فترة خبرت امي انه يبا وحده من اهله وانه يحبها اناا هني طبعا قلت الحمدلله لاني كنت ما ابااه 
وبعد فتره كانت امي ترمسني عن واحد ثاني انه كبير ودارس برع يمكن اكبر عني ب9 سنوات وجيي اناا هني استانست لانه كان نفسي اتزوج واحد اكبر عني بهالسنوات وراحت الوالده ورمست ابوي عن السالفه وابوي ما رضى لانه الريال اكبر عني بواايد واناا صغيره .. يوم دريت اتضايقت وقلت لامي ليش ابوي يسوي جي 
واخر شي خبرتني امي انه هالريال يصير ولد ربيعت امي الكبير خخخخخخخخ << مطلوبه بالقوو P: ^^

----------


## شيخةراك

اب اب اب

----------


## (النرجسية)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوالفكن تظحك خخخخخ

----------


## ام جواهر

لى عوده خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Qassida

لوول سوالفكم حلوة يابنات الله يسعدكم ان شاء الله

اللله يرزق اللي ماعرسوا بالزوج الصالح الي يحبهم ويستر عليهم 

انا قريب اخلص العشرينات ولا احد تقدم لي ولا مرة 

خاطري لو مرة احس اني انثى وتصير لي شوفة شرعية او على الاقل يجونا ناس يخطبوني او شي بس ابد مافيه

ياللا الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## انا دلوعه انا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فطـــامي 750

ههههههه لا لا ما بخبركم اخاف تحسدووني خخخ

اغرب واااحد تقدملي O_o
امي (مش دارس) + ما يشغل + عمره 37 >> ههههههههه قوااات عينهم ويايين يخطبون بكل جرأ بعد !!!!!

والثاني مريض و فيه السكري 

والثالث هههههههههههههههههه لالا ما بكمل عشان ما تصيحون

----------


## حلاتي ف غلاتي

اوووه انا ووواايد مرة وحده خطبتني فالمستشفى كنت مررريضه وحالتي لله وهاي يت تتخبرني وين امج قلت لها فالبيت قالت انزين عطيني رقمها عطيتها رقم امي ورمستها اونه تباني لولدها هع وانخطبت فالصالوون مرتين هع باب رزق هالصالون ومرة فالسوق هع هع وطبعا امي كله تقوولهم لا محيرة لولد عمها <<طردة هع

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

> لوول سوالفكم حلوة يابنات الله يسعدكم ان شاء الله
> 
> اللله يرزق اللي ماعرسوا بالزوج الصالح الي يحبهم ويستر عليهم 
> 
> انا قريب اخلص العشرينات ولا احد تقدم لي ولا مرة 
> 
> خاطري لو مرة احس اني انثى وتصير لي شوفة شرعية او على الاقل يجونا ناس يخطبوني او شي بس ابد مافيه
> 
> ياللا الحمدلله على كل حال


كل تآخيرة فيهـآ خيرة . .

وكل شي من آلله فيه حكمه . . 

عسى مآتخلص هآلسنه آلآ ونفرح فيج عروس


قؤؤلي آمين =)

----------


## زيتونة(><)

خخخخ يلا كملووووو ^^

----------


## خريجة متهورة

> *بقولكم قصتي كنت في ثالث اعدادي ويو ناس يخطبوني ويوم قالتلي امية عن السالفة تميت اصيح* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه عسل عسل

حبيتها السالفة

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

الصراحه انا عن نفسي تقدملي 2 اشخاص و كل واحد له عيب 

الأول: كنت في عرس بنت خالوتي و اتريا الموتر مع بنت عموتي، المهم شفت واحد من بعيد ماسك هالعصا و يشخ بالارض،، و انا كنت ارمس بنت عمتي اقولها بلاه هالريااال عصبي و مفول يحليله اكيد حرمته بعده في العرس و مطلعه قروون يحليله كم بيتريا،، طبعا انا ما عرفت ان كان يسمع كل شيء ما شاء الله صوتي عالي،، بعده بيومين وحده اتصلت في بيتنا و قالت انا ياينكم اليوم، لا نعرفها و لا هم يحزنون ما ادري من وين يابت رقم بيتنا ،، المهم ع العشا وصلت الحرمه و وياها واحد و هالشخص هو نفس اللي كان ماسك العصا حتى و هو ياي يخطب كان ماسك هالعصا،، و الله من الزيااغ رفضته>>>> بس بعدين ندمت قلت ياليتني وافقت ما شاء الله ريااال و نعم فيه و اهم شيء ان بدوي


و الثاني: واحد ياي يخطبني و من الشهر يتصل لوالد و حشارنه ع هالخطب المهم الوالد الله يطول بعمره عطاه الموعد و يو رياااييل رمسوا ابويه و نفس شيء حريم،، المهم لما يت نظره الشرعية قلت انا بألف قصة و إذا هو رضى عن هالقصة الخرافية انا بآخذه و إذا لا يعني ما شيء نصيب،، القصه كالتالي فديتني جريئة في هالمواقف لان من اسلوبه مب ياي يخطب ياي يلعب و طماع بالحلال و انا لما صليت ما حسيت اي راحه تجاه،، قلت له شوف يا فلان دامك ياي تخطبني لازم تعرف هالقصة ابوي عليه ديوون و انا لازم اشتغل عشان اساعده ( والله ما اقص عليكم فتح عيونه و قال عيل هالخير كله مب مال ابوج) قلت له هيه مال ابوي،، بس شكل مب ياي تخطب ياي و انت طماع،، و الله قام يتلعثم بالكلام و يتخربط ،، قلت له بالحرف الواحد يا اخوي ما شيء نصيب بينا..



و بعدني يالسه اتريا الفرج عسى ربي يرزقني و يرزق كل وحده بريل صالح

----------


## Abeer99

> لوول سوالفكم حلوة يابنات الله يسعدكم ان شاء الله
> 
> اللله يرزق اللي ماعرسوا بالزوج الصالح الي يحبهم ويستر عليهم 
> 
> انا قريب اخلص العشرينات ولا احد تقدم لي ولا مرة 
> 
> خاطري لو مرة احس اني انثى وتصير لي شوفة شرعية او على الاقل يجونا ناس يخطبوني او شي بس ابد مافيه
> 
> ياللا الحمدلله على كل حال


ما عليه عزيزتى 
الزواج رزق كل واحد بيأخذ رزقه
يمكن التأخير خير لك 
ربي يرزقك الزوج الصالح اللى يغنيك عن رجال الدنيا اللى يعرف قدرك ويحترمك
عزيزتى من صبر ظفر 
أدعى ربك متذللة لله وحده واكثرى من الاستغفار
ربي يرزق كل عازبة الزوج الصالح المحترم القائم بواجباته الدينيه

----------


## الغزال ش

انا واحد خطبني بس معرس وانا كان عمري 14

الثاني : كان ياي ببدلة الدوام الظهر وتم الزواج ههههههههه بس فشل الزواج للاسف

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

> اغرب عرسان تقدمولي ::
> 
> 
> 
> الاول :: واحد من العرسان اول يوم خطبني قال انا ياي من بوظبي تعبان ابا اتسبح عطوني فوطة
> 
> الثاني :: سأل كم تبون سعر غرفة النوم (( في احد يسأل عن سعرها ))
> 
> 
> وما عرست وكل واحد ياني اخس عن الثاني


واااااااااااايد ظحكت ع الاول ماخذ رته الاخ خخخخخخخ

----------


## o0oh

احس نص الموااااااااااقف تأليييييييييييف >>>> يعني افلام هنديه  :Big Grin: 


سوالف مادش العقل ولا بأي شكل من الاشكال هع

----------


## o0oh

ملاااااااااااااحظه :Big Grin: 

كل اللي الــفن افلااااااااااااااااااام فالنهايه رفضن الي خطبهن وتلاقونها ف موضوع ثاني تصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح تبا تعرررررررررس خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حواري 09

اذكر ايام الجامعه خطبتني وحده لعمهاااا ومارديت عليهااا 
وبعد فتره رمسوا الوالده بس الوالده خبرتهم اني مخطوبه لولد عمي 
\
\
\
السالفه الغربيه انه بعد كم سنه مسكوه الامن 
\
\
\
طلع من تنظيم القاعده او شي جي مب عارفه شو مسوي 
للحين اخواني يتطنزون علي يقولون كنتي بتصيرين مره الارهابي

----------


## أم نهيـان

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نسايم روح

اغرب معرس ياني واحد يمني وامه طول الوقت قاعده تتطرش شغل وطباخ قلت لها انا ابا خدامه وشغل مابشتغل قالت لي لازم تساعدين ريلج قلت لها مابا شغل وخلاص رفضت واهي اصلا خذت فكره عني عشان طول الوقت منبوزه واي شي تقوله ارد عليها 
والثاني قطري من اصل سوري يتشرط ويحط وليش لابسه وغيره من الكلام وقال مخلصه الدراسه ولازم تخلصين عاد تجرائة وسالته انت شو اصله قال سوري ماخذ الجنسيه وبعدين قلت لها عندك شهاده قال لا سادس ابتدائي وقلت له وين بتعيشني قال مع اهلي وكل يوم وحده تشتغل لان ماعندنا خدامه واكيد صار رفض بس تصدقون الى اليوم يدور وحده ترضى بشروطه وماحصل

----------


## مجروحة النفس

للرفع \

----------


## HanOoOoDah

ههههههه

حلوة مواقفكم

أنا قصتي قصه

أنا يوم أستحي أشق الحلج شق  :12 (70): 

يا بو عيالي يجوفني النظرة الشرعيه

ومن دخل وأنا شاقه الحلج  :13 (51): 

وقعد يسألني وين دارسه وشو تخصصج وعن الدراسه واختي عدالي تقول هذا ياي يسوي مقالبه لوظيفة ولا شو

المهم أنا شاقه حلجي عيوني يالله يالله تبين وراح ركب السيارة وقال حق امه ما جفتها عدل كله تضحك خلينا نرد وانجوفها

قالت له أمه والله ما رديت فشيله  :12 (82): 

والحمدلله عرسنا ولين الحين يعايرني شاقه الحلج هاه جنج مب مصدقه ههههه طايره فيني  :12 (69): 


هنووده

----------


## زيتونة(><)

هههههههه عيبتني ^^

----------


## jumana

> الصراحه انا عن نفسي تقدملي 2 اشخاص و كل واحد له عيب 
> 
> الأول: كنت في عرس بنت خالوتي و اتريا الموتر مع بنت عموتي، المهم شفت واحد من بعيد ماسك هالعصا و يشخ بالارض،، و انا كنت ارمس بنت عمتي اقولها بلاه هالريااال عصبي و مفول يحليله اكيد حرمته بعده في العرس و مطلعه قروون يحليله كم بيتريا،، طبعا انا ما عرفت ان كان يسمع كل شيء ما شاء الله صوتي عالي،، بعده بيومين وحده اتصلت في بيتنا و قالت انا ياينكم اليوم، لا نعرفها و لا هم يحزنون ما ادري من وين يابت رقم بيتنا ،، المهم ع العشا وصلت الحرمه و وياها واحد و هالشخص هو نفس اللي كان ماسك العصا حتى و هو ياي يخطب كان ماسك هالعصا،، و الله من الزيااغ رفضته>>>> بس بعدين ندمت قلت ياليتني وافقت ما شاء الله ريااال و نعم فيه و اهم شيء ان بدوي
> 
> 
> و الثاني: واحد ياي يخطبني و من الشهر يتصل لوالد و حشارنه ع هالخطب المهم الوالد الله يطول بعمره عطاه الموعد و يو رياااييل رمسوا ابويه و نفس شيء حريم،، المهم لما يت نظره الشرعية قلت انا بألف قصة و إذا هو رضى عن هالقصة الخرافية انا بآخذه و إذا لا يعني ما شيء نصيب،، القصه كالتالي فديتني جريئة في هالمواقف لان من اسلوبه مب ياي يخطب ياي يلعب و طماع بالحلال و انا لما صليت ما حسيت اي راحه تجاه،، قلت له شوف يا فلان دامك ياي تخطبني لازم تعرف هالقصة ابوي عليه ديوون و انا لازم اشتغل عشان اساعده ( والله ما اقص عليكم فتح عيونه و قال عيل هالخير كله مب مال ابوج) قلت له هيه مال ابوي،، بس شكل مب ياي تخطب ياي و انت طماع،، و الله قام يتلعثم بالكلام و يتخربط ،، قلت له بالحرف الواحد يا اخوي ما شيء نصيب بينا..
> 
> 
> 
> و بعدني يالسه اتريا الفرج عسى ربي يرزقني و يرزق كل وحده بريل صالح



ماشاء الله عليج جريئـــــــــــة

----------


## فقيره لله

ااتريا نصيبي ... وان شاءالله يفرجها ربي ع كل ينت سواء كانت صغيره او كبيره

----------


## سمراء العيون

> والله اغرب واحد ياني
> 
> خخخخخ قال والله ابها تلبس برقع >> شو وين عايشين ام خماس وشلتها 
> 
> قلت حشى عليه ما اباااه 
> 
> برقع قال خخخخ



حلوة عيبتني و تعليقج أحلى

----------


## شيخةراك

احللى رفع  :Smile:

----------


## زيتونة(><)

للرفع ^^

----------


## شيخةراك

اب اب اب

----------


## عليا القمر23

> اسمعو قصتى مع اول ريال تقدم لى والله لين اليوم اتذكرة انا واهلى
> 
> وانتم نضحك وزوجى بعد يضحك معانا
> 
> بيتنا كان مكون من دور واحد كنت من محبين الجلوس بالحوش ووقتها كنت ادرس
> 
> لاولى اعدادى شفت شاب مسكين يدور على اكل من الزبالة وانتم بكرامة
> 
> نديت علية ودخلتة الحوش ودخلت المطبخ وحطيت لة اكل
> ...


كلهم كوم وانتي كوم ثاني 

كيف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مينون عاد مره وحده

----------


## ام ليلى بدر

الصراحه حبيت اشارككم

اغرب خطبتين كان اول خاطب: يكلم الوالد ويقوله انه مهندس كهربه, والوالد ملامحه ما تغيرت وقاله كمل, الاخ ظن ان ابو مستخف بشغله المهندس فجان يفز اخونا ويقول : بس لا تخاف عمي, ترا اشتغل بعد دي جي ومرات اغني (جا يكحلها عماها) خخخخخخخخ طبعا انرفض لمؤهله الثاني


والخطبه الغريبه الثانيه: اخو اربيعتي: جافني من سنتين شهر 12 واعجب فيني وكلم اخته وقال شوفي رايها اني اخطبها, الريال ماعليه زود وظيفته حكوميه وراتبها زين, وماني متبطره وايد فوافقت.. جان الاخ يوم ياي يخطب يقول حق ابوي الملجه والعرس كلهم في شهر 2 وبما ان مادياته ضعيفه.. يبانا نساعده بنص التكاليف او يمكن ازود!!!!

اذا ما عندك تعرس.. اش حفه ترز ويهك وتخطب بنات الناس.. صج عصبت ورفضته

 :Ast Green:

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

في خطبه صآرت لي تقريآ من 7 سنين ^_^


الله يسلمكم هالرجال ، يصير اخو ربيعتي
و هالربيعه تعرفت عليها ايام الاعداديه ..


الله يسلمكم ،يوم كنت بالصف السادس ، كنت في مدرسه بعيده عن بيتنا < بطبيعه الحال .. البآص يمر علي .. 
و طبعآآ كل يوم الصبح ، لآلآلآلآلآلآزم اصبح بوجه هالرجال ( المعرس ، اخو ربيعتي ) ..
كنت استغرب منه ، يوميآآآآآ يمر صوب بيتنا ، للعلم بيتهم جدآ بعيد عن بيتنا ، و من صوب بيتهم يروم يطلع ع الشارع العام ، بس ليش يمر صوب بيتنا ، ما كنت مستوعبه ليش !!



يقولكم ، بعد 3 سنين ... 
السادس ، و اول اعدادي ، و ثاني اعدادي < كان دوووووم يمر صوب بيتنا ، 
و انا اول ما اشوفه ، بسرعه انخش في البيت ، و كنت فعلا اخاف منه .. 


يقولكم يوم صرنا بالثالث اعدادي ، تعرفت ع اخته ، 
و من يومهآآ ، دووووووووم كان يجيب اخته ، عسب توقف معانا في موقف الباص .. ( جدام بيتنآ ) ..


الله يسلمكم و مشت الايام و مضت السنين ، 
و هالبنت ، صارت من صديقاتي المقربآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت ..

و يوم كنا بالثانويه ، دوم كانت تقول لي ، 
ترآآ بنزوجج فلان .. و نتغشمر و جيه
و دوم ترسمني و ترسم اخوها و تقول شوفي ، المتان للمتان ، و الضعاف للضعاف .. هههههههههههههههههه



مرت السنين و تقريبآآ اهله كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللهم عرفوآ انه هالرجال يحبني من و انا بالصف السادس هههههههههههه


يوم وصلت الثانويه العامه ،، خلاص الرجال كان مقتنع اني بوافق
بحكم اني ربيعه اخته + انا جدا احترمه و اهله يدرون بهالشي .. 

يعني تقدرون تقولون ، استلطآف .. 




يحليله ،، بيوم من الايام / امي كانت زعلانه مني
فـ كنا قاعدين في الصاله ، الا يرن التلفون < طبيت ع التلفون ، الو الو ..
جان اسمع صوت اختهم الكبيره .. ام فهد ^_^


شششحالج غلويه شخبارج ، 
بخير ام فهد علومج ، شهالمفاجآه الحلوه ، متصله علينآ .. 

قعدت تسولف معاي ، و عطتني كمن سؤآل ههههههههههههه
عقب قالت لي .. 

شوفي ، ابا اخطبج حق اخوي فلان ( اللي اهو المعرس ) .. شرأيج !!

انا من الزيغه و المستحى ، قلت مآدري بسأل امي < و قعدت اضحك ..

جان أسأل امي ، يمه يمه ، ربيعتي تباا تخطبني لآخوهآ ، شرأيج ههههههههههه

امي طالعتني بنظره ( كانت مفوله علي )
قالت لي : ما بتتزوجين الا يوم يوصل عمرج 21
و حزتها كان عمري 19 ههههههههههههههههههه


عاد انا قلت نفس الكلام للحرمه ، و حسيتها تضايقت ،، 

( طبعآ امي قالت جيه و انا قلت جيه ، ع اساس دووم انا وربيعتي نتغشمر بهالمواضيع ، بس بعد ما صكرت السماعه استوعبت انه اللي رمستني اختهم العوده ، هب ربيعتي !!!! )



الرجال طبعآآ عصب ..

و بعدهآ بأسبوع شفت ربيعتي < طبعآ معاي في الصف

كنا نسولف و نسولف، و فجآه قألت / غلوي ، ترآآ اليوم ملجه اخوي فلان < اسميني دمعت هههههههههه


بس قعدت اضحك و اقول الله يوفقهم يارب و يسعدهم و جيه يعني



و بعد شهر ، قالت لي ، اليوم الفلاني ملجه اخوي ، تعالي اهو عازمنج بنفسه هههههههههههه

قالتلها لآ هب يايه ، ماتوقع احد بيقدر يوصلني < ماكان عندي الليسن . و حتى لو عندي السياره ما بيخلوني اسير بوظبي بروحي ..



عقب اهي قالت لآخوهآ ، قالت غلوي ما بتحضر ملجتك ، 
قال / قولي لغاليه ، ليش ما بتحضر <<<< اهي زعلانه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 :Frown: 

كان حآس فيني  :Frown: 



شسمه ، كنت فعلآ معجبه فيه من زود ما احب امه و ابوه و خواته ،، 




للعلم ،، صحيح متتزوج و عندنا عيال ما شاء الله عليهم ^_^ 
بس للحين يطريني جدام خواته ، و خواته يخبروني ^_^





هذي ما كانت اغرب خطبه لي ، 
هذي كانت احزن خطبه لي ،، و كانت اول الخطب ههههههههههههههه

----------


## جنـه الــورد

يا قلبي عليج يا غاليه قلبي عورني على سالفتج  :Frown:  >>> عدال يالحساسه

يالله ماكان من نصيبج  :Smile:  الله يرزقج ان شاءالله بواحد احسن منه ..

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> احس نص الموااااااااااقف تأليييييييييييف >>>> يعني افلام هنديه 
> 
> 
> سوالف مادش العقل ولا بأي شكل من الاشكال هع


لا تحطين بذمتج .. احسني الظن شدراج يمكن صدق ؟؟

----------


## اللآلئ

> في خطبه صآرت لي تقريآ من 7 سنين ^_^
> 
> 
> الله يسلمكم هالرجال ، يصير اخو ربيعتي
> و هالربيعه تعرفت عليها ايام الاعداديه ..
> 
> 
> الله يسلمكم ،يوم كنت بالصف السادس ، كنت في مدرسه بعيده عن بيتنا < بطبيعه الحال .. البآص يمر علي .. 
> و طبعآآ كل يوم الصبح ، لآلآلآلآلآلآزم اصبح بوجه هالرجال ( المعرس ، اخو ربيعتي ) ..
> ...


حرام قصه رومانسيه .. من يوم كنتي صف 6  :Frown: 
يالله الله كريم
و يرزقج بريل صالح 




> ملاااااااااااااحظه
> 
> كل اللي الــفن افلااااااااااااااااااام فالنهايه رفضن الي خطبهن وتلاقونها ف موضوع ثاني تصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح تبا تعرررررررررس خخخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههه
ردج ضحكني 
بس بعد احسني الظن لوول





> انا قصه خطوبتي طويله ومحزنه 
> 
> وطبعا ما اقدر اقول لأحد
> 
> انا لين الحين احبه واهو يحبني 
> 
> بس ما استوا النصيب ولازم كل واحد ينسا الثاني



الله يعينكم ..
و ان شااء الله يستوي نصيب من بينكم و تعيشون بسبات و نبات و تخلفو صبيان و بنات  :Smile:

----------


## كلي ثقهـ

للرفع

----------


## أسـامـي

ههههههههههه سوالفكن تفطس ضحك كع كع

مابقولكم عن سوالفية ههه

----------


## مـــــريم

> ملاااااااااااااحظه
> 
> كل اللي الــفن افلااااااااااااااااااام فالنهايه رفضن الي خطبهن وتلاقونها ف موضوع ثاني تصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح تبا تعرررررررررس خخخخخخخخخ


لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

> يا قلبي عليج يا غاليه قلبي عورني على سالفتج  >>> عدال يالحساسه
> 
> يالله ماكان من نصيبج  الله يرزقج ان شاءالله بواحد احسن منه ..


شنسوي بعد ^_^ 
الله كريم ^_^

آلحمدلله على كل حآل ، و الله يسعد قليبه ^_^
مشكوره ياقلبي ع الدعوه الطيبه  :Smile: 








> حرام قصه رومانسيه .. من يوم كنتي صف 6 
> يالله الله كريم
> و يرزقج بريل صالح



شفتي شقآيل هههههههههههههههه
لآ ، بقولج شي ثآني ،
مسوي واحد من عيآل اخته ع اسمي ( يعني ما ينادي الولد بأسمه ، يناديه غلوي هههههههههههههه )

آمين ، تسلمين يآلغلآ ع الدعوه الطيبه ..

----------


## فراشة الشارجة

لللرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ms. caramel

اممممم الشي الغريب والحلو إللي حصل في حياتي 

خطبتي من خطيبي ..

شي أغرب من الخيــــآاااااال ..

ماأحب أقولهـا لحد كيف صآرت .. << :$

بس أهلي وأهله يدرون بهآ ..

وإن شاءالله عيآلي مستقبلآ حيدرون بها ..


الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

> اممممم الشي الغريب والحلو إللي حصل في حياتي 
> 
> خطبتي من خطيبي ..
> 
> شي أغرب من الخيــــآاااااال ..
> 
> ماأحب أقولهـا لحد كيف صآرت .. << :$
> 
> بس أهلي وأهله يدرون بهآ ..
> ...

----------


## زيتونة(><)

للرفع ~

----------


## مناكير فوشية

الله يوفق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح و يسعد بالها يااارب
عاجلا غير اجل
انه على كل شيء قدير  :Smile:

----------


## Sweet ♥ Heart

هههههههههههههههههههه

أنا ياني وااحد من أول مرة قبل ما اييب أمه حتى

يا ياييب أبوه و عمه و خاله و 20 شخص من أهله
والله العظيم ما اتمصخر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههه
يايين بسبع سيايير

لاا و كاانوا في نفس اليوم ينااقشون أبوي و اخواني عن المهر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مستعيلين مب ناقص الاا كانو يقوولون المجلة اليوم

----------


## دانة الغربية

روووووووووووووووووعة شوالفكم 


يلا كملووو

----------


## مربوشة دبي

يالله كملو سوالفكم حلوووووه

----------


## شيخةراك

للرفع
هع

----------


## al3neida

انـــا بس دوامــت -- اربــيع مديري (معانا بالدوام بعد ) انعجـــب فيني 

و انا ما كنت عــارفه بالموضـــــوع -- و هو مطوع و وايد مــحترم 

و قال حق سكرتيته (زميلتي بالدوام ) روحي اساليها لو مرتبطه و الا لا و انه يبى يمرنا عشان يخطــبني --بس بطريقة مب مباشره 

انا وقتها كنت مالجه و اتزهب للعـــرس-- و صارت وايد كلوز معاي سكرتيرته 

و عرفت انـــي مالجه و خــبرته -- ! 

حرام عقب يـــاني و قال -- صدق الكلام-- قلت له هـــيه

قال لي عورتــي قــلبي و انا انعجبـت فيج و كيف ما حســيتي اني اباج 

انا طبعا منصدمه و قلــت الله يــرزقك باللي احســن عني ان شاءالله 

و عقب انا انتقلت مــكان ثاني - و هو تــزوج عقــبي بــفــتره و عرفني على زوجته بعد !!!

و الامور طــيبه الحمدالله ^_^

----------


## فراشة الشارجة

للرفع
,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## UAEGIRL08

الحمدللـــــــــــــــه على كل حال

----------


## مـــــريم

كملوا صواريخكم حلوه
اقصد سواليفكم حلوه ههههههههههههه

----------


## دانة الغربية

ههههههههههههه حلوة هذي صواريخكم مريوم

----------


## Asoomah

> هههههههههههههههه ويا سوالفكم الحلوة
> 
> 
> أنا عندي سالفة بس ما وصلت للخطبة
> 
> اممم مرة ياني مسج في العيد من رقم غريب
> 
> رديت بمسج وسألت منو ..
> 
> ...


حرام عليج هههههههه احس كان فيه امل تتزوجووون

----------


## Asoomah

أنا انخطبت وايـــــــــــــد بس ما صار نصيب .....مااستوى شي غريب فيهن..عادي بين الحريم يخطبوني بعد بدون ما يشوفوني

اما المواقف الي تتكلمون عنها صارتلي وايد يوم اطلع بس ولا واحد طرى سالفه العرس  :Frown:  كلهم بس يبون يتعرفون ويواعدون عافانا الله

بقولكم سالفه كنت بعدني طالبه في الجامعه يمكن اول سنه ولا ثاني سنه جامعه...نحن من بوظبي بس هاك اليوم سرنا بيتنا الي في العين .. وهاك اليوم سرت مع امايه كارفور الي هناك ..امي سارت صوب الاجبان و انا سرت صووووب البيض و الحليب امي موصتني اشتري من هناك ... والله لابسه عباه و شيله ساده و مسكره و اي كلااااام جيه مال طلعه بسرع بسرعه .. المشكله اني يوم اطلع اكون متحجبببببببه عدللللللللل ولا نقطه ميك اب فوق هذا مر صوبي واحد شكله خليجي ما ادري من وين بس كاشششششخخ ولا جنه رايح كارفور لالا عرس ههههههه ياني و همس لي قالي "الغاليه تعالي لي الليله في الفندق الفلاني ....غرفتي الرقم الفلاني ...انتظرج على احر من الجمر يا ...(تغزل فيني شوي استغفرالله ما بقول)"

.........
...
...
،...
O_____________O
اول شي حسيت اني بموووووت من الخوف و فيني ضحكه على صيحه و في ايدي كرتون البيض زين ما طاح من ايدي و تكسر .. هو خلص كلامه من هني وأنا ررررررررررركضه عند امايه <<شرده 

خبرت اميه قالت وينه الخايس ما يستحي ع ويهه عصصصصصصصبت اميه 
الحمدلله اني بعدين ما شفته وسرنا البيت...
ما انساهاا والله شو شايفني ان شاءالله >ـــــ< من النوع هاك الي ما ينطرى ؟؟ مايشوف اني وحده متحجبه و متستره ؟ 

احمدوا ربكم الي ايونكم ايقولولكم قصدنا شريف و نبا بنتكم بالحلال .........انا شوفوا هذا شو قالي  :Frown:  الحمدلله و الشكر

اسمحو لي ع الاطاله

----------


## نوف الطائي

هههههههه
سوالفكم طر 

انا ما فيني حيل اكتب شئ الحين 



للرفع

----------


## الدندوشة

*ما شاء الله سوالفكم تجنن*

----------


## عجيـد الريم

ذكرتيني بايام مضت 

ياني واحد عمره ما يقارب 48 سنه ومتخبل يباني .. يختي معنه شايفني يوم كنت 17 سنه وفتحولي هالسالفه يوم انا 20 سنه 

اقول فخاطري يختي شو ناقصني والحمدلله رديته واتريا النصيب الي اخير عنه 

والله يسهل على الكل

----------


## *شموخ*

تقدملي واحد 


يوم سالت عنه قالولي انه عرس يوم واحد وطلق حرمته اليوم الثاني ههههههههههههههه



وتقدم لي واحد توه متخرج من الثنويه ههههههههههههههه

----------


## غرشوبة السمر

السلام عليكم

مواقفكم حلوة الا انا موقفي غير

انا قالولي تقدم لج واحد كبير فالسن بس شكله صغيرون

وعمره تقريبا 39

المهم وافقت فالنهاية

وفالنظرة شرعية شفت واحد شيييييييييبه مافيه ضروس

قلت هذا يده؟

قالي ابوي استحي ع ويهج هذا العريس

وانا على طول طحت غشيانة

يابولي عطر ماشي فايدة بصل بعد ماشي فايدة

آخر شي يابولي ماي ورشوني وجاااااااااااااااان انش


واشوف امي توعيني تقولي




.









.






قومي الساعه الحين 5 والفطور منو بيجهزه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ملقوفة مينونة

يالله بالستر

----------


## منصورييه

من اهل ماما شافني في الشام وخطبني المشكله انو وافد وعمره في الخمسين ومتزوج وبناتو صاحاباتي ههههههههههه

----------


## زيتونة(><)

يلا كملووووووووووو ^^

----------


## o0oh

> لا تحطين بذمتج .. احسني الظن شدراج يمكن صدق ؟؟




انا كاتبه كلامي بالعربي مب بالاوردو عسب تفسرونه على كيفكم

كتبت احس.. يعني من الاحسااااااااااااااااااااااس... يعني ماحلفت وبصمت وقلت هاييل جذاباات

انتي اللي احسني الظن

الله يعينااا

----------


## عَسَلْ

مممـ . . !! 
. . آذكر يوم كنتْ فـ صآلون قبل آلـ3ـيد سآيره آتحنّى وآتسشورْ ويآ مآمآ 
وكآن 3ـمري 15 وقتهآ وشكلي يـ3ـطي آني فآلجآمـ3ـه . . 

بـ3ـد فتره آمّي يت آلصآلونْ . . ووحدهْ من آللي في آلصآلون قآلت لهآ ترى في زبونه 
شآفتْ بنتجْ . . آهي في آلجآمـ3ـه . . ؟ جآن آمي تقول لآ . . بـ3ـدهآ آول ثنوي !
قآلت آنزين يـ3ـني آلبآب مفتوحْ . . ؟ !! بس آمي ضحكتْ . . مآردّت بشي . . 
وردّت آلبيت وقآلت في نآس سآلو 3ـنج ويوم خبرتني آلسآلفه ضحكت . . 

وشي سآلفه بـ3ـد بس يمكنْ آكتبهآ 3ـقب ^_^

----------


## عَسَلْ

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مواقفكم حلوة الا انا موقفي غير
> 
> انا قالولي تقدم لج واحد كبير فالسن بس شكله صغيرون
> 
> وعمره تقريبا 39
> 
> المهم وافقت فالنهاية
> ...



ههههه . . ضحكتيني يآلدبه . . 
ربي يـسـ3ـدج ^ـ^

----------


## فرح راكـ

انا سالفتي كيف صارت 

مب غريبه بس كانت رمسه وجي

وانا فالدوام انا طبعا كنت اداوم فالمستشفى فشافني ولد مريض عندنا

وطلع اسمي واسم ابوي ماعرف من وين

عقبها بفتره امي تسألني تعرفين قوم فلان ولد فلان
قلت لا ماعرف حد منهم
وكنت ساعتها مشغوله فالنت تسالني متاكده
اقولها هيه ماعرفه منو هذا
جان تقول اكيد ماتذكرين انج رمستي ويا حد قالج شي سمعتي شي
انا رديت عليها قلت لها امي بلاج ماعرفه والله ماعرفه واول مره اسمع عنه واذا عن واحد رمس وياي الدوام مختلط ووايد شباب يسالوني وجي

قالت بس هذا غير 
قلت غير في شو
جان تقول خالتج توها متصله ))للعلم بس هي حرمه يارنا بس من سنين ونحن نزقرها خالوه للاحترام((
جان تقول ان في ريال شافج فالدوام وقال يبا يخطبج 
قلت يخطبني من وين عرفني هذا
جان تقول هو بس شافج فالدوام وطلع اسمج 
قلت عيل كيف وصل لخالتي
جان تقول ان السالفه ومافيها الريال سار خبره امه وسالها عني قالت لا والله ماعرفها
جان امه تخبر خالته وخالته قالت بسال وحده اتوقع هالحرمه تعرفني 
وسبحان الله سارت وسالت خالتي جان خالتي تمدحني جدامها
على اساس ان السالفه تصير خطبه بس ماصار شي للحين

والسالفه صار لها اكثر عن 5شهور

شكلها سوالف وبس


والله يعوضني خير يارب

----------


## سكره الامارات

*ذكرتوني ف الماضي الاليم 


مره خطبني شيبه عمره يمكن 55 او اكبر > امي > لا يعمل > و بستر عليه شويه 


و تدرون كم كان عمري 























13 سنه > كنت طفله اشوف سبيس تون ههههههههههههههههههه 

لا و بعدني اظحك مستانسه انخطبت 


بس 


ادعولي الله يتمم لي ع خير*

----------


## basko0ota

آخر واحد ههههه 

سوااالفكم حلوه

----------


## برستيج راك

انا الملقوفه رقم 9876543456789876543456789876543567890
هههههههههههههههههه
عااانس عاانس صكيت العشرين بس محد ياني هههههههههههههه
فديتني كل شي فيني حلو الحمدلله شكلهم مضيعين بيتنا بس لااكثر ولا اقل
ههههههههه
يلا بنوتات كملوو
سوالفكم غاويه
ربي يوفقكم

----------


## الغاويـــة

^

^
^
^

^
^

هههههههههه ضحكتيني يابرستيج راك 


^^

انا مافي موقف غريب 

بس معظم الي يتقدمون لي ماعندهم شخصية ويسمعون كلام الماما  :Smile:

----------


## اذكروا الله

> *ذكرتوني ف الماضي الاليم 
> 
> 
> مره خطبني شيبه عمره يمكن 55 او اكبر > امي > لا يعمل > و بستر عليه شويه 
> 
> 
> و تدرون كم كان عمري 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه ><

----------


## هند 80

> انا الملقوفه رقم 9876543456789876543456789876543567890
> هههههههههههههههههه
> عااانس عاانس صكيت العشرين بس محد ياني هههههههههههههه
> فديتني كل شي فيني حلو الحمدلله شكلهم مضيعين بيتنا بس لااكثر ولا اقل
> ههههههههه
> يلا بنوتات كملوو
> سوالفكم غاويه
> ربي يوفقكم


شنو صكيتي العشرين وتكولين عانس ؟ يبة لساج شباب يمعودة 
انة السنة الطافت تزوجت بس تميت عاااااانس وايييد

----------


## خولة الحمادي

خخخخخ ..

استمتعت و انا اقرررى ..

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

عجيب الموضوع ^^

انا بقول عن ولد خالتي ومرته موقف يضحك، ولد خالتي ما شاء الله طويل عريض وشوي متبتب ومرته عصقوله وصغيرونه محد يتوقع انها مرته ،، المهم وهم قاعدين في المطعم واحد ياه لولد خالتي قال له لو سمحت بنتك مخطوبه ؟؟ قصده عن مرته ههههههههههه كان يبي يخطبها ،، ولد خالتي عصب وااايد طبعا 0.0""


وبالنسبه لي كل اللي خطبوني كانو عاديين مافي شيء غريب ^.^" بس في سالفة غريبه شوي ،، رفيجتي كانت تبي تخطبني لأخوها وانا كنت وقتها 2 ثانوي ،، تقولي اخوي شافج وانتي طالعه من المدرسه ،، ويبيج مايبي غيرج ومادري شسالفه وبينتحر لو ما وافقتي @@ وهي تقولي اسمه ومواصفاته وانا وقتها كنت اتابع ابطال الديجيتال ولا ادري بعالم الزواج ،،، وقتها سويت فيلم هندي وتخشيت والكل كان يدور عني ،، كنت مصدومه بس الحمدلله والشكر مادري ليش تخشيت هههههههه ؟


وبس لين الحين ما صار نصيب ان شاء الله يكون نصيبي احسن من اللي تقدمو لي قبل  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> اممممم الشي الغريب والحلو إللي حصل في حياتي 
> 
> خطبتي من خطيبي ..
> 
> شي أغرب من الخيــــآاااااال ..
> 
> ماأحب أقولهـا لحد كيف صآرت .. << :$
> 
> بس أهلي وأهله يدرون بهآ ..
> ...



لييش انا فيني فضول ودي اعرف هههههههههههههههه  يلا عسى الله يووفقج حبيبتي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> انا قصه خطوبتي طويله ومحزنه 
> 
> وطبعا ما اقدر اقول لأحد
> 
> انا لين الحين احبه واهو يحبني 
> 
> بس ما استوا النصيب ولازم كل واحد ينسا الثاني



عورتي قلبي اختي  :Frown:  الله يعووضج خير حاسه فيج مريت بإحساسج

----------


## شيخةراك

اب اب كملو و و

----------


## WFOY

غاوي الموضوع بكمل عقب

----------


## | فـروحـة |

هههههههههههههههه حلوة سوالفكم
الحياة حلوووووووووة  :Smile:

----------


## [ M!ss v!p ]

انا صار لي يومين اقرا الموضوع و توني اخلصه 

يلا نبى نشوف باقي الردود ... انا ماعندي ولا قصة ادعوا لي بس.

----------


## ريم الشامس

انا بعدني جاااااري البحث عن معرس :12 (80): 

كل ما ايني حد يطلعون فيه مليون عيب 

الموهيييييييم 

مره ربيع اخويه اتقدم لي صف رابع ابتدائي هو كبير بس شهادته رابع ابتدائي واشتغل فالشرطه وطلع قال ما اقدر تعب  :12 (18): 

وهو ضخخخخخخخخخم وانا صغنطوووطه قاله اخويه اتوكل على الله ههههههههههه 

بس الي عرفته انه شافني فالمزرعه كنت سايره عند اخويه وثاني يوم يت امه تطالعني  :12 (51): 





وادوووور لين الحين  :12 (80):

----------


## احلى بلوشية

الاول :

واحد من الاهل رمس امي وقال بكل فخر وثقه : انا بتزوج بنتج( سمعتوا انا بتزوج بنتج لا احم ولا دستور ) وبعد ساير عند اخوي وقايل نفس الرمسه : بتزوج اختكولا فوق هذا اصغر عني بسنه ونص


ووايد صادفتني من مواقف بس ماقدر اذكرها لاسباب خاصه احييم

الحمدالله والشكر

----------


## حمامة نودي

اللي معرسات / الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم باقي حيااتكم
واللي ما عرسن // الله يرزقكن بالزوج الصالح ياارب

----------


## زيتونة(><)

للرفع ~

----------


## آم سع ـيد

مره حرمة دآقه ع آميه من بعد عرس خوآنيه قبل سنتين تقريبآ .. " طبعآ آلحريم مـآ آكتشفو آن عند آميه بنآت آلآ في آلعرس خخخ" 
آلمهم هآلحرمه آميه مـآ تعرفهآ .. ولآ حتى قد جآفتهآ .. وبعد آلسوآلف وجيه .. جآن تقولهآ آلحرمه .. غنآتي آبآ بنآتج كلهن لعيآلي .. جآآن تفج آميه عيونهآ .. بنـآتج!! قصدهآ كلهن يعني !! خخخخخخ ..>> نحن خمس بنآت وثنتين معرسآت كـآنن لآ وآلمصيبه عندهن عيآل .. يعني مـآجآفت عيآلهن كل وحده زآخه بنتهآ وآلآ ولدهآ فآيدهآ خخخخ ..
تروعت آميه قآلتلهآ لآآآ فديتج بنـآتيه ثنتين معرسآت وثلآث بعدهن في آلمدآرس وعيآل خوآلهن وآعمآمهن يبونهن .. هههههه ..


وآلموقف آلثآني .. كنـآ رآيحيين بيت يدي في آلعيد .. وقم يدي كآنو سآكنين فمنطقه نآآآئيه شوي .. وخوآلي فللهم كلهن متقآربه .. حتى آلحآره كـآنت مسمآيه بآسم يدي فديته خخخ .. معرووفه بحآآآرة فلآن وعيآله ههه . آلمهم كنت مطمنه من آنه آلوضع آآآمن .. ووقررت آروح خآري آلبيت آرمس بآلتلفون .. لآن مـآشي شبكه .. تغطيه .. آلمهم آلحبيبه طلعت وهييي كآآآشخه آخر كشخه بآلمخور آللي كله فصوص .. ورآفعة آلتلفووون فووووق وترمس بآلسمـآعه .. وتظحك ومستآنسه .. وشوي تطلع قصتهآآ وعآآآدي عيآل خوآلهآ صغآآر كلهم تحت آلعشر سنين آلآ وآآحد عنده عيآل كبآآر ^_* هع .. وشوي آسمع صوت سيآره .. لفيت بويهيه آجوفلكم فتك آسوود لآ وآلمصيبه آنه آللي رآكبنه فـآج آلدريشه ويطآلعني ويبتسم .. عآآآد مـآ عرفت شو آسوي .. آختبصت .. آتغشى وآلآ آنزل آيدي ويغيييب آلآرسـآل .. وآآلآ آخطف آركض دآآخل آلبيت وآرحم عيونه هههههه .. آلمهم تغشيت بسررعه بشيلة آلصلآة آللي كنت لآبستهآ وسكرت عن ربيعتيه بسرعه ودخلت آلبيت .. يآآآ قفطتيه .. آلمهم فليل كنآ متولفين ويآ حريم خوآليه وآلآهل .. وآسمع حرمة خآليه تزقرني .. رحت يدآهآ .. صدمتني يوم قآلتلي .. آخويه آليوم زين مـآطـآح غشيآن من آلبدويه آللي جآفهآ !! 
فجيت عيونيه مـآ فهمت !! قآلتلي .. حششششرني يآآآيبلي موآآصفآتج كلهآ وآنه سيري خطبيهآ ليه بسرررعه عن حد يخطبهآ قبليه .. 
جــــــآن ينقفط ويهيه وآللله .. ومـآ عرفت شقوللهآ .. يعني كـآن آخووهـآ !! آنزين على شو مستلغث رآيح يخبرهـآ آنه جآآف وحده من بنـآت فلآن بن فلآن .. 
قلتلهآ بقفطه وبمصخره ومزح .. قوليله فآآآآته آلفوت .. فلآن بن فلآن اسبقه خخخخخ .. 

: )

----------


## شموسه الاتحاد

> انـــا امي عندها دكتوراه في تطفيش العرسان تبانا حقها 
> 
> الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح اللي تقتنع به امي قووولوووووا امين




ههههههههههههه حلوة 
ذكرتيني بامي الله يحفظها ويحفظلج امج وامهات الكل يا رب

بس عيبتني الدكتوراه

----------


## قمر دآري

ههه والله موضوعكم خطييير ,,

انا توني مخلصه ثـآنويه مآ مرت علي موآقف غريبه لوول

بس امي الله يسـآمحهـآ كل مآ يخطبني وآحد تخبرني عقب مآ تمر سنة ع السـآلفه هههه !

خطبوني 3 ,, مرة كنت فـ المول ويـآ امي , ويت حرمه سلمت عليهـآ ونحن مآ نعرفهآ , جآن اتقول هآي بنتج , ردت اميه هيه , جآن اتقوللهآ تيوزون ؟! خخخ امي قالتلهـآ لا البنت بعدهـآ صغيره ومشت والحرمه تمشي وراها اونه انزين عطيني رقمج خخخ وامي مسويه طاف وهاي تربع وراها اونه انزين انتوا من اي قوم خخخ وآخر شي استحت ع ويهها وسـآرت لوول !

ومرة اخو ربيعتي خطبني بس مآ وآفقو أهلي لأن امه مش موآطنه !

ومرة ربيعة خـآلتي خطبتني حق اخوها قبل ثلآث سنوآت وامي رفضت وخبرتني بالسـآلفه قبل سنه هههه !

وهييك =)

----------


## صمت الفراق

> انا الملقوفه رقم 9876543456789876543456789876543567890
> هههههههههههههههههه
> عااانس عاانس صكيت العشرين بس محد ياني هههههههههههههه
> فديتني كل شي فيني حلو الحمدلله شكلهم مضيعين بيتنا بس لااكثر ولا اقل
> ههههههههه
> يلا بنوتات كملوو
> سوالفكم غاويه
> ربي يوفقكم





9876543456789876543456789876543567891


وانا العانس اللي بعدج

باقي على 3سنين وبصك العشرين
مع مر تبة الشرف خخخ

صدج والله ماعدهم نظر وبيتنا مو بعيد وايد هههههههه


الله يرزقني ويرزقج وكل بنات المسلمين الزوج الصالح



سواااالف حلوه

----------


## صمت الفراق

^ 
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
امزززززح ويااااج ترى


خليها على ربج

----------


## **أمة الله**

سوالفكن حلوة
الله يكفينا شر الخطاب خخخخ

يمكن اغرب خطبة لي واحزنها ان تقدم لي واحد بخيل وهو بالاساس الله منعم عليه..وقت قص المهر قلنا له كم تقدر تدفع؟ قال السعر الفلاني..قلنا اشويه لان هالزمن كل شي غالي وفعلا كان اشوية..قلنا له السعر الفلاني نبا...فتم يحتشر ويناقز بمكانه جنه يتضارب اونه ما يقدر يدفع هالسعر وبالاساس هالسعر مب وايد ومب غالي عليه
لين ما قال ازين وبعده مسكين يتحرقص بمكانه..بعد ما روح البيت اتصلوا علينا وقالوا يا اتنقصون من المهر يا خلاص مافي زواج خخخخ فاهلي قالوا لا لين ما حد تدخل في السالفة ونقص من المهر اشوي فنحن رضينا وهو رضا ! بس سبحان الله ما كان حاط في باله اييب اي كماليات ثانية اقصد الذهب ولما قلنا له لازم اتييب ذهب للبنية في الملجة حاول يتهرب من موضوع الزواج لين ما الله صرفه عني ولله الحمد

شي مضحك  :Smile:  وبنفس الوقت يحز بالنفس ليش البخل مع انه غني والحمدلله مب عريس لقطة  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الجولان

للرفع ..

----------


## queen الشوامس

> سوالفكن حلوة
> الله يكفينا شر الخطاب خخخخ
> 
> يمكن اغرب خطبة لي واحزنها ان تقدم لي واحد بخيل وهو بالاساس الله منعم عليه..وقت قص المهر قلنا له كم تقدر تدفع؟ قال السعر الفلاني..قلنا اشويه لان هالزمن كل شي غالي وفعلا كان اشوية..قلنا له السعر الفلاني نبا...فتم يحتشر ويناقز بمكانه جنه يتضارب اونه ما يقدر يدفع هالسعر وبالاساس هالسعر مب وايد ومب غالي عليه
> لين ما قال ازين وبعده مسكين يتحرقص بمكانه..بعد ما روح البيت اتصلوا علينا وقالوا يا اتنقصون من المهر يا خلاص مافي زواج خخخخ فاهلي قالوا لا لين ما حد تدخل في السالفة ونقص من المهر اشوي فنحن رضينا وهو رضا ! بس سبحان الله ما كان حاط في باله اييب اي كماليات ثانية اقصد الذهب ولما قلنا له لازم اتييب ذهب للبنية في الملجة حاول يتهرب من موضوع الزواج لين ما الله صرفه عني ولله الحمد
> 
> شي مضحك  وبنفس الوقت يحز بالنفس ليش البخل مع انه غني والحمدلله مب عريس لقطة


هههههه ضحكت يوم قلتي قام يتحرقص مكانه زين انكم ماتوهقتوا معاه شكله بخيييل حيييل

----------


## ❥~S

> ههههههههههههههه الصراحة اغرب قصة كانت معاى 
> 
> عمتى اخت ابوى طلع براساها يوم تهد البيت وتروح تسكن جمب قبر ابوها اللى هو جدى ,,,,, هههه ( قمة القهر )
> 
> لحقت عليها عند باب المقبرة المهم ,,,,, وحنا تهاوش بالعيب والحرام 
> 
> مر علينا شاب ... يغازل ( خلص فاضين حنا ) 
> 
> واشولكم عمتى تقوله ... انت تغازلنا ما تدرى منو حنا ... حنا ربع فلان وساكنين بالمنطقة كذا 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
والله ضحكتيني وانا بموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووت من الويع بسبه الدوره ><"

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا خليت والله
احلى شي محشش منو بيصدقه لقى ثنتين عند المقبره هههه

----------


## ميميه88

رايحه اعالج ويهي
خشمي كان وايد يتقشر مادري يمكن جفاف
المهم الدكتور مواطن دشيت قبل ابويه وتم يسال ويسال ودش ابويه عقبيه قالي سيري يبي الوصفه الطبيه لبال ماايلس عند ابوووج
ويوم طلع ابووويه كان يظحك قالي كان يتخبرني اذ مخطووبه يبا يخطبج
هههههههههههه

وين يبا انا كنت ثانويه وهو يمكن بنص ال 30

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

انا ما اعتبره اغرب عريس انا خطبني واحد بس ابوي ما طاع به وبعده خطبني غيره ووافق ابوي عليه بس الاولي خطب اعز ربيعاتي وتزوجها وهي قطعتني علشانه مع اني عرست قبلها ويبت عيال قبلها بس بعد ما درت انه كان يباني قبلها صارت ماتعرفني وخاااااااصه انه حاااااااول واااايد عسب يوافق ابوي وهاي الغيره وماتسوي

----------


## ❥~S

> والله اغرب واحد ياني
> 
> خخخخخ قال والله ابها تلبس برقع >> شو وين عايشين ام خماس وشلتها 
> 
> قلت حشى عليه ما اباااه 
> 
> برقع قال خخخخ


إحمَ إحمَ أنآ صآحبـه هآلرد من نكَ ختيـهَ 
05 - 09 - 2008, 03:32 
كآن تقريبا من سنتين
ههههههههههههـ،َ

أولَ خطبـه وبعد غريبه وآيدَ
عآد أنآ آحب أتعدل وألخ على ويهي مكيآجَ
المهمَ سآيرين بيت خآلتيـه اليديد نبآرك الهمَ
وأنآ أول مره أروحَ هنآك كنآ بس نلتقي في بيتَ يديَ
وخآلتيه كآنَ ريلهآ قبل معرس وعنده منه عيآل 2
وكبآرَ 
ووآحد منهم يشبه ولد خآالتيه وآآآي شقآيل الشبه فضيع
المهم يوم شفته سويتَ اله بآي بآي عيآلي ولد خآلتيهَ
تم يطآلعني !!!!!
اشتغربَ حليله
وأنآ ولد خآلتيه أبلم
تميت أسويله اشاير بيديه يعني اشحآلك وين من زمانَ ~> خبره كنت في هالسسًوآلف لاني وايد وياهم ^^
مافهم !!!
حدرت دآخل الا يدخل هوه علينا وزقر امايه انا يوم شفته عن قرب اتغشيت لانه شفت فيه اختلاف اشويهَ
قال لأمآيه : أنآ أبآ بنتج / مآيخصني ~
ودشت امايه اتنافخ عليه معصبه وتهزبني
والله لوَ درى أبوج يايلعن خيرج ويكفخجَ
قلت اله يبونها بني عمهآ ~

،

،

السآلفه الثآنيـه وهيه بوبرقعَ

آآآه ومآ أدرآكن بو برقع لين ألحين وهوه يسأل عني ><"
الود ودي اجتله 

المهم يوم منَ الأيآم اتصًلت فيني خالتيهَ
اتقولي انه اخو ريلها يبآنـَي ، ، !
عآد أنآ إستغربت كيف يبآني وهو ولا مره شآيفني !!
وتمت تقنعني فيه وأنآ للعلمَ أحب ولدعميً وهو يبآني وأنآ أبآه
قلت يآهآذي بلششه ~
وعآد ولد عمي كآن هآذيج الأيآم محير بنت عمي الثاني ومآشَي مجآل أنه يآخذني 
بسً حلفت مآ أعرسً لين مآيعرس ><" 
قلت الهآ : مآبآه خآلوهَ ونصيبه ويآغيريَ
وتمت تقنعني لاهوه دويخ ويصلي ويخاف ربه وطيب 
وللعلم هوه وسييييمَ لاني شايفتنه اكثُر عن مره من الدريشه هههـ، وكآن صديق الطفولهَ
قلت حرام بينظلم ويآ وحده خسسفه مثلي خخخ
وتمت تقنعني فيه

/
/

شكرت عنهآ آوني بستخير
لا استخرت ولا هم يحزنون
الا القاها متصله خالتيه طلع الحبيب يالس عدالها
رديت قلت هاه خالتيه آمريَ
قالت هاه شو استخرتي
قلت ماباه خالتيه لاعت جبدي والله
جان اتقول شو السبب 
قلت الها بس مابًآه وماشي سبب
وانا الحين مابا عرس جانه عقب 3 سنين ولا اربع موافقه
قالت انزين هوه موافق على اي شرط تقولينه
بس يباج تنلبسين برقعَ
قلت : اشوووووووووووووهَ
براقع بعده ورانا لا الله ماروم ع البرقع
لاحقه ع البرقعَ
وانا بموت غصصًه
وبعدين انا ماباه وانا استخرت ومب مرتاحه ~> خرآطه


/
/

عقب كم اسبوع اتصلت

هلا خآلوهَ
قالت الريال يباج وجيه
تميت اصيييييييييييييييييييح
بس قلت الها انا ماباااهَ
عفته ، عفته
وإمآيه اتعرف انه عسب ولد عمي ههههـ،
قالت بريَهآ أونه


المهم بعد كم سنه وقبل لا يعرس بيومَ
الا يقول لخالتيه ابآ أعرف ليش هيه ماتباني
السالفه مب سالفهَ برقعَ ، ـأنآ والله أبآهآ
اتصًلي فيهآ أبآ سبب مقنع آونه

يت خالتيه وخبرتني 
قلت الها وانا شو بلشني بهالريال !
قوليله اتحب ولد عمهآ تموت فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــه خلاصً هههـ،
تمت خالتيه تضحك قالت لا هزبته قلت اله انستر باجر عرسك وتباني اتصل فيها

البنات قالن لي آونه شآفني في عرس خالتيه وآنآ أترقص في الميلس
كنا نبا حد يوصلنا الخيمه ومالقينا وتمينا نرقًص فالميلس وهو توه ياي وشافنا
واتصل في خالتيهَ وقال ام الثوب الحمر ><"
منو ؟

ومن عقبها يباني
وسميته بو برقع ههههـ،

بنت سلطآن وينج بو برقع يسلم عليج
عآد أنآ طفرت ربيعتيه بنت سلطان ويانا فالمنتدى وعنكب 
اف اف كل يوم حدث اقولهن
وتمن يعايرني بوبرقع آونه


عقب شسسمه خطبني :$
بوعلوهَ فديت قلبه
ولد عمي عقب هالحب كله
وزين ماوافقت على بوبرقع لاني كنت متردده اوافق ولا لاءَ

والله قلبي يدق بقوو كل ما اتذكر بوعلوه فديت قلبه وروحه وخشمه وعيونه وحواجبه الي منقهرين منهن بعض الناس هههـ،
قولن ماشاءالله

عآد قصتنا ان شاءالله قبل عرسي بكم يوم بنزلها كلهآ ^^"

وهيك

----------


## حد السيف

مره كنت في الدوام وانا متزوجه 
يانا وفد سعودي ورئيس الوفد واااحد خطير 
بعد ما لفينا وخذناهم جوله 
مر مكتبي وقالي انا ادعوج دعوه خاصه تزورينا بالسعوديه 
جان اجامله واقوله ان شاء الله يصير خير 
قال خلي ابوج يجيبج قلتله الله يرحمه 
قال انقول زوجج قلتله بشاوره 

قاااال يخساره طلعتي متزوجه  :Smile:

----------


## miss-ss

انا مره يت حرمة عند يارتنا عشان تكلم الوالده انه يبوني حق واحد وهاذيج اختارتني انا 

المهم ها الريال كان خاطب وملج قبل بس ماعرف شو صار من بينهم المهم يوم الوالده قالت لازم نعرف عن الريال 

وين يشتغل ومن قوم منو وجيه قالت يارتنا الحرمه قالت انه هو ما يبغينا نعرف عنه اي شي !! خخخ عيل والله كيف تبغي الاهل يوافقون ههههههه شكله يباني اخذه بدون ما اسئل هو كيف والمشكله امه بعد ماتبغينا نعرف اي شي عن الولد !! حتى اسمه ما عرفه تخيلو هههههههه

----------


## شيخةراك

اب اب اب

----------


## (بنت بابا)

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 
اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب
اب اب
اب

----------


## laila226

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## حلوة الحياة

الموضوع حلو مع انه جديم ليش ما يفتحون نفس الموضوع بارت 2


وثانكس بنات وعرايس ومتزوجات وعوانس

----------


## شب يلدا

> الموضوع حلو مع انه جديم ليش ما يفتحون نفس الموضوع بارت 2
> 
> 
> وثانكس بنات وعرايس ومتزوجات وعوانس


صدقها الاخت اغلقو ها الموضووع و افتحو موضوع نفسة بس جزء ثاني...

----------


## خضب الحنا

هههههههههههههههههههه والله حالات غريبة عجيبة 


الله يسعدكن دنيا واخرة

----------


## رغم حزني

> عورتي قلبي اختي  الله يعووضج خير حاسه فيج مريت بإحساسج



نفس الحله واشد عنج 


انا مريت بحزن محد يعلم به غير الله سبحانه وتعالى  :Frown:

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ملقوووووووووووفة,,

موقف غرييب مااصاار كل شي عادي..

----------


## الكل خذلني

الحمدالله ما صار لي شي

----------


## فتون . . !

خخخخخخخ موآقف غريبه فعلآ

تخيلو وحده من ربيعآتي قآلت آنه وآحد آرمل وعوود ويدرس تقدم لهم

تدرون شو قآل !!!!!!!!!!!!

قآل آبآ وحده تسآعدني في كتآبه آلبحوث خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## jwelle

> واخييرا فكيت الطلاسم ... نقول بسم الله 
> 
> *الترجـمـــــــــــــه:*
> 
> 
> زوجي أغرب عريس تقدم لي ،نحن من عاداتنا ناكل الموز البنانا مع كل وجبه. فلما دخل زوجي غسل ايده وحطينا الغدا وحطينا موز فوق العيش. طبعا هو مواطن قال :ايش هذا تريدون بطني يلعب؟ طبعا خايف ان بطنه تمشي، طيب يا زوجي نحن عندننا حمام اذا بطنك يعورك .
> المهم ما رضى يتغدى عقب روحت (افسع>> ما عرفت اترجمها ).. المهم.. رحت افسع لزوجي غسلت ايدي بالماي وخوزت الموز من قدامه وجلست أاكله لقمه لقمه واخر لقمه عضني في صبعي وانا قلت له:انت زوج مفترس وقال يا غابة حياتي انا مثل الاسد ملك الغابه مومفترس بس، وحمش (بالمصري يعني شجاع جدا).
> عقب يوم الملجه انا وصيت اهلي وقلت لاتحطون موز جدام زوجي بس هم ما رضو وقالو هذي عاداتنا.واكل زوجي وتعود على عادات الصواميل >>جمع صوماليين.
> عقب يوم العرس لما حان وقت العشا كانو ناسين الموز وراح اتضارب مع مدير القاعه وضرب المدير بكسات بس لأنه نسى الموز. مسكين مايريد الصواميل ينقدون علينا. (عجبتني ينقدو علينا خخخ)
> ...






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عيبتيني الصراحه ^^

----------


## مزيونة البلاد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه

----------


## الحياة الحره

للرفع

----------


## ام راشد8

سبحان الله يقولون مب من انخطيت له من انكتبت له
انا اول ما انخطبت كنت توني صغيره وتفكيري على قديه في الشكليات والمظاهر خطبني واحد يحب السفر وايد وفرحت لاني احب السفر ويابولي صورته وهو في البرازيل وكنت بوافق عليه لو ماشفت صلعته تلمع من حواجبه الين ظهره 
وثاني واحد ياي يخطبني ولابس نعال كحيان ورفضته قلت اكيد بخيل 
وثالث واحد ماشاالله دين واخلاق ومنصب ومال لكن الزين مايكمل عقيم وزعل وااايد لاني رفضته
والرابع نفس الشي دين واخلاق لكن مافيه لحيه وشوارب وبعد كنت بوافق عليه وقلت حق اخته ليش يحلق لحيته وشاربه قالت لي لاااااااا مسكين ما تطلع لحيه ولا شوارب ورفضته 
وتزوجت بعده لكن مانفعتني اللحيه ولا الشواارب ^________^

----------


## Mall.08

أغرب سالفة خطيب ..

شفت فضايحه والبوم صوره مع البنات في البارات والفنادق والبحر على الفيس بوك تخيلو!!


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

ههههه 
ما شاء الله سوالفكم حلوه والموااقف احلى .. 
وصلت لين صفحه 15 وما اروم اكمل هلكت خخخخ 

انا عن نفسي صار لي موقف , لما يت ام الولد عشان تشووفني .. قامت تقول لي تعرفين تطبخين ؟ ترى ولدي يحب الأكل الهندي 0_0 هني بققت عيني .. انتي خليني اسوي بيض شرات الناس بالأول وعقب تعالي قوليلي طباخ هندي خخخ 

بس ما صار نصيب ^^ 
والحمدلله ع كل حآآل

----------


## مزيونةعيناوية

قريب 10 صفحات وعقب بكمل

وبقولكم قصتي عن اول واحد خطبني كنت اول ثنوووي وكان متزوووج ومطلق وعنده ولد


بس الحمد الله انه ماصار بينا نصيب
وكل واحد فطريــــقه

وربي يرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح

----------


## بيداء الخليج

هلا وغلا بخبركن عن اول واحد يا خطبني كنت ف سنه اولى كليه وهو ف سنه الاخيره هو كان يقرب لبنت خالتي من ابوها المهم مره شافني في الكليه وقال لي انا معجب فيج...طبعا تعصبت عليه اوقلت له اذا انت صاج في كلامك تعال قولها جدام هلي...تدرون شو رد علي؟؟قال قولي حق اهلك اني بي عندهم بكره بعد صلاة المغرب..وبالفعل يا عند اهلي اوقال لهم بنتكم انا ابيها وراح اييب هلي اسبوع الياي...المهم ما صار نصييب لان اهله اشترطوا علي اسكن معاهم وانا رفضت

----------


## دهن العووووود

> الله يسلمكم ذكرتوني بواحد خطبني يوم شافني ، إلا يباني امتن زيادة شكله من محبين الاحجام الثقيلة ...أنا روحي مربربه وين أمتن بعد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ومصر يباني أمتن 
> 
> بس ماصار نصيب


طرشيه صوبنا هههههههه


ادعولي حبيباتي.. الله يرزقني ببعل صالح.. ^_^

----------


## Mall.08

ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## دهن العووووود

> انا ما صارلي موقف ابد الحمدلله .. 
> 
> بس اذكر موقف اخو ربيعتي ... 
> 
> شاف وحده في المول .. والسنه الي بعدها شافها في مطار دبي .. وبعد شهر شافها في ماليزيا ....
> وبعد سنتين شافها في تركيا ... ويوم رد البلاد ... شافها في سيتي سنتر ..
> 
> وعاد هالمره وقف ورمسها وقالها اني شفتج كذا مره وهالشي مو طبيعي .. !
> هذا قدر .. 
> ...


اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه..


يا ريت انا جيه خخخخ

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## ms.goldy

مره يتنا حرمه ويا ربيعة امي استغربت انه هم قالو هنتين واعرفهم بس ما حطيت في بالي والحرمه كانت وايد طيبه ويوم روحه خبرتني امي انها يايه تخطبج وقالتلي عن الولد وزين 

كنت بعدني افكر وفي بيت يدتي امي وخالتي يرمسون اسمعها تقولها ان ام الولد قالت اصبروا لا تخبرونها عن اسم ولدي حرام يمكن ما يعيبها وخالتي تقول صح حرام ترده عشان اسمه بس امي قالت بخبرها

بس انا ما افتكرت اسال عن اسمه بس انا واقفه وراهم واسمع الحوار وعلامات التعجب والاستفهام والصدمه !!!


تفكيري سار وووووووايد بعيد في الاسامي يوم امه شارطه ما يخبروني اسمه يتني الصيحه والضحكه اني جكيتهم وهم يتفقون انصدمت من الاسم شويه بس من الاسامي الي مب حلوه لكن موجوده في حياتنا بس طريقة التفكير والنقاش خلتني اشك انه الاسم شي خرافي مريخي 


ما حبيت هالنقطه ليش فكرت في الاسم واستخرت وما ارتحت وابوي رفض عقب ما فكر وسأل 
*

----------


## * ام خماس *

موضوع قديم 

يغلق ^^

----------

